# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس اللغة العربية وعلومها >  عقود الجمان للسيوطي .. ضبط وتصحيح

## أبو مالك العوضي

ألفية ( عقود الجمان ) في علوم البلاغة للإمام السيوطي رحمه الله
ضبط وتصحيح

سوف أضع في هذا الموضوع - إن شاء الله - خلاصة ما يُذكر هنا:
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=211787

وألتمس من القراء الكرام إبداء ملاحظاتهم العلمية والمنهجية في كل ما يثري الموضوع .
فما الغرض إلا الإفادة والاستفادة .

والله المستعان.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

عُقُودُ الْجُمَانِ فِي عِلْمِ الْمَعَانِي وَاْلبَيَانِ

قال الإمام الحافظ جلال الدين السيوطي
1- قَالَ الْفَقِيرُ عَابِدُ الرَّحْمَنِ ..... اَلْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ عَلَى الْبَيَانِ
2- وَأَفْضَلُ الصَّلاَةِ وَالسَّلاَمِ ..... عَلَى النَّبِيِّ أَفْصَحِ الْأَنَامِ
3- وَهَذِهِ أُرْجُوزَةٌ مِثْلُ الْجُمَانْ ..... ضَمَّنْتُها عِلْمَ الْمَعَانِي وَالْبَيَانْ
4- لَخَّصْتُ فِيهَا مَا حَوَى التَّلْخِيصُ مَعْ ..... ضَمِّ زِيَادَاتٍ كَأَمْثَالِ اللُّمَعْ
5- مَا بَيْنَ إِصْلاَحٍ لِمَا يُنْتَقَدُ ..... وَذِكْرِ أَشْيَاءَ لَهَا يُعْتَمَدُ
6- [ وفيه أبحاثٌ مهماتٌ تَجي ..... عن شيخِنا العلامةِ الكافِيَجي ]
7- وَضَمِّ مَا فَرَّقَهُ لِلْمُشْبِهِ ..... وَاللَّهَ رَبِّيْ أَسْأَلُ النَّفْعَ بِهِ
8- وَأَنْ يُزَكِّيْ عَمَلِيْ وَيُعْرِضَا ..... عَنْ سُوئِهِ وَأَنْ يُنِيلَنَا الرِّضَا

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

[قال الأخضري في الجوهر المكنون:
هــذا وإن درر البيــان .......... وغرر البـديع والمعاني
تهدي إلــى موارد شريفة ......... ونبـذة بديـعة لطيـفة
من علم أسرار اللسان العربي .......... ودرك ما خص به من عجب
لأنــه كالروح للإعراب .......... وهو لعلم النحو كاللباب]

مُقَدِّمَة
9- يُوصَفُ بِالْفَصَاحَةِ الْمُرَكَّبُ ..... وَمُفْرَدٌ وَمُنْشِئٌ مُرَتِّبُ
10- وَغَيْرُ ثَانٍ صِفْهُ بِالْبَلاَغَهْ ..... وَمِثْلُهَا فِي ذَلِكَ الْبَرَاعَهْ
11- فَصَاحَةُ الْمُفْرَدِ أَنْ لاَ تَنْفِرَا ..... حُرُوفُهُ كَـ"هُعْـخُعٍ" وَ"اسْتَشْزَرَا"
12- وَعَدَمُ الْخُلْفِ لِقَانُونٍ جَلِي ..... كَـ"الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ الْعَلِيِّ الْأَجْلَلِ"
13- وَفَقْدُهُ غَرَابَةً قَدْ أُرْتِجَا ..... كـَ"فَاحِمًا وَمَرْسِنًا مُسَرَّجَا"

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

14- قِيلَ وَفَقْدُ كُرْهِهِ فِي السَّمْعِ ..... نَحْوُ جِرِشَّــاهُ وَذَا ذُو مَنْعِ
15- وَفِي الْكَلَامِ فَقْدُهُ فِي الظَّاهِرِ ..... لِضَعْفِ تَأْلِيفٍ وَ لِلتَّنَافُرِ
16- فِي الْكَلِمَاتِ وَكَذَا التَّعْقِيدِ مَعْ ..... فَصَاحَةٍ فِي الْكَلِمَاتِ تُتَّــبَعْ
17- فَالضَّعـفُ نَحْوُ "قَدْ جَفَـوْنِيْ وَلَمِ ..... أَجْفُ الْأَخِـلاَّءَ وَمَا كُنْتُ عَمِي"
18- وَذُو تَنَافُرٍ -أَتَاكَ النَّصْرُ-  ..... كَـ"لَيْسَ قُرْبَ قَبْرِ حَرْبٍ قَبْرُ"

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

19- كَذَاكَ "أَمْدَحْـهُ" الَّـذِي تَكَـرَّرَا ..... وَالثَّالِثُ الْخَفَـاءُ فِي قَصْـدٍ عَرَا
20- لِخَلَلٍ فِي الـنَّـظْمِ أَوْ فِي الاِنْـتِقَالْ ..... إِلَى الَّذِي يَقْصِــدُهُ ذَوُو الْمَقَالْ
21- قِيلَ: (وَأَنْ لاَ يَكْثُــرَ التَّكَــرُّرُ ..... وَلاَ الْإِضَافَاتُ) وَفِيهِ نَظَرُ
[ مُكرِّرا إلى الثلاث أكِّدِ .............. كذا أَضِفْ وفوقَها لمقصِدِ ]
22- وَحَدُّهَا فِـي مُتَكَــلِّمٍ شُهِـرْ : ..... مَلَكَةٌ عَلَى الْفَصِيحِ يَقْتَدِرْ
23- بَلاَغَــةُ الْكَــلاَمِ أَنْ يُطَابِـــقَا ..... لِمُقْتَـضَى الْحَالِ وَقَـدْ تَوَافَقَــا
24- فَصَاحَةً وَالْمُقْتَضَى مُخْتَلِفُ ..... حَسْبَ مَقَامَـاتِ الْكَـلاَمِ يُؤْلَـفُ

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

25- فَمُقْتَضَى تَنْكِيرِهِ وَذِكْرِهِ ..... وَالْفَصْـلِ الاِيجَـازِ خِلاَفُ غَيْرِهِ
26- كَذَا خِطَـابٌ لِلذَّكِـيِّ وَالْغَبِـي ..... وَكِلْمَــةٌ لَهَــا مَقَـامٌ أَجْــنَبِي
27- مَعْ كِلْْمَـةٍ تَصْحَبُهَا فَالْفِعْلُ ذَا ..... (إِنْ) لَيْسَ كَالْفِعْلِ الَّذِي تَلاَ (إِذَا)
28- وَالاِرْتِفَاعُ فِي الْكَلاَمِ وَجَبَا ..... بِأَنْ يُطَابِـــقَ اعْتِــبَارًا نَاسَـبَا
29- وَفَقْــدُهَا انْحِطَاطُــهُ فَالْمُقْتَضَى ..... مُنَاسِـبٌ مِـنِ اعْتِـبَارٍ مُرْتَــضَى

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

30- وَيُوصَفُ اللَّفْـظُ بِتِلْكَ بِاعْتِبَـارْ ..... إِفَـادَةِ الْمَعْنَى بِتَرْكِـيبٍ يُصَـارْ
31- وَقَـدْ يُسَـمَّى ذَاكَ بِالْفَصَـاحَهْ ..... وَلِـبَلاَغَــة  ِ الْكَلاَمِ سَاحَــهْ
32- بِطَرَفَيْـنِ حَـدُّ الاِعْجَـازِ عَـلُ ..... وَمَا لَهُ مُقَـارِبٌ وَالأَسْفَـلُ
33- هُوَ الَّذِي إِذَا لِدُونِهِ نَـزَلْ ..... فَهْوَ كَصَـوْتِ الْحَيَوَانِ مُسْتَفِـلْ
34- بَيْــنَهُـمَا مَرَاتِبٌ وَتَـتْـبَعُ ..... بَلاَغَةً مُحَسِّـنَاتٌ تُبْــــدِعُ
35- وَحَدُّهَا فِي مُتَكَلِّمٍ كَمَا ..... مَضَى فَمَنْ إِلَى الْبَلاَغَـةِ انْتَـمَى
36- فَهْوَ فَصِيحٌ مِنْ كَلِيمٍ أَوْ كَلاَمْ ..... وَعَكْـسُ ذَا لَيْـسَ يَنَالُـهُ الْتِزَامْ
37- قُلْتُ وَوَصْـفٌ مِـنْ بـَدِيعٍ حَرَّرَهْ ..... شَيْخِيْ وَشَيْخُهُ الْإِمَـامُ حَيْدَرَهْ
38- وَمَرْجِعُ الْبَلاَغَــةِ التَّـحَــرُّزُ ..... عَنِ الْخَطَا فِي ذِكْرِ مَعْنًى يَبْرُزُ
39- وَالْمَيْـزُ لِلْفَصِـيحِ مِنْ سِـوَاهُ ذَا ..... يُعْرَفُ فِي اللُّغَةِ وَالصَّرْفِ كَـذَا
40- فِي النَّحْوِ وَالَّذِي سِوَى التَّعَقُّدِ ..... اَلْمَعْنَــوِي  ْ يُـدْرَكُ بِالْحِـسِّ قَدِ
41- وَمَا بِهِ عَنِ الْخَطَا فِي التَّـأْدِيَهْ ..... مُحْتَرَزٌ عِلْـمَ الْمَعَـانِي سَمِّيَـهْ
42- وَمَا عَـنِ الـتَّـعْقِـيدِ فَالْبَـيَانُ ..... ثُـمَّ الْبَـدِيـعُ مَا بِهِ اسْتِحْـسَانُ

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

الفَنُّ الأَوَّلُ: عِلْمُ الْمَعَانِي

43- وَحَدُّهُ (عِلْمٌ بِهِ قَـدْ يُعْـرَفُ ..... أَحْوَالُ لَفْــظٍ عَرَبِيٍّ يُـؤْلَـفُ
44- مِمَّا بِهَا تَطَابُـقٌ لِمُقْـــتَـضَى ..... حَالٍ) وَحَـدِّي سَـالِمٌ وَمُرْتَضَى
45- يُحْصَرُ فِي أَحْوَالِ الاِسْنَادِ وَفِي ..... أَحْوَالِ مُسْـنَدٍ إِلَيْهِ فَاعْرِفِ
46- وَمُـسْنَـدٍ تَعَـلُّقَـاتِ الْفِـعْلِ ..... وَالْقَصْرِ وَالْإِنْشَاءِ ثُمَّ الْوَصْلِ
47- وَالْفَـصْلِ وَالْإِيـجَازِ وَالْإِطْنَابِ ..... وَنَحْوِهِ تَأْتِيكَ فِـي أَبْـوَابِ

مَسْأَلَة

48- مُحْتَـِملٌ لِلصِّـدْقِ وَالْكِـذْبِ الْخَبَرْ ..... وَغَيْرُهُ الإِنْشَـا وَلاَ ثَالِثَ قَرْ
49- تَطَـابُقُ الوَاقِـعِ صِدْقُ الْخَبَرِ ..... وَكِذْبُهُ عَدَمُـهُ فِي الأَشْهَـرِ
50- وَقِيلَ بَلْ تَطَابُقُ اعْتِـقَـادِهِْ ..... وَلَوْ خَطًا وَالْكِذْبُ فِي افْتِقَادِهِْ
51- فَـفَــاقِـدُ اعْـتِـقَـادِهِ لَدَيْـهِ ..... وَاسِـطَةٌ وَقِيلَ لاَ عَـلَـيْـهِ
52- اَلْجَاحِظُ: (الصِّدْقُ الَّذِي يُطَاِبقُ ..... مُـعْتَـقَدًا وَوَاقِــعًا يُـوَافِـقُ
53- وَفَاقِدٌ مَعَ اعْتِقَادِهِ الْكَذِبْ ..... وَغَيْرُ ذَا لَيْسَ بِصِدْقٍ أِوْ كَـذِبْ)
54- وَوَافَقَ الرَّاغِبُ فِي القِسْمَيْنِ ..... وَوَصَفَ الثَّـالِثَ بِالْوَصْـــفَـ  يْنِ

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

الباب الأول : أَحْوَالُ الْإِسْنَادِ الْخَبَرِيّ

55- اَلْقَصْـدُ بِالْإِخْـــبَا  رِ أَنْ يُــفَادَا ..... مُخَــاطَبٌ حُكْــمًا لَـهُ أَفَـادَا
56- أَوْ كَــوْنَـهُ عَلِـمَهُ وَالأَوَّلاَ ..... فَائِـدَةَ الإِخْبـَارِ سَـمِّ وَاجْـعَـلاَ
57- لاَزِمَهَــا الثـَّـانِي وَقَـدْ يُنَـزَّلُ ..... عَـالِمُ هَـذَيْنِ كَـمَنْ قَدْ يَـجْهَلُ
58- لِعَــدَمِ الْجَــرْيِ عَلَى مُوْجَبِـهِ ..... وَمَــا أَتَى لِغَيْــرِ ذَا أَوِّلْ بـِـهِ
59- فَلْيُقْتَصَرْ عَلَى الَّذِي يُحْتَاجُ لَهْ ..... مِـنَ الْكَـلاَمِ وَلْيُـعَامَـلْ عَمَـلَهْ
[الأخضري: بقسم، قد، إن، لام الابتدا .......... ونوني التوكيد، واسم: أكدا]
60- فَإِنْ تُخَاطِبْ خَالِيَ الذِّهْنِ مِنِ ..... حُـكْمٍ وَمِـنْ تَـرَدُّدٍ فَلْتَـغْتَـنِ
61- عَـنِ الْمُؤَكِّــدَا  تِ أَوْ مُــرَدِّدَا ..... وَطَالِبًا فَمُسْتَجِيْدًا أَكِّـدَا

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

62- أَوْ مُـنْكِرًا فَأَكِّدَنْ وُجُوبَـا ..... بِحَسَـبِ الإِنْكَـارِ فَالضُّـرُوبَـا
63- أَوَّلَهَا سَمِّ ابْـتِدَائِـيًّ  ا وَمَــا ..... تَلاَهُ فَهْوَ الطَّلَبِيُّ وَانْتَمَى
64- تَالِيهِ لِلْإِنْـكَارِ ثُـــمَّ مُقْتَـضَى ..... ظَاهِــرِهِ إِيرَادُهَـا كَمَـا مَــضَى
65- وَرُبَّـمَا خُـولِفَ ذَا فَلْــيُورَدِ ..... كــَلاَمُ ذِي الْخُــلُوِّ كَالْمُـرَدِّدِ
66- إِذَا لَـهُ قُـدِّمَ مَـا يُلَـوِّحُ ..... بِخَبَرٍ فَهْوَ لِفَهْمٍ يَجْنَحُ
67- كَمِثْـلِ مَا يَجْنَحُ مَنْ تَــرَدَّدَا ..... لِطَلَـــبٍ فَالْحُسْـنُ أَنْ يُـؤَكَّــدَا

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

68- وَيُجْــعَلُ الْمُقِــرُّ مِثْـلَ الْمُنْكِرِ ..... إِنْ سِمَــةُ النُّكْرِ عَلَيْـهِ تَظْهَـرِ
69- كَقَوْلِنَــا لِمُسْــلِمٍ وَقَـدْ فَسَقْ: ..... "يَا أَيُّهَا الْمِسْكِينُ إِنَّ الْمَوْتَ حَقْ"
70- وَيُجْـعَلُ الْمُنْـكِرُ إِنْ كَانَ مَعَـهْ ..... شَوَاهِدٌ لَوْ يَتَأَمَّلْ مُرْدِعَةْ
71- كَغَيْـرِهِ كَقَـوْلِكَ: "الإِسْلاَمُ حَـقْ" ..... لِمُنْـكِرٍ وَالنَّـفْيُ فِيهِ مَـا سَبَـقْ
72- ثُمَّ مِنَ الْإِسْنَـادِ مَا يُسَــمَّى ..... حَقِيقَةً عَقْلِيَّةً كَأَنْ مَا
73- يُسْــنَدُ فِعْلٌ لِلَّـذِي لَهُ لَـدَى ..... مُخَـاطِبٍ وَشِبْهُـهُ فِيـمَا بَـدَا
74- كَقَوْلِنَــا: "أَنْبَــتَ رَبُّـنَا الْبَـقَلْ" ..... وَ"أَنْبَتَ الرَّبِيْعُ" قَوْلُ مَنْ جَهِلْ
75- وَ"جَـاءَ زَيْـدٌ" مَعَ فَــقْدِ الْفِـعْلِ ..... عِلْـمًا وَمَـا يُـدْعَى الْمَجَازَ الْـعَـقْـلِي
76- إِسْنَـادُهُ إِلَى الَّـذِي لَيْـسَ لَـهُ ..... بَلْ لِمُلاَبِـسٍ وَقَدْ أَوَّلَهُ
77- وَأَنَّـهُ يُلاَبِـــسُ الفَاعِـلَ مَـعْ ..... مَفْعُـولِهِ وَمَصْـدَرٍ وَمَـا اجْتَمَعْ
78- مِنَ الزَّمَـانِ وَالْمَكَانِ وَالسَّـبَبْ ..... فَهْوَ إِلَى الـمَفْـعُولِ غَيْرِ مَا انْـتَـصَبْ
...

----------


## فتح البارى

جزاكم الله خيرا أخي الفاضل..
-ترقيم الأبيات!

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

المشاركات منقولة من الرابط المذكور، وهي بغير ترقيم.
والمشاركات التي فيها ترقيم هي التي راجعتها مرة أخرى للتأكيد، وسوف أكملها إن شاء الله.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

79- وَفَاعِلٍ أَصْلٌ وَغَيْرُ ذَا مَجَـازْ ..... كَـ"عِيشَـةٍ رَاضِيَــةٍ" إِذَا تُجَــازْ
80- وَ"السَّيْـلُ مُفْـعَمٌ" وَ"لَيْـلٌ سَارِ" ..... وَ"جَـدَّ جِدُّهُـمْ" وَ"نَهْـرٌ جَارِ"
81- وَ"قَـدْ بَنَيْـتُ مَسْـجِدًا" وَقَائِـلْ ..... أَوَّلَـهُ يَـخْـرُجُ قَـوْلُ الْجَاهِـلْ
82- مِنْ ثَـمَّ لَمْ يَـحْمِـلْ عَلَى ذَا الْحُـكْمِ ..... "أَشَابَ كَـرُّ الدَّهْـرِ" دُونَ عِـلْمِ
[فضل: أبو النجم العجلي]
83- وَقُــلْ مَجَازٌ قَوْلُ فَضْلِ الْأَلْمَـعِي: ..... "مَيَّـزَ عَنْـهُ قُنْزُعًا عَـن قُنْزُعِ
84- جَذْبُ اللَّـيَالِـي أَبْـطِـئِي أَوْ أَسْرِعِي" ..... لِقَوْلِـهِ عَقِــيبَ هَـذَا الْمَطْـَلعِ:
85- "أَفْـنَاهُ قِـيلُ اللهِ لِلشَّـمْـسِ اطْـلُـعِي ..... حَتَّـى إِذَا وَارَاكِ أُفْقٌ فَـارْجِـعِي"

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

86- أَقْسَـامُهُ حَقِيقَتَـانِ الطَّرَفَـانْ ..... أَوْ فَـمَجَـازَانِ كَـذَا مُخْتَلِــفَانْ
87- كَـ"أَنْبَتَ الْبَقْلَ شَبَابُ الْعَصْـرِ" ..... وَ"الْأَرْضَ أَحْيَاهَا رَبِيـعُ الدَّهْرِ"
88- وَشَـاعَ فِي الإِنْشَـاءِ وَالْقُــرْآنِ ..... بِـقَـوْلِ: يَـا هَامَـانُ" مَثِّــلْ ذَانِ
[الأخضري: ووجبت قرينة لفظية .......... أو معنوية وإن عادية]
89- وَشَـرْطُـهُ قَـرِينَــةٌ تُقَـــالُ ..... أَوْ مَعْنَوِيَّةٌ، كَمَا يُحَالُ
90- قِـيَامُــهُ فِي عَــادَةٍ بِالْمُسْنَــدِ ..... أَوْ عَقْـلٍ اوْ يَصْـدُرُ مِنْ مُوَحِّدِ
91- كَـ"هَزَمَ الْأَمِيـرُ جُنْـدَهُ الْغَـوِي" ..... وَ"جَـاءَ بِيْ إِلَيْكَ حُبُّكَ القَوِي"
92- وَفَهْـمُ أَصْلِـهِ يَكُـونُ وَاضِـحَا ..... كَـ"رَبِحَـتْ تِجَـارَةٌ" أَيْ رَبِحَـا
93- وَذَا خَفًا كَـ"سَــرَّنِيْ مَنْظَرُكَــا" ..... أَيْ سَرَّنِيْ اللهُ لَدَى رُؤْيَتِـكَا
94- وَيُوسُـفٌ أَنْكَـرَ هَـذَا جَاعِلَــهْ ..... كِنَايَـــةً بِـــأَنْ أَرَادَ فَاعِلَــهْ
95- حَقِيقَـةً وَنِسْبَـةُ الْإِنْـبَاتِ لَـهْ ..... قَرِينَــةٌ وَقَــدْ أَبَــاهُ النَّقَــلَهْ

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

البَابُ الثَّانِي: أَحْوَالُ الْمُسْنَدِ إِلَيْه

96- فَلِاجْتِـنَابِ عَبَثٍ قُلْ حَذْفُـهُ ..... أَوْ لاِخْتِبَـارِ سَامِـعٍ هَلْ يَنْـبُـهُ
97- أَوْ قَـدْرِ فَهْمِـهِ وَجَنْحٍ لِدَلِيـلْ ..... أَقْـوَى هُـوَ الْعَقْـلُ لَـهُ "قُـلْتُ عَـلِيلْ"
98- أَوْ صَوْنِهِ عَنْ ذِكْرِهِ أَوْ صَوْنِكَا ..... أَوْ لِتَأَتِّـي الْجَحْدِ إِنْ يُـجْنَحْ لَكَا
99- أَوْ كَوْنِـهِ مُعَيَّـنًا أَوِ ادِّعَـــا ..... أَوِ الْمَقَــامِ ضَيِّــقًا أَوْ سُمِــعَا
100- وَذِكْرُهُ لِلْأَصْـلِ أَوْ يُحْتَـاطُ إِذْ ..... تَعْوِيلُـهُ عَلَى الْقَرِينَـةِ انْتُــبِذْ
101- أَوْ سَامِـعٍ لَيْـسَ بِذِي تَذْكِـيرِ ..... أَوْ كَثْـرَةِ الْإِيضَـاحِ وَالتَّقْرِيـرِ
102- أَوْ قَصْدِهِ تَحْقِيـرَهُ أَوْ رِفْـعَـتَـهْ ..... أَوْ بَرَكَــاتِ شَأْنِــهِ أَوْ لَذَّتَــهْ
103- أَوْ بَسْطَهُ الْكَلاَمَ حَيْثُ يُطْلَبُ ..... طُـولُ الْمَقَامِ كَالَّذِي يُسْتَعْـذَبُ
104- وَكَوْنُـهُ مَعْرِفَـةً فَمُضْــمَرُ ..... إِذِ الْمَقَــامُ غَائِـبٌ أَوْ حَاضِــرُ
105- وَالْأَصْلُ فِي الْخِطَابِ أَنْ يُعَيَّنَا ..... مُخَاطَـبٌ وَفَــقْدُ ذَاكَ يُعْتَـنَى
106- كَقَوْلِــهِ سُبْحَانَــهُ: "وَلَـوْ تَـرَى" ..... لِكَيْ يَعُمَّ كُلَّ شَخْصٍ قَدْ يَرَى
107- وَعَلَـمٌ لِأَجْـلِ أَنْ يَحْضُـرَ فِـي ..... ذِهْــنٍ بِعَيْنِـهِ وَبِاسْـمِهِ الْوَفِـي
108- فِي الاِبْتِدَا كَـ"قُـلْ هُوَ اللهُ أَحَـدْ" ..... أَوْ لِكِنَايَـــةٍ وَرِفْعَـــةٍ وَضِـدْ

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

109- أَوْ لِتَبَــرُّكٍ وَلَـذَّةٍ، وَمَـا ..... يُوصَـلُ لِلتَّـقْرِيرِ أَوْ أَنْ فُخِّـمَا
110- أَوْ فَـقْدِ عِلْمٍ سَامِعٍ غَيْرَ الصِّلَـهْ ..... كَـ"إنَّ مَا أَهْـدَى إِلَيْـكَ يَعْمَلَـهْ"
111- أَوْ هُجْنَةِ التَّصْرِيحِ بِالْإِسْمِ كَذَا ..... تَنْـبِيهُهُ عَلَى الْخَطَا وَنَحْـوِ ذَا
112- أَوْ لِإِشَارَةٍ إِلَـى وَجْهِ الْبِنَـا ..... لِخَبَرٍ وَقَــدْ يَكُــونُ ذَا هُنَا
113- ذَرِيـعَةً لِرَفْـعِ شَــأْنِ الْمُسْــنَدِ ..... َأَوْ غَيْـــرِهِ أَوْ لِسِــوَاهُ وَزِدِ
114- ذَرِيعَـةً لِأَجْلِ تَحْقِيـقِ الْخَـبَرْ ..... وَقَالَ فِي الْإِيضَـاحِ: (فِي هَـذَا نَظَرْ)

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

115- وَاسْمُ إِشَارَةٍ لِكَيْ يُمَيَّزَا ..... أَكْمَــلَ تَمْيِيــزٍ كَـ"هَـذَا مَنْ غَزَا"
116- كَـذَا لِتَعْرِيـضٍ بِـأَنَّ السَّامِـعْ ..... مُسْتَبْـلِدٌ كَالْبَيْتِ ذِي الْمَجَامِعْ
[ الفرزدق : أولئك آبائي فجئني بمثلهم .......... إذا جمعتنا يا جرير المجامع ]
117- أَوْ لِبَيَــانِ حَالِــهِ مِـنْ قُـرْبِ ..... أَوْ بُعْـدٍ اوْ تَحْـقِيـرِهِ بِالْقُــرْبِ
118- أَوْ رَفْعِهِ بِالْـبُـعْــدِ أَوْ تَحَـقُّـرِ ..... أَوْ كَوْنِهِ بِالْوَصْفِ بَعْدَهُ حَرِيْ
119- أَوْ لَمْ يَكُنْ بِغَيْـرِ ذَاكَ يُعْرَفُ ..... قَدْ زَادَهُ عَلَى الْمَوَاضِي يُوسُفُ
120- ثُـمَّ بِـ(أَلْ) إِشَــارَةً لِمَـا عُهِـدْ ..... أَوْ لِحَقِــيقَــةٍ وَرُبَّـــمَا تَرِدْ
121- لِوَاحِــدٍ لِعَهْــدِهِ فِي الذِّهِـنِ ..... نَحْـوُ "ادْخُلِ السُّـوقَ" وَلاَ عَهْـدَ عُـنِـي
122- كَالنُّـكْرِ مَعْنًى وَلِأَفْـرَادٍ تَعُـمْ ..... حَقِيقَـةً كَعَـالِمِ الْغَيْـبِ قَــدُمْ

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

123- وَمِنْـهُ عُـرْفِيْ وَعُمُـومُ الْمُفْــرَدِ ..... أَشْمَـلُ إِذْ صَحَّ وُجُـودُ مُفْـرَدِ
124- وَرَجُلَـيْنِ مَعَ قَوْلٍ "لاَ رِجَـالْ ..... فِي الدَّارِ" دُونَ مَا إِذَا فَرْدٌ يُقَالْ
125- وَلاَ تَنَــافِيْ بَـيْنَ الاِسْتِغْـرَاق  ِ ..... وَبَــيْنَ الاِفْــرَادِ بِالاِتِّــفَاق  ِ
126- لِأَنَّهُ يَدْخُلُ مَعْ قَطْـعِ النَّظَرْ ..... عَـنْ وَحْدَةٍ، وَبِالْإِضَافَة  ِ اسْتَقَرْ
127- لِلاِخْتِـصَارِ أَوْ لِـتَـعْظِـيـمِ الْمُضَـافْ ..... إِلَيْهِ أَوْ مُضَافِ هَذَا أَوْ خِلاَفْ
128- هَذَيْـنِ أَوْ إِهَــانَـةٍ كَـ"عَبْــدِي ..... عَبْـدُ إِمَـامِ الْمُسْلِمِــين  َ عِنْـدِي"
129- قُـلْتُ: وَالاِسْـتِـغْـ  رَاقِ لَكِـنْ سَكَـتُوا ..... عَنْـهُ، وَمِنْ (أَلْ) ذَا بِهَذَا أَثْبَـتُ
130- وَيُوسُـفٌ: وَلِإِشَـارَةٍ إِلَى ..... نَـــوْعِ مَجَــازٍ وَلِتَرْقِيقٍ جَلاَ

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

131- وَكَوْنُهُ نَكِـرَةً لِوَحْــدَتِهْ ..... كَـ"رَجُــلٌ" نَوْعِيَّـــةٍ أَوْ رِفْعَتِــهْ
132- أَوْ ضِـدِّهَا أَوْ كَثْرَةٍ أَوْ قِلَّتِـهْ ..... وَقَــدْ أَتَــى لِرِفْعَــةٍ وَكَثْرَتِـهْ
133- "قَدْ كُذِّبَتْ رُسْلٌ" مِثَالٌ فَافْهَمِ ..... وَغَيْــرُهُ نُكِّـرَ قَصْـدَ الْعِـظَـمِ
134- نَحْـوُ "بِحَــرْبٍ" وَلِضِــدٍّ "ظَـنَّا" ..... وَالنَّــوْعُ وَالْإِفْـرَادُ حَقًّا عَـنَّا
135- فِي "دَابَةٍ مِـنْ مَاءٍ" الَّـذِي تُـلِي ..... أَوْ قُصِدَ الْعُمُـومُ إِنْ نَـفْيًا وَلِي
136- أَوْ لِتَجَاهُـلٍ أَوَ انْ لاَ يُدْرِكَـا ..... ذُو الْقَوْلِ وَالسَّـامِعُ غَيْرَ ذَلِكَا

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

137- ثُـمَّ مِـنَ الْقَوَاعِـدِ الْمُشْتَهِــرَ  هْ ..... إِذَا أَتَـــتْ نَكِــرَةٌ مُكَــرَّرَهْ
138- تَغَايَرَا وَإِنْ يُعَــرَّفْ ثَـانِي ..... تَوَافَــقَا كَــذَا الْمُـعَرَّفَــ  ـانِ
139- شَاهِدُهَا الَّذِي رَوَيْنَا مُسْـنَدَا ..... "لَنْ يَغْلِبَ الْيُسْرَيْنِ عُسْـرٌ أَبَدَا"
140- وَنَقَـضَ السُّبْكِيُّ ذَا بِأَمْثِـلَةْ ..... وَقَـالَ: ذِي قَاعِـــدَةٌ مُسْتَشْـكَلَةْ
[قال الشيخ علي الأجهوري:
وإن يُـعَـدْ منـكَّرٌ منـكَّرا  ..... فالثـانِ غـيرُ أول بـلا مرا
وفي سوى ذا الثانِ عينُ الأول  ..... إلى ثلاثـة فذو الأصـل جلي
قلت: وفي مغني اللبيب حكما  ..... بأن هـذا كـله مـا سُلـما
إذ قوله "فوق العذاب" أبطله  ..... و"الصلح خير" قد أبان خـلله
وذا لأن الصـلح عَمَّ الأولا  ..... والشيء فوق نفسه لن يعـقلا
وقـوله "عـليـهم كتـابا"  ..... يـرده فـاستـمع الخـطابا
وقوله "والنفس بالنفس" وما  ..... شاكلها يـخالف اللذ رسـما
وقوله أيضا "وفي الأرض إله"  ..... لأن ربي واحـد بلا اشتبـاه
إلا إذا قيـل بـأن ذلـك  ..... إن لم تكن قـرينـة هنـالك
فإن تكـن ثَـم فـلا يُعوَّل  ..... إلا عليـها فالمراد يسـهل]
141- وَوَصْـفُـهُ لِلْـكَشْفِ وَالتَّخْصِيصِ أَوْ ..... تَـأَكُّدٍ وَالْمَدْحِ وَالذَّمِّ رَأَوْا

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

[الأخضري: وأكدوا تقريرا او قصد الخلوص ......... من ظن سهو أو مجاز أو خصوص]
142- وَكَوْنُـهُ أُكِّــدَ لِلتَّقْرِيــرِ مَـعْ ..... تَوَهُّـمِ الْمَجَازِ وَالسَّهْوِ انْــدَفَعْ
143- أَوْ عَدَمِ الشُّمُـولِ، وَالْبَيَانُ قَـرْ ..... لِكَشْـفِهِ نَحْوُ "أَبُو حَفْصٍ عُــمَرْ"
144- وَالْعَـطْفُ لِلـتَّـفْـصِيل  ِ بِالْإِيجَـازِ فِي ..... ذَا الْبَابِ وَالْمُسْـنَدِ أَوْ رَدٍّ نُـفِيْ
145- بِـهِ الْخَطَا فِي "جَا أَبُـوكَ لاَ الْأَجَـلْ" ..... أَوْ صَرْفِ حُكْمٍ لِلسِّوَى فِي عَطْفِ (بَلْ)
146- وَالشَّكِّ وَالـتَّشْكِيكِ  ، قُـلْتُ: أَوْ سِـوَى ..... ذَلِـكَ مِـمَّا حَـرْفَ عَـطْفٍ قَـدْ حَوَى

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

147- وَبَدَلُ الشَّيْءِ وَبَعْضٍ وَاشْتِمَالْ ..... لِزَيْـدِ تَـقْـرِيـرٍ وَإِيضَـاحٍ يُقَـالْ
148- وَالْفَصْلُ تَخْصِيصًا لَهُ بِالْمُسْنَدِ ..... وَالْمَيْــزَ مِـنْ نَعْــتٍ وَلِلتَّأَكُّـد  ِ
149- وَكَوْنُـهُ مُؤَخَّــرًا فَلاِقْــتِـضَا ..... تَقَــدُّمِ الْمُسْنَــدِ أَمْــرٌ مُرْتَضَى
[الأخضري:
وقدموا للأصل أو تشويف ........... لخبر تلذذ تشريف
وحط اهتمام او تنظيم .......... تفاؤل تخصيص او تعميم]
150- وَكَوْنُـهُ مُقَـدَّمًا إِذْ هُوْ الْمُهِــمْ ..... لِكَوْنِـهِ الْأَصْـلَ وَمُخْـرِجٌ عُـدِمْ
151- أَوْ لِتَـمَكُّنْ خَبَرٍ فِي الذِّهْنِ إِذْ ..... فِـي الْمُبْتَـدَا تَشَــوُّقٌ لَـهُ أُخِـذْ
152- أَوْ سُرْعَةِ السُّــرُورِ لِلـتَّفَاؤُلِ ..... أَوْ لِمَسَـاءَةِ الْعُــدُوِّ الْعَــاذِلِ
153- أَوْ كَوْنِهِ يُوهِـمُ الاِسْتِلْذَاذَ بِـهْ ..... أَوْ لاَزِمَ الْخَـاطِرِ وَالَّذِي شُبِـهْ
154- قِيلَ: وَلِلتَّخْصِيـص  ِ بِالْـفِـعْلِ الْخَبَرْ ..... تَالِيَ نَـفْيٍ نَحْـوُ "مَـا أَنَـا أُضَـرْ"
155- أَيْ بَلْ سِوَايَ وَلِهَذَا لَمْ يَصِحْ ..... "وَلاَ سِـوَايَ" وَالْقِيَاسُ مُتَّضِــحْ
156- وَلاَ كَـ"مَا أَنَـا رَأَيْـتُ أَحَـــدَا" ..... وَ"مَـا أَنَا ضَرَبْـتُ إِلاَّ مَـنْ عَـدَا"

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

157- وَمَا سِوَى التَّـالِيْ لِـتَخْصِيصٍ وَرَدْ ..... عَلَى الَّذِي يَزْعُـمُ غَيْرَهُ انْفَـرَدْ
158- أَوْ شَـارَكُـوا نَحْـوُ "أَنَـا الَّـذِي عَــلاَ" ..... بِـنَحْــوِ "لاَ غَيْــرِيَ" أَكِّـدْ أَوَّلاَ
159- وَنَحْــوِ "وَحْـدِيْ" ثَانِـيًا وَوَرَدَا ..... تَـقْـوِيَةَ الْحُكْمِ كَـ"ذَا يُولِي النَّـدَا"
160- وَلَوْ نُفِيْ الْفِعْلُ كَـ"أَنْتَ لاَ تَذُمْ" ..... فَذَا عَلاَ عَنْ "لاَ تَـذُمْ" وَلَوْ تَضُمْ
161- "أَنْتَ" إِذِ التَّـأْكِيدُ لِلْمَحْكُومِ لاَ ..... لِلْحُكْمِ وَالْفِـعْلُ إِنِ النُّكْرَ تَـلاَ
162- فَهْوَ لِجِنْـسٍ أَوْ لِفَـرْدٍ حَصَرَهْ ..... كَـ"رَجُلٌ جَـا لاَ رِجَالٌ" أَوْ "..مَـرَةْ"
163- وَقَـالَ يُوسُـفُ: كَـذَا إِنْ قُـدِّرَا ..... فاَعِـلُهُ مَعْـنًى فَـقَـطْ مُؤَخَّـرَا
164- وَإِنْ يَجُزْ وَلَـمْ يُقَـدَّرْ أَوْ مُنِـعْ ..... لَمْ يُسْتَفَدْ غَيْرُ التَّقَوِّي فَاسْتَمِعْ
165- إِلاَّ مُنَكَّرًا وَلَوْ أَنْ أُخِّـرَا ..... فَفَـاعِلاً فِـي اللَّفْظِ أَيْضًا قُـدِّرَا
166- بِجَعْلِهِ مِنَ الضَّمِيرِ مُبْدَلاَ ..... خَشْيَـةَ فَقْـدٍ لِلْخُصُـوصِ إِذْ خَلاَ
167- مِنْ سَبَبٍ سِوَاهُ فَالْمَنْعُ لَزِمْ ..... مِـنِ ابْتِدَاهُ لاَ مُعَـرَّفٌ وُسِــمْ

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

168- بِشَرْطِ فَقْدِ مَانِعِ التَّخْصِيصِ لاَ ..... "شرٌّ أَهَــرَّ ذَا أَذًى" أَمَّا عَلَـى
169- جِنْسٍ فَلاِمْــتِـنَا  عِ أَنْ يُـرَادَ "مَا ..... أَهَرَّ شَـرٌّ غَيْــرُ خَيْــرٍ" وَأَمَا
170- عَلَى انْفِــرَادٍ فَهْوَ لَيْــسَ يَجْنَحُ ..... لِقَصْدِهِمْ وَإِذْ هُمُـو قَـدْ صَرَّحُوا
171- تَخْـصِيصَــهُ إِذْ أَوَّلُوا بِـ"مَـا أَهَرْ ..... إِلاَّ" فَبِالتَّنْكِــ  يرِ فَـظِّـعْ شَـأْنَ شَرْ

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

172- وَفِـي جَمِــيعِ قَوْلِهِ هَـذَا نَظَرْ ..... قَالَ: وَ"زَيْدٌ قَائِمٌ" إِذِ اسْتَتَرْ
173- فِيهِ ضَمِيرٌ فِـي التَّقَـوِّي يَقْرُبُ ..... مِنْ "قَامَ" لاَ كَمِثْلِهِ إِذْ يُنْسَبُ
174- لِشِبْهِ خَالٍ صِيغَةً وَمِـنْ هُنَا ..... لَمْ يَكُ جُمْلَةً وَلاَ كَهِيْ بِنَا
175- مِمَّا يُرَى تَــقْـدِيمُــه  ُ كَـاللاَّزِمِ ..... "مِثْلُكَ لاَ يَبْخَلُ يَا ابْنَ الْعَالِمِ"
176- وَمِثْــلُهُ "غَـيْرُكَ لاَ يَجُودُ" أَيْ ..... أَنْتَ إِذَا لَمْ يَكُ تَعْرِيضٌ بِشَيْ

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

177- وَرُبَّمَا قُدِّمَ إِذْ عَمَّ كَـ"كُلْ ..... لَمْ يَأْتِ" إِذْ تَأْخِيرُهُ هُنَا يَدُلْ
178- عَلَى انْـتِـفَا الْحُكْمِ عَنِ الْمَجْمُوعِ لاَ ..... عَنْ كُلِّ فَرْدٍ وَهْوَ حُكْمٌ قُبِلاَ
179- اَلشَّيْخُ: إِنْ فِي حَيِّزِ النَّفْيِ أَتَتْ ..... "كُلٌّ" بِأَنْ أَدَاتُهُ تَقَدَّمَتْ
180- كَقَوْلِهِ: "مَا كُلُّ مَا تَمَنَّى" ..... أَوْ عَمَلُ الْمَنْفِيِّ فِيهِ عَنَّا
181- كَـ"مَا أَتَى الرِّجَالُ كُلُّهُمْ"، وَ"لَنْ ..... آخُذَ كُلَّ الْمَالِ" أَوْ ذَا قَدِّمَنْ
182- تَوَجَّهَ النَّفْيُ إِلَى الشُّمُولِ ثُمْ ..... أُثْبِتَ لِلْبَعْضِ وَإِلاَّ فَلْيَعُمْ
183- كَـ"أَصْبَحَتْ أُمُّ الْخِيَارِ تَدَّعِي ..... عَلَيَّ ذَنْباً كُـلُّهُ لَمْ أَصْنَعِ"

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

مَسْأَلَة [ الخروج عن مقتضى الظاهر ]
184- قَدْ يَخْرُجُ الْكَلاَمُ عَمَّا ذُكِرَا ..... مِنْ ذَلِكَ الْمُضْمَرُ عَمَّا أُظْهِرَا
185- كَـ"نِعْمَ عَبْدًا" وَضَمِيرِ الشَّانِ ..... لِيَثْبُتَ التَّالِيهِ فِي الْأَذْهَانِ
186- وَعَـكْسُـهُ إِشَارَةً لِلاِعْـتِـنَـا ..... بِكَوْنِهِ مُمَيَّزًا إِذْ ضُمِّنَا
187- حُكْْمًا بَدِيعًا وَادِّعَاءَ الشُّهْرَةِ ..... أَوِ النِّدَا عَلَى كَمَالِ الْفِطْنَةِ
188- لِسَامِعٍ وَالضِّدِّ وَالتَّهَكُّمِ ..... بِهِ كَمِثْلِ مَا إِذَا كَانَ عَمِيْ

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

189- وَغَيْرَهَا زِيَادَةَ التَّمْكِينِ قَدْ ..... مَثَّلَهُ بِقَوْلِهِ: "اللهُ الصَّمَدْ"
190- أَوْ لِـيُـقَوِّيْ دَاعِيَ الْـمَأْمُورِ ..... أَوْ يُدْخِلَ الرَّوْعَ عَلَى الضَمِيرِ
191- أَوِ الْمَهَابَةِ وَالاِسْتِعْطَا  فِ ..... قُلْتُ كَذَا الْوُصْلَةُ لِلْأَوْصَافِ
192- وَعِظَمِ الْأَمْرِ وَتَنْبِيهٍ عَلَى ..... عِلِّـيَّةٍ، وَعَوْدُ مَعْنَاهُ عَلاَ

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

193- وَقَالَ فِي الْمِفْتَاحِ: كُلُّ مَا ذُكِرْ ..... لَيْسَ بِمُخْتَصٍّ بِذَا الَّذِي قُدِرْ
194- بَلْ غَيْبَةٌ وَأَخَوَاهَا قَدْ نُـقِلْ ..... كُلٌّ لِآخَرَ الْتِفَاتٌ مُسْتَقِلْ
195- وَرُدَّ فَالْأَشْهَرُ أَنَّهُ أَخَصْ ..... لِأَنَّهُ التَّعْبِيرُ عَنْ مَعْنًى بِـنَصْ
196- مِنَ الثَّلاَثِ بَعْدَ ذِكْرٍ بِسِوَاهْ ..... مِنْهَا لِيَرْفُلَ الْكَلاَمُ فِي حُلاَهْ
197- لِأَنَّ نَقْلَ الْقَوْلِ فِي الْمَهَايِعِ ..... أَنْشَطُ لِلْإِصْغَاءِ فِي الْمَسَامِعِ
[ الأخضري: والالتفات وهو الانتقال من .......... بعض الأساليب إلى بعض قمن ]

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

198- وَقَدْ يَخُصُّ كُلَّ مَوْضِعٍ نُكَتْ ..... كَمِثْلِ مَا أُمُّ الْكِتَابِ قَدْ حَوَتْ
199- فَالْعَبْدُ إِذْ يَحْمَدُ مَنْ يَحِقُّ لَهْ ..... ثُمَّ يَجِيءُ بِالسُّـمَى الْمُبَجَّلَةْ
200- فَكُلُّهَا مُحَرِّكُ الْإقْبَالِ ..... وَمَالِكُ الْأُمُورِ فِي الْمَآلِ
201- فَيُوجِبُ الْإِقْبَالَ وَالْخِطَابَا ..... بِغَايَةِ الْخُضُوعِ وَالتَّطْلاَبَا
202- لِلْعَوْنِ فِي كُلِّ مُهِمٍّ يَقْصِدُ ..... وَقِسْ عَلَيْهِ كُلَّ مَا قَدْ يَرِدُ
203- وَلَمْ يَكُنْ فِي جُمْلَةٍ كَمَا فِي ..... عَرُوسِ الاَفْرَاحِ وَفِي الْكَشَّافِ

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

204- وَمِنْ خِلاَفِ الْمُقْتَضَى  أَنْ جَاوَبَا ..... مُخَاطَِـبًا بِغَيْرِ مَا تَرَقَّبَا
205- بِحَمْلِهِ عَلَى خِلاَفِ قَصْدِهِ ..... لِأَنَّهُ أَوْلَى بِهِ مِنْ ضِدِّهِ
206- أَوْ سَائِلاً بِغَيْرِ مَــا قَــدْ سَأَلَهْ ..... لِأَنَّهُ الْأَوْلَى أَوِ الْمُهِمُّ لَهْ
[الأخضري في الجوهر المكنون:
ومن خلاف المقتضى صرف مرادْ ......... ذي نطق او سؤل لغير ما أراد
لكونه أولـى بـه وأجدرا ........... كقصة الحجاج والقبعثرى]
207- وَمِنْهُ مَاضٍ عَنْ مُضَــارِعٍ وُضِعْ ..... لِكَوْنِهِ مُحَقَّقًا نَحْوُ "فَزِعْ"
[ كذا المضارعُ لماضٍ للحضورْ ........... "تخطفه" "كن فيكون" "فتثيرْ" ]
[ السبك العجيب:
وعبروا عما مضى والآتي ........... بحاضر في مهيع الثبات ]
[ مدني الحبيب:
يعبرون ما مضى واستقبلا ........ كما عن الحاضر في الذهن انجلى
كأنه مشاهد حال الخبر ........... كإن ربك ليحكم العبر ]
 208- قُلْتُ وَلِلْإِشْرَافِ أَوْ إِبْـرَازِكَـا ..... فِي مَعْرِضِ الْحَاصِلِ غَيْـرَ ذَلِكَا

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

209- وَمِنْهُ قَلْبٌ كَـ"عَرَضْتُ الْإِبِـــلاَ ..... عَلَى الْحِيَاضِ" ثُمَّ هَلْ ذَا قُبِلاَ
210- ثَالِثُهَا الْأَصَحُّ إِنْ لَمْ يَقْتَـــضِ ..... مَعْنًى لَطِيفًا لاَ وَإِلاَّ فَارْتُضِيْ
211- كـ"مَهْمَهٍ مُغْبَرَّةٍ أَرْجَـــاؤُهُ ..... كَأَنَّ لَوْنَ أَرْضِهِ سَمَاؤُهُ"
212- وَمِنْهُ ذِكْرُ جَمْـعٍ اوْ مُثَـنَّى ..... أَوْ مُفْرَدٍ عَنْ آخَرٍ قَدْ عَنَّا
213- وَالاِنْـتِـقَا  لُ عَنْ خِطَابِ بَعْـضِ ذِي ..... إِلَى خِطَابِ آخَرٍ نَوْعٌ شَذِيْ

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

الباب الثالث : أَحْوَالُ الْمُسْنَدِ

214- فَتَرْكُهُ لِمَا مَضَى وَيَحْتَمِلْ ..... كِلَيْهِمَا "صَبْرٌ جَمِيلٌ" قَدْ نُقِلْ
215- وَشَرْطُهُ قَرِيـنَةٌ كَـذِكْــــرِ ..... سُؤَالٍ اوْ تَقْدِيرِهِ لِخُبْرِ
216- وَقَدْ يَـجِـي مِنْ أَوَّلٍ أَوْ آخِــرِ ..... وَصَالِحًا لِذَيْنِ عِنْدَ السَّابِرِ
217- وَخَبَرًا لِـمُبْـتَدًا أَوْ (إِنَّ) أَوْ ..... (كَانَ) عَلَى قُبْحٍ وَفِعْلاً بَعْدَ (لَوْ)
218- وَذِكْرُهُ لمِاَ مَضَى أَوْ حَـتْـــمِ ..... مَجِيئِهِ بِالْفِعْلِ أَوْ بِالاِسْمِ
219- قُلْتُ: وَلِلتَّعْجِيبِ فِي الْمِفْـتَاحِ قَـدْ ..... زَادَ، وَفِي الْإِيضَاحِ رَدَّ، وَانْفَرَدْ
220- لِـكَـوْنِهِ لاَ سَبَـبِيًّا مَـعْ عَدَمْ ..... إِفَادَةِ الْقُوَّةِ لِلْحُكْمِ الْمُتَمْ

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

221- وَالسَّـبَـبِـي  ُّ: مَا جَرَى لِغَـيْرِ مَا ..... يَسْبِقُهُ كَـ"هِنْدَ عَبْدُهَا انْتَمَى"
222- وَكَوْنُهُ فِـعْلاً لِأَنْ يُــقَـيَّـدَا ..... بِوَقْتِهِ وَيُفْهِمَ التَّجَدُّدَا
[ الأخضري: وكونه فعلا فلتقييد ...... بالوقت مع إفادة التجديد ]
[ابن الشحنة: وكونه فعلا فللتقيد ......... بالوقت مع إفادة التجدد ]
223- وَاسْمًٍا لِفَقْدِ فَــيْدِهِ مَـا ذُكِرَا ..... قُلْتُ: وَقَالَ بَعْضُ مَنْ تَأَخَّرَا:
224- (إِفَادَةُ الثُّبُوتِ لِلْإِسْمِ فُـقِـــد ..... إِنْ كَانَ مَا يَتْلُوهُ فِعْلاً) وَانْتُقِدْ
225- وَكَوْنُهُ مُـقَيَّدًا بِقَـيْد ..... كَنَحْوِ مَفْْعُولٍ لِزَيْدِ الْفَيْدِ
226- وَنَحْـوُ "كُنْتُ قَائِــمًا" (كَانَ) الَّذِي ..... قَيَّدَتِ الْمَنْصُوبَ لاَ الْعَكْسُ احْتُذِي

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

227- وَالتَّرْكُ لِلْمَانِعِ كَانْـتِـهَازِ ..... لِفُرْصَةٍ تُغْنَمُ وَالْإِيجَازِ
228- وَكَوْنُهُ قُيِّدَ بِـالـشَّرْطِ لِأَنْ ..... يُفِيدَ مَعْنَى الْأَدَوَاتِ كَيْفَ عَنْ
229- وَكُلُّهَا مَبْسُوطَـةٌ فِي النَّحْوِ ..... وَابْحَثْ هُنَا فِي (إِنْ) (إِذَا) وَ(لَوِّ)
230- فَغَيْرُ (لَوْ) لِلشَّرْطِ فِـي اسْتِقْبَالِ ..... لَكِنَّ (إِنْ) تَخْتَصُّ بِالْمُحَالِ
231- لِكَوْنِهَا فِـي الْأَصْلِ لِلَّـذِي عَـدِمْ ..... جَزْمًا وَعَكْسُهَا (إِذَا)، مِنْ ثَـمَّ عَمْ
232- الَْمَاضِ فِيـهَا، وَلِجَزْمٍ إِنْ تَـرِدْ ..... تَجَاهُلاً أَوْ لِمُخَاطَبٍ فَقَدْ
233- جَزْمًا وَلِلتَّـوْبِيخ  ِ وَالَّذِي يُرَى ..... كَجَاهِلٍ إِذْ مَا عَلَى الْعِلْمِ جَرَى

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

234- كَذَا لِتَغْلِيبِ الَّـذِي لَـمْ يَتَّصِفْ ..... بِهِ عَلَى الْمَوْصُوفِ ثُمَّ ذَا عُرِفْ
235- فِـي غَيْرِ مَا فَنٍّ كَمِــثْلِ (الْعُمَـرَيْنْ) ..... (اَلْقَانِتَيْن  ) (الْخَافِقَيْنِ) (الْقَمَرَيْنْ)
236- قُلْتُ: وَمَنْ يَشْرُطُ أَنْ يُغَلَّبَا ..... أَدْنَى أَوِ الْأَعْلَى فَلَا تُصَوِّبَا
237- وَاخْـتَصَّتَا بِالْجُمْلَةِ الْفِعْلِيَّةِ ..... مُسْتَقْبَلاً وَتَرْكُهُ لِنُكْتَةِ
238- كَمِثْلِ إِبْـرَازِ الَّذِي لَمْ يَحْصُلِ ..... فِي صُورَةِ الْحَاصِلِ وَالتَّفَاؤُلِ
239- وَالْقَصْدِ لِلرَّغْبَةِ فِي وُقُوعِهِ ..... وَقِيلَ: وَالتَّعْرِيضُ مِنْ فُرُوعِهِ
240- نَحْوُ "لَئِنْ أَشْرَكْتَ" وَالتَّعْرِيضَ سَمْ ..... بِـ(مُنْصِفِ الْكَلاَمِ) مِمَّنْ قَدْ حَكَمْ

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

241- وَمِنْهُ "مَا لِيْ" تِلْوُهُ  "لاَ أَعْبُدُ" ..... وَحُسْنُهُ إِسْمَاعُ مَنْ قَدْ يَقْصِدُ
242- خِطَابَهُ الْحَقَّ عَلَـى وَجْـهٍ مَـنَعْ ..... غَضَبَهُ؛ إِذْ لَمْ يَكُنْ فِيمَا صَنَعْ
243- نِسْبَـتُهُ لِلَّوْمِ، وَالْإِعَــــان  َـةْ ..... عَلَى قَبُولِهِ لِمَا أَبَانَهْ
244- مِـنْ نُصْـحِهِ؛ إِذْ لَمْ يُـرِدْ لَهُ سِوَى ..... مُرَادِهِ لِنَفْسِهِ كَمَا نَوَى
245- وَ(لَوْ) لِشَرْطِ الْمَاضِ وَانْتِفَائِهِ ..... لاَ لاِنْتِفَا الْمَشْرُوطِ أَوْ بَقَائِهِ
246- فَذَاكَ بِاللاَّزِمِ؛ هَكَذَا ذَكَرْ ..... جَمَاعَةٌ وَشَيْخُنَا لَهُ نَصَرْ

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

247- مِنْ ثَمَّ غَالِـبًا تَلِي  الْفِعْلِيَّةْ ..... وَفِعْلَ جُزْأَيْهَا الْزَمَنْ مُضِيَّهْ
248- وَلاِنْحِتَامِ كَوْنِ ذَاكَ وَاقِعَا ..... وَقَصْدِ الاِسْتِمْرَارِ جَا مُضَارِعَا
249- وَقَصْدِ الاِسْتِحْضَارِ مِثْلُ مَـا أَتَـى ..... فِي غَيْرِ ذَا، وَقَدْ تَقَضَّى ضِدُّ تَا
250- قُلْتُ: وَأَمَّا نَفْيُهُ فَـالْأَحْرُفُ ..... سِتٌّ، لِمَعْنًى كُلُّ حَرْفٍ يُؤْلَفُ

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

251- فَـ(مَا) وَ(إِنْ) كَـ(لَيْسَ) نَفْيُ الْحَالِ ..... وَ(لاَ) وَ(لَنْ) لِنَفْيِ الاِسْتِقْبَالِ
252- فَـ(إِنْ) أَدَقُّ ثُمَّ لِلتَّأْكِيدِ (لَنْ) ..... وَنَفْيِ مَا كَانَ حُصُولُهُ يُظَنْ
253- قِيلَ: وَلِلتَّأْبِيدِ  ، لَكِنْ تُرِكَا ..... وَخَصَّهُ (لاَ) ابْنُ خَطِيبِ زَمْلَكَا

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

254- قَالَ: وَلَنْ لِنَفْيِ مَا قَدْ قَرُبَا، ..... وَالاِرْتِشَافُ فِيهِ هَذَا قَدْ أَبَى
255- وَ(لَمْ) وَ(لَمَّا) نَـفْيُ مَاضٍ وَانْـفَرَدْ ..... (لَمَّا) بِالاِسْتِغْرَا  قِ مَعْ مَدْخُولِ (قَدْ)
256- وَكَوْنُ مَا أُسْنِدَ ذَا تَنَكُّرِ ..... لِقَصْدِ أَنْ لاَ عَهْدَ أَوْ لَمْ يُحْصَرِ
257- كَذَاكَ لِلتَّفْخِيمِ أَوْ لِلضَّعْفِ، ..... وَكَوْنُهُ مُخَصَّصًا بِالْوَصْفِ
258- أَوْ بِإِضَافَةٍ لِكَوْنِهِ أَتَمْ ..... فَائِدَةً، وَتَرْكُهُ لِلْفَقْدِ عَمْ

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

259- وَكَوْنُهُ مُعَرَّفًا لِيَفْهَمَا ..... مُخَاطَبٌ حُكْمًا عَلَى مَا عَلِمَا
260- بِبَعْضِ مَا عَرَّفَ بِالَّذِي جَهِلْ ..... أَوْ لاَزِمًا، كَذَا "أَخِيْ" أَوِ "الْأَجَلْ"
261- عَهْدًا أَوِ الْجِنْسَ أَرِدْ كَعَكْسِ ..... ذَيْنِ، وَقَدْ يُفِيدُ قَصْرَ الْجِنْسِ
262- ذُو اللاَّمِ تَحْقِيقًا عَلَـى شَيْءٍ كَذَا ..... مُبَالَغًا كَـ"هْوَ الْأَمِيرُ" وَ"..الْأَذَى"
263- وَمَنْ يَقُلْ: (مُعَيَّنٌ لِلاِبْتِدَا ..... إِسْمٌ وَلِلْإِخْبَارِ وَصْفٌ) فَارْدُدَا

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

264- وَجُمْلَةً يَجِيءُ لِلتَّقْوِيَةِ ..... أَوْ سَبَبِيًّا كَانَ كَالْإِسْمِيَّة  ِ
265- فِعْلِيَّةً شَرْطِيَّةً لِمَا مَضَى ..... ظَرْفِيَّةً تَقْدِيرُهَا الْفِعْلُ رِضَا
266- فَلاِخْتِصَارِه  َا وَفِي تَأْخِيرِهِ ..... اَلنُّكْتَةُ اهْتِمَامُ شَأْنِ غَيْرِهِ
267- وَعَكْسُهُ لِكَوْنِهِ بِالْمُسْنَدِ ..... إِلَيْهِ مَخْصُوصًا كَـ"مَا فِيهَا عَدِيْ"
268- مِنْ ثَمَّ فِي "لاَ رَيْبَ فِيهِ" أُخِّرَا ..... كَيْ لاَ يُفِيدَ الرَّيْبَ فِيمَا غَبَرَا
269- أَوْ فَهْمِ الْاِخْبَارِ بِهِ مِنْ أَوَّلِ ..... أَوْ لِتَشَوُّقٍ أَوِ التَّفَاؤُلِ
270- قُلْتُ: وَلِلْمَفْعُولِ إِنَّمَا بُنِي ..... لِكَوْنِهِ فِي الذُّكْرِ نُصْبَ الْأَعْيُنِ
271- أَوِ السِّيَاقِ دَلَّ أَوْ لاَ يَصْدُرُ ..... عَنْ غَيْرِهِ أَوْ كَوْنِهِ يُحَقَّرُ
272- كَذَاكَ لِلْجَهْلِ وَالاِخْتِصَارِ ..... وَالسَّجْعِ وَالرَّوِيِّ وَالْإِيثَارِ

تَنْبِيه
273- غَالِبُ هَذَا الْبَابِ وَالَّذِي خَلاَ ..... يَجِيءُ فِي سِوَاهُمَا تَأَمَّلاَ

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

الباب الرابع : أَحْوَالُ مُتَعَلَّقَاتِ الْفِعْلِ وَمَا يَعْمَلُ عَمَلَهُ

274- اَلْفِعْلُ أَوْ بَقِيَّةُ الْعَوَامِلِ ..... مَعَ اسْمِهَا الْمَنْصُوبِ مِثْلُ الْفَاعِلِ
275- فِي ذِكْرِهِ لِيُفْهِمَ التَّعَلُّقَا ..... دُونَ إِفَادَةِ الْوُقُوعِ مُطْلَقَا
276- فَحَذْفُهُ إِنْ أُطْلِقَ الْإِثْبَاتُ لَهْ ..... أَوْ نَفْيُهُ لِلاِسْمِ أَعْنِي فَاعِلَهْ
277- لِكَوْنِهِ نُزِّلَ كَاللاَّزِمِ لاَ ..... مُقَدَّرٌ فِيهِ فَإِمَّا جُعِلاَ
278- اَلْفِعْلُ كَانِيًا عَنِ الْفِعْلِ يُخَصْ ..... مَعْمُولُهُ دَلَّ عَلَيْهِ نَوْعُ نَصْ
279- كَـ"شَجْوُ حُسَّادِكَ أَنْ يَرَى بَصَرْ" ..... أَيْ أََنْ يَكُونَ مُبْصِرٌ لِمَا ظَهَرْ
280- أَوْ لاَ يَكُونُ مِثْلَ مَا تَلَوْنَا ..... "هَلْ يَسْتَوِي الَّذِينَ يَعْلَمُونَا"

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

281- أَمَّا الَّذِي يُحْذَفُ وَهْوَ مَا رُفِضْ ..... فَلاَئِقًا قَدِّرْ، وَفِي هَذَا الْغَرَضْ
282- مِنْ بَعْدِ الاِبْهَامِ الْبَيَانُ مِثْلُ "شَا" ..... مَا لَمْ يَكُ الْتِبَاسُهُ مُسْتَوْحَشَا
283- أَوْ دَفْعُ أَنْ يَبْتَدِرَ الذِّهْنُ إِلَى ..... غَيْرِ الْمُرَادِ وَاعْتِنَاءٌ كَمَلاَ
284- بِذِكْرِ الاِيقَاعِ لَهُ بَعْدُ عَلَى ..... صَرِيحِهِ أَوْ أَدَبٌ مَعَ الْعُلاَ
285- أَوِ اخْتِصَارٌ مَعْ دَلِيلٍ قَامَ لَهْ ..... أَوْ هَجْنَةٌ أَوْ أَنْ تُرَاعَى الْفَاصِلَهْ

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

286- كَذَا إِفَادَةُ الْعُمُومِ بِالْكَلاَمْ ..... كَقَوْلِهِ "يَدْعُو إِلَى دَارِ السَّلاَمْ"
287- أَوْ نَحْوُ ذَا، وَكَوْنُهُ مُقَدَّمَا ..... لِرَدِّ تَعْيِينِ الْخَطَا مِنْ ثَمَّ مَا
288- يُقَالُ "مَا أَبُو الْبَقَاءِ لُمْتُهْ ..... وَلاَ سِوَاهُ"، لاَ "..وَلَكِنْ عِنْـتُهْ"

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

289- أَمَّا فِي الاِشْتِغَالِ فَالتَّأْكِيدُ إِنْ ..... قُدِّرَ مَا فُسِّرَ قَبْلَهُ يَعِنْ
290- وَبَعْدُ تَخْصِيصٌ وَهَذَا يَغْلِبُ ..... فِيهِ كَـ"يَا رَبِّ إِلَيْكَ أَرْغَبُ"
291- وَقَدْ يُفِيدُ فِي الْجَمِيعِ الاِهْتِمَامْ ..... بِهِ وَمِنْ ثَمَّ الصَّوابُ فِي الْمَقَامْ
292- تَقْدِيرُ مَا عُلِّقَ "بِاسْمِ اللهِ" بِهْ ..... مُؤَخَّرًا فَإِنْ يَرِدْ بِسَبَبِهْ
293- تَقْدِيمُهُ فِي سُورَةِ (اقْرَأْ) فَهُنَا ..... كَانَ الْقِرَاءَةُ الْأَهَمَّ الْمُعْتَنَى

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

294- قُلْتُ: وَشَرْطُ الاِخْتِصَاصِ مَنْعُ أَنْ ..... يَسْتَوْجِبَ التَّقْدِيمَ أَوْ بِالْوَضْعِ عَنْ
295- أَوْ كَانَ مُصْلِحًا لِأَنْ يُرَكَّبَا ..... وَبَعْضُهُمْ لِلاِخْتِصَاصِ قَدْ أَبَى
296- وَيَرْفَعُ الْخِلاَفَ قَوْلُ السُّبْكِي: ..... لَيْسَ رَدِيفَ الْحَصْرِ غَيْرَ شَكِّ
[السبكي هنا هو الأب: تقي الدين]

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

297- وَبَعْضُ مَعْمُولاَتِهِ يُقَدَّمُ ..... عَلَى السِّوَى إِذْ أَصْلُهُ التَّقَدُّمُ
298- وَلاَ اقْتِضَا لِمَعْدِلٍ كَأَوَّلِ ..... (أَعْطَى) وَكَالْفَاعِلِ أَوْ لِخَلَلِ
299- يَحْصُلُ فِي مَعْنَاهُ بِالتَّأْخِيرِ أَوْ ..... تَنَاسُبٍ، وَالاِخْتِصَاصَ قَدْ حَكَوْا
300- وَقَدْ يَجِي عَنْ مَصْدَرٍ سِوَاهُ ..... لِنُكْتَةٍ يُدْرِكُ مَنْ حَوَاهُ
301- وَنُكْتَةُ التَّمْيِيزِ حِينَ حُوِّلاَ ..... فَخَامَةٌ تُدْرَكُ حِينَ يُجْتَلَى

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

الباب الخامس : الْقَصْرُ

302- إِمَّا حَقِيقِيٌّ وَإِمَّا غَيْرُ ذَا ..... فَالْقَصْرُ لِلْمَوْصُوفِ وَالْوَصْفِ اللَّذَا
303- أَعَمُّ مَعْنًى أَوَّلُ الْحَقِيقِي ..... كَـ"إِنَّمَا مُحَمَّدٌ صَدِيقِي"
304- أَيْ مَا لَهُ وَصْفٌ سِوَاهُ يُورَدُ ..... وَهْوَ عَزِيزٌ لاَ يَكَادُ يُوجَدُ
305- وَالثَّانِ مِنْهُ غَالِبٌ كَـ"لَيْسَ فِي ..... ذِي الدَّارِ إِلاَّ ذَا" وَرُبَّمَا يَفِي
306- مُبَالَغًا إِذْ غَيْرُهُ مَا اعْتُدَّ بِهْ ..... وَأَوَّلَ الْمَجَازِ خُذْ لاَ يَشْتَبِهْ

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

307- تَخْصِيصُ أَمْرٍ صِفَةً دُونَ صِفَةْ ..... أَوْ وُضِعَتْ عَنْهَا وَثَانِي ذِي الصِّفَةْ
308- تَخْصِيصُهُ الْوَصْفَ بِأَمْرٍ دُونَ مَا ..... سِوَاهُ أَوْ مَكَانَ ذَاكَ فَهُمَا
309- ضَرْبَانِ فَالْخِطَابُ بِالْأَوَّلِ مِنْ ..... ضَرْبَيْهِمَا لِمَنْ لِشِرْكَةٍ يَظُنْ
310- فَقَصْرُ إِفْرَادٍ لِقَطْعِ الشِّرْكَةِ، ..... وَالثَّانِ مَنْ يَعْتَقِدُ الْعَكْسَ لِتِي
311- فَقَصْرُ قَلْبٍ، أَوْ تَسَاوَيَا لَدَى ..... مُخَاطَبٍ فَقَصْرُ تَعْيِينٍ بَدَا

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

312- وَالشَّرْطُ فِي الْمَوْصُوفِ إِذْ مَا يُفْرَدُ ..... أَنْ لاَ تَنَافِيْ فِي الصِّفَاتِ يُوجَدُ،
313- وَالْقَلْبُ أَنْ يُوجَدَ، وَالتَّعْيِينُ عَمْ، ..... وَطُرُقُ الْقَصْرِ كَثِيرَةٌ تُضَمْ
314- كَالْعَطْفِ "زَيْدٌ قَائِمٌ لاَ قَاعِدُ" ..... وَ"لَيْسَ عَمْرٌو شَاعِرًا بَلْ حَامِدُ"
315- وَالنَّفْيُ مَعْ (إِلاَّ) كَـ"مَا مُحَمَّدُ ..... إِلاَّ رَسُولٌ"، "مَا الْحِمَى إِلاَّ الْيَدُ"
316- وَ(إِنَّمَا) -وَمَا أَصَابَ الْجَاحِدُ- ..... كَـ"إِنَّمَا اللهُ إِلَهٌ وَاحِدُ"

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

317- كَذَا إِذَا قَدَّمْتَهُ نَحْوُ "بِنَا ..... مَرَّ" وَفِي الْوَصْفِ "تَمِيمِيٌّ أَنَا"
318- قُلْتُ: وَقِيلَ (أَنَّ) بِالْفَتْحِ وَ(مَا) ..... كَـ"إِنَّمَا يُوحَى إِلَيَّ أَنَّمَا"
319- وَذِكْرُ مُسْنَدٍ إِلَيْهِ، وَكَذَا ..... تَعْرِيفُهُ وَمُسْنَدٍ، وَغَيْرُ ذَا
320- وَاخْتَلَفَتْ مِنْ أَوْجُهٍ فَالْوَضْعُ قُلْ ..... لِلْكُلِّ لاَ التَّقْدِيمِ فَالْفَحْوَى يَدُلْ
321- وَالْأَصْلُ ذِكْرُ مُثْبَتٍ وَالْمَنْفِي ..... فِي أَوَّلٍ يُعْنَى بِهِ فِي الْعَطْفِ
322- وَرُبَّمَا لِكُرْهِ الاِطْنَابِ سَقَطْ ..... وَفِي الْبَوَاقِي ذِكْرُ مُثْبَتٍ فَقَطْ
323- وَالنَّفْيُ لاَ يُجَامِعُ الثَّانِيْ فَـ(لاَ) ..... لاَ تَنْفِ إِنْ نَفْيٌ بِغَيْرِهَا خَلاَ

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

324- وَلِلْأَخِيرَيْ  نِ فَقَدْ تُـجَامِعُ ..... كَـ"إِنَّمَا أَنَا النَّدَى  لاَ اللاَّمِعُ"
325- وَقِيلَ: شَرْطُ جَمْعِهِ مَعْ (إِنَّمَا) ..... أَنْ لاَ يُخَصَّ الْوَصْفُ بِالَّذِي انْتَمَى
326- وَقِيلَ: شَرْطُ الْحُسْنِ، وَهْوَ أَقْرَبُ، ..... وَأَصْلُ ثَانٍ جَهْلُ مَنْ يُخَاطَبُ

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

327- وَجَحْدُهُ لِمَا لَهُ يُسْتَعْمَلُ ..... وَيُجْعَلُ الْمَعْلُومُ كَاللَّذْ يُجْهَلُ
328- فَخُذْ لَهُ الثَّانِيْ لِأَمْرٍ نَاسَبَا ..... وَاسْتَعْمِلَنْ  هُ مُفْرِدًا وَقَالِـبَا
329- كَمِثْلِ "مَا مُحَمَّدٌ إِلاَّ رَسُولْ" ..... إِذْ عَظَّمُوا مَمَاتَهُ مِثْلَ الْجَهُولْ
330- أَيْ هُوَ مَقْصُورٌ عَلَيْهَا مَا عَدَا ..... إِلَى التَّبَرِّي مِنْ هَلاَكٍ وَرَدَى
331- وَقَوْلُهُ: "إِنْ أَنْتُمُو إِلاَّ بَشَرْ" ..... لِزَاعِمِ الرُّسْلِ سِوَاهُ وَأَصَرْ
332- مُخَاطَبٌ عَلَى ادِّعَا الرِّسَالَهْ ..... وَقَوْلُهُمْ: "إِنْ نَحْنُ مِثْلُ الْقَالَهْ"
333- مِنَ الْمُجَارَاةِ لِخَصْمٍ كَيْ عَثَرْ ..... إِرَادَةَ التَّبْكِيتِ لاَ لِلنَّفْيِ قَرْ

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

334- وَ(إِنَّمَا) بِعَكْسِهِ كَـ"إِنَّمَا ..... هَذَا أَخُوكَ" أَيْ فَرِقَّ وَارْحَمَا
335- وَرُبَّمَا يُنَزَّلُ الْمَجْهُولُ فِي ..... دَعْوَى الظُّهُورِ كَسِوَاهُ فَـيَـفِي
336- ثُمَّ عَلَى الْعَطْفِ لَهَا مَزِيَّةْ ..... إِذْ يُعْلَمُ الْحُكْمَانِ بِالْمَعِيَّةْ

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

337- وَمِثْلُهَا التَّقْدِيمُ فِي التَّعْوِيضِ ..... وَخَيْرُ مَا يُورَدُ فِي التَّعْرِيضِ

[ مَسْأَلَة ]
338- يَجِيءُ بَيْنَ مُبْتَدًا وَخَبَرِ ..... وَالْفِعْلِ مَعْ تَعَلُّقٍ لاَ الْمَصْدَرِ
339- وَأَخِّرَنَّ مَا عَلَيْهِ قَدْ قُصِرْ ..... مُسْتَثْنِيًا مَعَ الْأَدَاةِ وَنَدَرْ
340- تَقْدِيمُ هَذَيْنِ لِئَلاَّ يَلْزَمَا ..... قَصْرُ الصَّفَاتِ قَبْل أَنْ تُتَمَّمَا

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

341- وَأَخِّرَنْ فِي (إِنَّمَا) لِئَلاَّ ..... يَعْرِضَ لَبْسٌ، (غَيْرُ) مِثْلُ (إِلاَّ)
342- فِي الْقَصْرِ وَالْمَنْعِ مِنَ الْجَمْعِ بِـ(لاَ) ..... وَإِنَّمَا جَا الْقَصْرُ فِي الَّذِي خَلاَ
343- لِأَنَّ نَفْيَ فَارِغِ الْإِسْتِثْنَا ..... مُوَجَّهٌ إِلَى الَّذِي يُسْتَثْنَى
344- مِنْهُ مُقَدَّرًا وَعَامًا نَاسَبَا ..... تَالِيهِ جِنْسًا، فَإِذَا مَا أُوجِبَا
345- شَيْءٌ بِـ(إِلاَّ) مِنْهُ جَاءَ قَطْعَا، ..... وَوَضْعُ ذِي هُنَا أَتَمُّ صُنْعَا

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

الباب السادس : الْإِنْشَاءُ

346- وَإِنَّمَا الْمَقْصُودُ مِنْهُ الطَّلَبِي ..... طَالِبُ مَا يُفْقَدُ وَقْتَ الطَّلَبِ
347- أَنْوَاعُهُ مِنْهَا التَّمَنِّيْ وَوُضِعْ ..... (لَيْتَ) لَهُ وَلَوْ مُحَالاً فَاسْتَمِعْ
348- كَمِثْلِ "يَا لَيْتَ الشَّبَابَ عَائِدْ" ..... وَقَدْ يَجِي بِـ(هَلْ) كَـ"هَلْ مِنْ عَاضِدْ"
349- لِفَقْدِهِ عِلْمًا وَهَكَذَا بِـ(لَوْ) ..... وَيُوسُفٌ كَأَنَّ مِنْهُمَا حَذَوْا
350- (هَلاَّ) وَ(أَلاَّ) بِانْقِلاَبِ الْهَاءِ مَعْ ..... (لَوْلاَ) وَ(لَوْمَا) بِمَزِيدِ (مَا) وَقَعْ
351- إِذْ أُشْرِبَا مَعْنَى التَّمَنِّي لِيَفِي ..... فِي الْمَاضِ تَـنْدِيمٌ كَذَا التَّحْضِيضُ فِي
352- مُسْتَقْبَلٍ "هَلاَّ أَتَيْتَ"، "هَلاَّ ..... تَجِي" وَخُذْ تَمَنِّـيًا بِـ(عَلاَّ)
353- فَانْصِبْ جَوَابَهَا كَـ(لَيْتَ) وَالْخَبَرْ ..... تَضْمِينُهُ لَفْظَ التَّمَنِّي مُسْتَطَرْ

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

354- وَمِنْهَا الاِسْتِفْهَامُ بِـ(الْهَمْزِ) وَ(هَلْ) ..... (مَا) (مَنْ) وَ(أَيٍّ) (كَمْ) وَ(كَيْفَ) (أَيْنَ) (دَلْ)
355- (أَنَّى) (مَتَى) (أَيَّانَ)، فَالْهَمْزَ اذْكُرِ ..... لِطَلَبِ التَّصْدِيقِ وَالتَّصَوُّرِ
356- نَحْوُ "أَزَيْدٌ قَائِمٌ" "أَذَاكَ خَلْ ..... أَمْ عَسَلٌ"، قُلْتُ: وَذُو التَّصْدِيقِ حَلْ
357- تَالِيهِ (أَمْ) مُنْقَطِعًا وَالثَّانِي ..... مُتَّصِلاً وَلَمْ يُقَبَّحْ بَانِي
358- نَحْوُ "أَزَيْدٌ قَامَ"، "أَلْجَهُولاَ ..... عَرَفْتَ" ثُمَّ أَوْلِهَا الْمَسْؤُولاَ

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

359- بِهَا كَفَاعِلٍ وَمَفْعُولٍ بِمَا ..... مَضَى وَفِعْلٍ فِي "أَخِلْتَ الْمُنْتَمَى"
360- قُلْتُ: وَذَا الْحُكْمُ لِغَيْرِهَا اسْتَقَرْ ..... كَذَاكَ فِي الْعَرُوسِ وَالطِّيبِي ذَكَرْ
361- وَ(هَلْ) لِتَصْدِيقٍ فَقَطْ كَـ"هَلْ أَتَى ..... زَيْدٌ"، وَ"هَلْ عَمْرٌو أَبُو هَذَا الْفَتَى"
362- مِنْ ثَمَّ لاَ يُعْطَفُ بَعْدَهَا بِـ(أَمْ) ..... وَنَحْوُ "هَلْ زَيْدًا ضَرَبْتَ" الْقُبْحُ أَمْ
363- إِذْ أَفْهَمَ التَّقْدِيمُ تَصْدِيقًا حَصَلْ ..... بِالْفِعْلِ نَفْسِهِ خِلاَفَ مَا اشْتَغَلْ

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

364- وَقَالَ فِي الْمِفْتَاحِ: "هَلْ عَبْدٌ عَرَفْ" ..... قُبْحٌ لَهُ وَلاَزِمٌ عَمَّا وَصَفْ
365- جَوَازُ "هَلْ زَيْدٌ" وَبَعْضٌ عَلَّلاَ ..... قُبْحَهُمَا بِأَنَّ (هَلْ) تَأَصَّلاَ
366- رَدِيفَ (قَدْ) وَالْهَمْزُ قَبْلُ حُذِفَا ..... لِكَثْرَةِ الْوُقُوعِ، قُلْتُ: اخْتُلِفَا
367- فِي كَوْنِهَا تُفِيدُ ذَاكَ فَضْلاَ ..... عَنْ كَوْنِهَا لِذَاكَ وَضْعًا أَصْلاَ
368- وَإِنَّمَا الزَّمَخْشَرِيّ  ُ قَالَهْ ..... وَكَمْ إِمَامٍ رَدَّ ذِي الْمَقَالَةْ

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

369- وَخَصَّصَتْ مُضَارِعًا بِمَا يَجِي ..... فَلاَ تَقُلْ "هَلْ تَطْرُدِينَ  الْمُرْتَجِي"
370- كَمَا يَجِي فِي هَمْزَةٍ لِأَجْلِ ..... ذَيْنِ لَهَا تَخَصُّصٌ بِالْفِعْلِ
371- مِنْ ثَمَّ "أَنْتُمْ شَاكِرُونَ" بَعْدَ "هَلْ" ..... مِنْ "تَشْكُرُوا" لِطَلَبِ الشُّكْرِ أَدَلْ
372- لِأَنَّ إِبْرَازَ الَّذِي جُدِّدَ فِي ..... مَعْرِضِ ثَابِتٍ أَدَلُّ إِذْ يَفِي
373- عَلَى كَمَالِ الاِعْتِنَا بِأَنْ حَصَلْ ..... وَمِنْ "أَأَنْتُمُ" الَّذِي الثُّبُوتَ دَلْ

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

374- لِأَنَّ (هَلْ) لِلْفِعْلِ أَدْعَى مِنْهَا ..... فَتَرْكُهُ مَعْهَا أَدَلُّ كُنْهَا
375- مِنْ ثَمَّ لاَ يَحْسُنُ "هَلْ مَلِيحِي ..... مُنْطَلِقٌ" إِلاَّ مِنَ الْفَصِيحِ
376- وَ(هَلْ) بَسِيطٌ لِلْوُجُودِ يَطْلُبُ، ..... وَمَا وُجُودُهُ لِشَيْ مُرَكَّبُ
377- فَأَوَّلٌ كَـ"هَلْ سُكُونُهُ وُجِدْ" ..... وَالثَّانِ "هَلْ سُكُونُهُ دَوْمٌ" عُهِدْ

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

تَنْبِيهٌ
378- مُسْتَفْهَمُ التَّصْدِيقِ يُوسُفٌ وَفَى ..... لِلْحُكْمِ بِالثُّبُوتِ أَوْ بِالاِنْتِفَا
379- وَمَنْ نَفَى مُسْتَفْهَمَ النَّفْيِ بِهَلْ ..... كَصَاحِبِ الْمِصْبَاحِ وَالْمُغْنِي وَهَلْ
380- بِالْبَاقِيَاتِ يُطْلَبُ التَّصَوُّرُ ..... فَـ(مَا) لِشَرْحِ الاِسْمِ قَبْلُ تُذْكَرُ
381- أَوْ لِحَقِيقَةِ الْمُسَمَّى وَ(هَلِ) ..... بَسِيطَةً رُتْـبَتُهَا الْأُولَى تَلِي
382- وَ(مَنْ) بِهَا يُطْلَبُ أَنْ يُعَيَّـنَا ..... مُشَخِّصٌ يَعْلَمُ نَحْوُ "مَنْ هُنَا"

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

383- وَقِيلَ: (مَا) لِلْجِنْسِ وَالْوَصْفِ تَعُمْ ..... فَفِي جَوَابِ: "مَا لَدَيْكَ؟" الثَّوْبَ أُمْ
384- وَفِي جَوَابِ: "مَا أَخُوكَ؟" الْمُرْتَضَى ..... وَمَنْ لِجِنْسٍ عَالِمٍ وَمَا ارْتَضَى
385- لاَ وَصْفِهِ، وَاسْأَلْ بِـ(أَيٍّ) عَمَّا ..... يُمَيِّزُ الشِّرْكَةَ فِيمَا عَمَّا
386- وَاسْأَلْ بِـ(كَمْ) عَنْ عَدَدٍ، وَ(كَيْفَ) عَنْ ..... حَالٍ، وَ(أَيْنَ) لِلْمَكَانِ، وَالزَّمَنْ
387- (مَتَى)، وَ(أَيَّانَ) لِذِي اسْتِقْبَالِ ..... قِيلَ وَلِلتَّفْخِيمِ فِي الْأَهْوَالِ
388- (أَنَّى) كَـ(كَيْفَ) تَارَةً كَـ"أَنَّى ..... شِئْتُمْ"، وَ"مِنْ أَيْنَ" كَثِيرًا عَنَّا

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

389- وَرُبَّمَا تُسْتَعْمَلُ الْأَدَاةُ فِي ..... سِوَاهُ كَاسْتِبْطَائِه  ِ أَوْ أَنْ يَفِيْ
390- لِعَجَبٍ كَمِثْلِ "مَا لِيْ لاَ أَرَى" ..... كَذَا لِتَنْبِيهِ الضَّلاَلِ قَدْ عَرَى
391- وَلِلْوَعِيدِ كَـ"أَلَمْ أُؤَدِّبِ ..... زَيْدًا" لِمَنْ يُرَى مُسِيءَ الْأَدَبِ
392- كَذَا لِتَقْرِيرٍ بِهَمْزٍ قَدْ سَبَقْ ..... مُقَرَّرًا بِهِ وَلِلْإِنْـكَار  ِ حَقْ
[هاهنا زيادة في (تلخيص المفتاح) نسي السيوطي أن ينظمها، فنظمها المرشدي في الشرح:
- ومن ورود الهمز للإنكار جا ....... نحوُ "أليس الله" فاحذُ المنهجا
- لأن نفيَ النفي إثبات وذا .......... مرادُ من بالهمز تقريرًا حذا
- أي بالذي مدخولَ نفي صار لا ..... بالنفي فالفعلُ لهمزة تلا
- وصورةٌ أخرى لفعل أُنكِرا .......... وهي "أزيدٌ قد ضربتَ أم فرا"
- لمن غدا مُردِّدا بينهما ........... ضربًا ولم يَخصُص به غيرَهما]
393- وَذَا لِتَكْذِيبٍ وَتَوْبِيخٍ يَرِدْ ..... وَلِتَـهَكُّمٍ وَتَهْوِيلٍ وَضِدْ
394- كَذَا لِلاِسْتِبْعَاد  ِ، قُلْتُ: أُلِّفَا ..... فِيهَا كِتَابٌ قَدْ مَحَا عَنْهَا الْخَفَا
[ هو كتاب (روض الأفهام في أقسام الاستفهام) لابن الصائغ ]

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

395- وَزِيدَ لِلتَّشْوِيقِ وَالتَّرْغِيبِ مَعْ ..... تَسْوِيَةٍ وَالْعَرْضِ وَالْأُنْسِ وَقَعْ
396- وَالْأَمْرِ وَالنَّهْيِ، وَقَدْ يَجْتَمِعَا ..... مِثْلَ تَعَجُّبٍ وَتَوْبِيخٍ مَعَا
397- وَهَلْ يُرَى الْمَعْنَى الأَصِيلُ يُسْبَرُ ..... مَعْ هَذِه أَوْ زَالَ فِيهِ نَظَرُ

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

فَصْلٌ
398- وَالْأَمْرُ مِنْ أَنْوَاعِهِ ثُمَّ الْأَصَحْ ..... صِيغَتُهُ بِاللاَّمِ أَوْ لاَ قَدْ وَضَحْ
399- لِطَلَبِ الْفِعْلِ مَعَ اسْتِعْلاَءِ ..... وَقَدْ يَجِي لِلْعَالِ لِلدُّعَاءِ
400- وَلِلْمُسَاوِي فَالْتِمَاسٌ وَيَرِدْ ..... إِبَاحَةً كَذَا لِتَهْدِيدٍ قُصِدْ
401- وَلِإِهَانَةٍ وَلِلتَّسْخِيرِ ..... وَالْخَبَرِ التَّعْجِيزِ وَالتَّخْيِـيرِ
402- وَلِلتَّمَنِّي وَامْتِنَانٍ وَالْعَجَبْ ..... تَسْوِيَةٍ وَالاِحْتِقَارِ وَالْأَدَبْ

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

403- وَقَالَ فِي الْمِفْتَاحِ: لِلْفَوْرِ اقْتَضَى ..... قُلْتُ: أَعَمُّ مِنْهُ فِي الْقَوْلِ الرِّضَى
404- وَالنَّهْيَ فَاعْدُدْهُ مِنَ الْإِنْشَاءِ ..... وَحَرْفُهُ (لاَ) وَهْوَ ذُو اسْتِعْلاَءِ
405- وَقَدْ يَجي طَالِبَ غَيْرِ الْكَفِّ ..... وَالتَّرْكِ كَالتَّهْدِيدِ لِلتَّشَفِّي
406- قُلْتُ:وَلِلتَّ  ْلِيلِ وَامْتِنَانِ ..... وَلِلدُّعَا الْإِرْشَادِ وَالْبَيَانِ

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

407- وَهَذِهِ الْأَنْوَاعُ قَدْ يُـقَدَّرُ ..... شَرْطٌ يَلِيهَا جَازِمًا مَا يُذْكَرُ
408- كَـ"لَيْتَ لِيْ مَالاً أَصَدَّقْ" أَيْ إِنِ ..... أُرْزَقْهُ، "زُرْنِي أُشْفَ" أَيْ إِنْ زُرْتَنِيْ
409- وَوُلِّدَ الْعَرْضُ مِنِ اسْتِفْهَامِ ..... فَقُلْ: "أَلاَ تَنْزِلْ تُعَدَّ السَّامِي"
410- وَلِدَلِيلٍ جَازَ أَنْ يُقَدَّرَا ..... فِي غَيْرِهَا فَـ"اللهُ هُوْ" لِمَنْ قَرَا

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

411- ثُمَّ النِّدَا مِنْهَا وَرُبَّمَا تَرِدْ ..... صِيغَتُهُ لِغَيْرِ مَا لَهُ قُصِدْ
412- كَمِثْلِ الاِغْرَاءِ كَـ"يَا مَظْلُومُ" ..... لِمَنْ شَكَا الظُّلْمَ، وَ"يَا مَحْرُومُ"
413- وَالاِخْتِصَاصِ "أَنَا أَيُّهَا الرَّجُلْ ..... أَفْعَلُهُ" أَيْ مُتَخَصِّصًا فَقُلْ
414- قُلْتُ: وَلاِسْتِغَاثَة  ٍ تَعَجُّبِ ..... تَحَسُّرٍ كَـ"يَا دِيَارَ الْعَرَبِ"
415- وَأَصْلُ (يَا) لَدَى النِّدَاءِ لِلْبَعِيدْ ..... وَقَدْ تَجِي لِغَيْرِهِ مِثْلِ الْبَلِيدْ
416- وَالْحِرْصِ فِي وُقُوعِهِ وَالاِعْتِنَا ..... أَوْ شَأْنَهُ عَظَّمَهُ أَوْ هَوَّنَا
417- ثُمَّ التَّرَجِّي بِـ(لَعَلَّ) أَهْمَلاَ ..... وَقَدْ تَـجِي تَوَقُّعًا تَعَلُّلاَ
418- كَذَا لِشَكٍّ وَلِلاِسْتِفْهَ  امِ ..... وَيُطْلَبُ الْإِعْطَافُ بِالْأَقْسَامِ

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

تَنْبِيهٌ
419- وَقَدْ يَـجِي الْإِخْبَارُ مَوْضِعَ الطَّلَبْ ..... تَحَرُّزًا عَنْ صُورَةِ الْأَمْرِ أَدَبْ
420- وَلِتَفَاؤُلٍ وَقَصْدِ الْحِرْصِ فِي ..... وُقُوعِهِ وَاحْتَمَلاَ إِذَا يَـفِي
421- مِنَ الْبَلِيغِ صِيغَةُ المَاضِي دُعَا ..... أَوْ حَمْلِهِ عَلَيْهِ مَنْ قَدْ سَـمِعَا
422- قُلْتُ: وَقَدْ يُعْكَسُ ذَا لِنُكَتِ ..... تُدْرَكُ فِي مَحَلِّهَا بِالْفِطْنَةِ
423- ثُمَّتَ الاِنْشَاءُ كَمِثْلِ الْخَبَرِ ..... فِي غَالِبِ الَّذِي مَضَى فَاعْتَبِرِ

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

الباب السابع : الْوَصْلُ وَالْفَصْلُ

424- تَعَاطُفُ الْجُمَلِ يُدْعَى الْوَصْلاَ ..... وَتَرْكُهُ الْفَصْلُ، فَأَمَّا الْأُولَى
425- فَإِنْ يَكُنْ لَهَا مَحَلٌّ وَقُصِدْ ..... تَشْرِيكُ تَالِيهَا لَهَا فِيمَا وُجِدْ
426- فَاعْطِفْ وَشَرْطُ كَوْنِهِ مَقْبُولاَ ..... تَنَاسُبٌ، لِلْفَقْدِ جِئْ مَفْصُولاَ
427- أَوْ لاَ مَحَلَّ وَارْتِبَاطٌ يُحْتَذَى ..... بِعَاطِفٍ لاَ الوَاوِ فَاعْطِفْهَا بِذَا
428- كَـ"رَاحَ زَيْدٌ ثُمَّ جَاءَ" أَوْ "فَجَا ..... عَمْرٌو" لِمُهْلَةٍ وَفَوْرٍ نُهِجَا

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

429- أَوْ لاَ وَلَمْ يُعْطَ الَّذِي لِلْأُولَى ..... لَهَا فَفَصْلٌ وَكَذَا إِنْ تُولَى
430- مَعَ كَمَالِ الاِتِّصَالِ أَوْ سِوَاهْ ..... مِنْ غَيْرِ إِيهَامٍ كِلاَهُمَا حَوَاهْ
431- أَوْ شِبْهِ هَذَيْنِ وَإِلاَّ فَصِلِ ..... أَمَّا كَمَالُ الاِنْقِطَاعِ الْمُكْمَلِ
432- فَلاِخْتِلاَفٍ بَيْنَ إِنْشَا وَخَبَرْ ..... لَفْظًا وَمَعْنًى أَوْ بِمَعْنًى مُسْتَقَرْ
433- كَـ"مَاتَ زَيْدٌ غَفَرَ الرَّحْمَنُ لَهْ" ..... أَوْ فَقْدِ جَامِعٍ هُنَاكَ شَمِلَهْ

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

434- ثُمَّ كَمَالُ الاِتِّصَالِ مِثْلُ أَنْ ..... تَكُونَ تَأْكِيدًا لِلاُولَى فَادْفَعَنْ
435- تَوَهُّمَ الْمَجَازِ وَالسَّهْوِ كَـ"لاَ ..... رَيْبَ" فَلَمَّا بِنِهَايَةِ الْعُلاَ
436- بُولِغَ فِي وَصْفِ الْكِتَابِ إِذْ جُعِلْ ..... اَلْمُبْتَدَا "ذَلِكَ" وَاللاَّمُ دَخَلْ
437- فِي خَبَرٍ جَازَ تَوَهُّمُ الْمَجَازْ ..... قَبْلَ تَأَمُّلٍ فَدَفْعُهُ يُجَازْ

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

438- فَهْوَ وِزَانُ "نَفْسِهِ" مُؤَكِّدَا ..... زَيْدًا كَذَاكَ قَوْلُهُ بَعْدَ: "هُدَى"
439- فَإِنَّ مَعْنَاهُ بُلُوغُهُ إِلَى ..... دَرَجَةٍ نَحْوُ "الْهُدَى" لَنْ تُوصِلاَ
440- حَتىَّ كَأَنَّهُ هُدًى مَحْضٌ وَذَا ..... مِنْ ذَلِكَ الْكِتَابُ قَطْعًا أُخِذَا
441- لِأَنَّ مَعْنَاهُ الْكِتَابُ الْكَامِلُ ..... أَيْ فِي الْهُدَى إِذْ لاَ سِوَاهُ حَامِلُ
442- فَهْوَ وِزَانُ "زَيْدٍ" الثَّانِي إِذَا ..... كَرَّرْتَهُ فَقِسْ عَلَيْهِ وَخُذَا
443- أَوْ بَدَلاً مِنْ تِلْكَ غَيْرَ وَافِيَةْ ..... بِمَا يُرَادُ أَوْ كَغَيْرِ الْوَافِيَةْ

444- وَيَقْتَضِي الْمَقَامُ الاِعْتِنَاءَا ..... بِشَأْنِهِ لِنُكْتَةٍ تَرَاءَى
445- لِكَوْنِهِ فِي نَفْسِهِ مَطْلُوبَا ..... فَظِيعًا اوْ لَطِيفًا اوْ عَجِيبَا
446- كَقَوْلِهِ جَلَّ: "أَمَدَّكُمْ بِمَا" ..... ثُمَّ "أَمَدَّكُمْ" وَعَدَّ الْأَنْعُمَا
447- فَالْقَصْدُ ذِكْرُ نِعَمٍ وَالثَّانِي ..... أَوْفَى بِهِ إِذْ فَصَّلَ الْمَعَانِي
448- وَلَمْ يُحِلْ فَهْوَ وِزَانُ "الْوَجْهِ" فِي ..... "أَعْجَبَ زَيْدٌ وَجْهُهُ الْبَدْرُ الْوَفِيْ"

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

449- كَذَلِكَ "ارْحَلْ لاَ تُقِيمَنْ عِنْدَنَا" ..... فَقَصْدُهُ إِظْهَارُ كُرْهٍ وَاعْتِنَا
450- وَ"لاَ تُقِمْ" أوْفَىَ بِهِ إِذْ دَلاَّ ..... مُطَابِقًا وَأَكَّدَ الْمَحَلاَّ
451- فَهْوَ وِزَانُ "الْحُسْنِ" فِي "أَعْجَبَنَا ..... وَجْهُ حَبِيبٍ حُسْنُهُ حِينَ دَنَا"
452- أَوْ كَوْنُهَا عَطْفَ بَيَانٍ لِلْخَفَا ..... مَعَ اقْتِضَا إِزَالَةٍ لَهُ وَفَى
453- كَـ"وَسْوَسَ" الَّذِي تَلاَهُ "قَالَ يَا ..... آدَمُ" فَهْوَ قَدْ أَبَانَ الْخَافِيَا
454- فَهْوَ وِزَانُ "عُمَرٍ" فِيمَنْ شَعَر ..... "أَقْسَمَ بِاللهِ أَبُو حَفْصٍ عُمَرْ"

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

455- وَشِبْهُ الاِنْقِطَاعِ كَوْنُ عَطْفِ ذِي ..... يُوهِمُهُ عَلَى سِوَاهَا وَخُذِ
456- "تَظُنُّ سَلْمَى أَنَّنِي" الْبَيْتَ مَثَلْ، ..... وَسَمِّ بِالْقَطْعِ الَّذِي لِذَا انْفَصَلْ
457- وَشِبْهُ الاِتِّصَالِ كَوْنُهَا جَوَابْ ..... سُؤَالٍ الْاُولَى اقْتَضَتْهُ وَالصَّوَابْ
458- تَنْزِيلُهَا مَنْزِلَهُ فَتُفْصَلُ ..... فَصْلَ جَوَابِهِ وَقِيلَ يُجْعَلُ
459- مُقَدَّرًا لِنُكْتَةٍ كَالْإِغْنَا ..... عَنْهُ وَتَرْكُ السَّمْعِ مِنْهُ يُعْنَى

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

460- وَسَمِّهَا وَفَصْلَـهَا اسْتِئْنَافَا ..... وَهْوَ ثَلاَثُ أَضْرُبٍ قَدْ وَافَى
461- إِذِ السُّؤَالُ قَدْ يَكُونُ عَنْ سَبَبْ ..... حُكْمٍ عُمُومًا أَوْ خُصُوصًا يُنْتَخَبْ
462- أَوْ غَيْرَ ذَيْنِ ثُمَّ مِنْهُ مَا أَتَى ..... بِاسْمِ الَّذِي اسْتُؤْنِفَ عَنْهُ كَـ"الْفَتَى..
463- أَحْسِنْ إِلَيْهِ"، "أَلْفَتَى بِهِ حَرِيْ" ..... أَوْ وَصْفِهِ وَهْوَ أَشَدُّ فَاذْكُرِ
464- نَحْوُ "صَدِيقُكَ الْقَدِيمُ قَدْ أُهِلْ" ..... وَصَدْرُ الاِسْتِئْنَافِ رُبَّمَا خُزِلْ

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

465- أَوْ كُلُّهُ مَعْ قَائِمٍ مَقَامَهْ ..... أَوْ دُونَهُ، وَدَافِعٌ إِيهَامَهْ
466- بِوَصْلِهِ كَمِثْلِ قَوْلِ الدَّاعِ: "لاَ ..... وَأَيَّدَ اللهُ حِمَاكَ بِالْعُلاَ"
467- وَصِلْ إِذَا تَوَسُّطٌ بَيْنَهُمَا ..... يَكُونُ فِيهِمَا كَأَنْ تُلْفِيهِمَا
468- تَوَافَقَا إِنْشَاءً اوْ فَخَبَرَا ..... فِي لَفْظٍ اوْ مَعْنًى بِجَامِعٍ يُرَى
469- وَهْوَ يَكُونُ بِاعْتِبَارِ الْمُسْنَدِ ..... إِلَيْهِمَا وَالْمُسْنَدَيْ  نِ فَقَدِ

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

470- فَمِنْهُ عَقْلِيٌّ بِأَنْ يَكُونَ فِي ..... تَصَوُّرٍ بَيْنَهُمَا إِذَا يَفِي
471- تَمَاثُلٌ أَوِ اتِّحَادٌ أَوْ يُرَى ..... تَضَايُفٌ كَأَصْغَرٍ وَأَكْبَرَا
472- وَإِنْ يَكُنْ بَيْنَ تَصَوُّرَيْهِمَ  ا ..... شِبْهُ تَمَاثُلٍ فَلِلْوَهْمِ انْتَمَى
473- كَلَوْنَيِ الْبَيَاضِ وَالصُّفْرَةِ إِذْ ..... يُبْرِزْهُمَا كَالْمِثْلِ وَهْمٌ مَا انْتُبِذْ
474- كَذَا تَضَادٌ كَالْبَيَاضِ وَالسَّوَادْ ..... أَوْ كَالسَّمَا وَالْأَرْضِ يُشْبِهُ التَّضَادْ
475- وَإِنْ يَكُنْ يَسْبِقُ فِي الْخَيَالِ ..... تَقَارُنٌ فَجَامِعٌ خَيَالِيْ
476- وَاخْتَلَفَتْ أَسْبَابُهُ فَاخْتَلَفَتْ ..... صُوَرُهُ فَوَضَحَتْ أَوْ فَخَفَتْ
477- وَحَسَّنَ الْوَصْلَ تَنَاسُبٌ وُجِدْ ..... فِي اسْمِيَّةٍ وَفِي مُضِيِّهَا وَضِدْ
478- قُلْتُ: وَفِي الشَّرْطِيَّةِ الظَّرْفِيَّةْ ..... وَالْحَصْرِ وَالتَّأْكِيدِ لِلْمَزِيَّةْ

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

تَذْنِيبٌ

479- اَلْأَصْلُ فِي الْحَالِ الْمُفِيدِ نَقْلَةْ ..... خُلُوُّهُ فَإِنْ أَتَاكَ جُمْلَةْ
480- تَحْتَجْ لِمَا يَرْبِطُهَا فَإِنْ خَلَتْ ..... عَنْ مُضْمَرٍ فَهْيَ بِوَاوٍ قُرِنَتْ
481- وَكُلُّ جُمْلَةٍ تُرَى عَنْ مُضْمَرِ ..... مَا صَحَّ عَنْهُ نَصْبُهَا حَالاً عَرِيْ
482- يَصِحُّ أَنْ تَكُونَ حَالاً عَنْهُ ..... بِالْوَاوِ، أَمَّا إِنْ تَكُنْ حَوَتْهُ
483- فَمَا عَلَى حُصُولِ وَصْفٍ مَا ثَبَتْ ..... مُقَارِنٍ لِمَا لَهُ قَدْ قَيَّدَتْ
484- دَلَّ فَضَاهَى الْمُفْرَدَ الْمُؤَصَّلاَ ..... فَامْنَعْ بِهَا الْوَاوَ، وَمَا لَيْسَ فَلاَ

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

485- فَأَوَّلٌ مُضَارِعٌ قَدْ أُثْبِتَا ..... فَالاِقْتِرَانُ إِذْ مُضَارِعًا أَتَى
486- وَبِالثُّبُوتِ فَالصِّفَاتُ تَحْصُلُ ..... وَمَا حَوَاهَا شَذَّ أَوْ مُؤَوَّلُ
487- وَإنْ نُفِيْ تُجُوِّزَا لِكَوْنِهِ ..... دَلَّ عَلَى الْقِرَانِ لاَ حُصُولِهِ
488- كَمُثْبَتِ الْمَاضِي فَلِلْحُصُولِ لاَ ..... لِلاِقْتِرَانِ وَلِذَا "قَدْ" دَخَلاَ
489- مُقَرِّبًا وَبَعْضُهُمْ لَمْ يَشْتَرِطْ ..... وَقَالَ: مَنْ أَوْجَبَهَا فَقَدْ غَلِطْ
490- وَمَا نُفِيْ فَلاَ حُصُولَ إِذْ نُفِي ..... وَلَكِنِ اقْتِرَانُهُ حَقًّا يَفِي
491- لِأَنَّ (لَمَّا) نَفْيُهَا يَسْتَغْرِقُ ..... وَغَيْرُهَا نَفْيٌ لِمَا قَدْ يَسْبِقُ
492- وَالْأَصْلُ الاِسْتِمْرَارُ فِيهِ فَإِذَا ..... أَطْلَقْتَهُ فَالاِقْتِرَانُ يُحْتَذَى
493- خِلاَفَ مُثْبَتٍ فَإِنَّ الْفِعْلاَ ..... بِوَضْعِهِ عَلَى الْحُدُوثِ دَلاَّ
494- وَإِنْ تَكُنْ إِسْمِيَّةً فَالْمُرْتَضَى ..... جَوَازُ تَرْكِهَا بِعَكْسِ مَا مَضَى
495- فِي مُثْبَتِ الْمَاضِي وَلَكِنْ رُجِّحَا ..... دُخُولُهَا إِذِ الثُّبُوتُ مَا انْمَحَى
496- مَعْ كَوْنِ الاِسْتِئْنَافِ فِيهَا قَدْ بَدَا ..... وَقِيلَ: أَلْزِمْ إِذْ يَكُونُ الْمُبْتَدَا
497- ضَمِيرَ ذِي الْحَالِ وَإِنْ يَسْبِقْ خَبَرْ ..... ظَرْفٌ فَحُسْنُ تَرْكِهَا قَدِ اسْتَقَرْ

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

498- كَذَا لِحَرْفٍ دَاخِلٍ فِي الْمُبْتَدَا ..... أَوْ تَلَتِ الْجُمْلَةُ حَالاً مُفْرَدَا
499- قُلْتُ: وَذَاتُ الشَّرْطِ وَاوًا تَلْزَمُ ..... إِذْ فَقَدَتْ مَا لاِمْتِنَاعٍ يَحْتِمُ

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

الْمُسَاوَاةُ وَالْإِطْنَابُ وَالْإِيجَازُ
[نور الأقاح:
تأدية الأصل بما ساوى له ........ هي المساواة فحقق نقله
وإن تكن بناقص وافٍ به ........ فتلك إيجاز يُرى فانتبه
وإن تكن بزائد لفائدة ........ سماه إطنابا جميع السائدة]
500- اَلْمُفْهِمُ الْمُرَادَ مِمَّا يَقْبَلُ ..... إِنْ لَفْظُهُ سَاوَاهُ فَهْوَ الْأَوَّلُ
501- أَوْ زَادَ مَعْ فَائِدَةٍ فَالثَّانِ أَوْ ..... وَفَّى بِنَقْصٍ فَهْوَ الاِيجَازُ رَأَوْا
502- فَخَرَجَ التَّطْوِيلُ وَالْحَشْوُ بِـ"مَعْ ..... فَائِدَةٍ" وَبِالْوَفَا الْإِخْلاَلَ دَعْ
503- وَمَنْ نَفَى حَدَّهُمَا أَوِ ادَّعَى ..... فَقْدَ الْمُسَاوَاةِ فَلَنْ يُـتَّبَعَا
[ نور الأقاح: وابن الأثير كنزُه فيه سلَبْ ........ واسطةً وليس ذا بالمنتخب ]
504- بِـ"لاَ يَحِيقُ الْمَكْرُ" مَثِّلْ أَوَّلاَ ..... ضَرْبَانِ لِلْإِيجَازِ قَصْرٌ قَدْ خَلاَ
505- مِنْ حَذْفِ شَيْءٍ آيَةُ الْقِصَاصِ ..... فَقَدْ حَوَتْ مَزَائِدَ اخْتِصَاصِ
506- عَلَى الَّذِي أَوْجَزُ مَا فِيهِ شُهِرْ ..... "اَلْقَتْلُ أَنْفَى" بَعْدُ "لِلْقَتْلِ" ذُكِرْ
507- بِقِلَّةِ الْحُرُوفِ وَالنَّصِّ عَلَى ..... مَطْلُوبِهِ وَالنُّكْرِ تَعْظِيمًا جَلاَ
508- وَبِالطِّبَاقِ وَعَنِ التَّقْدِيرِ ..... غِنًى وَأَنْ خَلاَ عَنْ التَّكْرِيرِ

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

509- قُلْتُ: لَقَدْ قَسَّمَ فِي التِّبْيَانِ ذَا ..... إِلَى ثَلاَثٍ كُلُّ قِسْمٍ يُحْتَذَى
510- أَنْ يُقْصَرَ اللَّفْظُ عَلَى مَعْنَاهُ ..... قَصْرًا يُرَى فَقْدُ الَّذِي سَاوَاهُ
511- وَزَائِدُ الْمَعْنَى عَلَى الْمَنْطُوقِ ..... إِيجَازُ تَقْدِيرٍ مَعَ التَّضْيِيقِ
512- وَالْجَامِعُ: اللَّفْظُ حَوَى الْمَعَانِي ..... كَآيَةِ الْعَدْلِ مَعَ الْإِحْسَانِ
513- وَالثَّانِ ذُو الْحَذْفِ فَمَا قَدْ حُذِفَا ..... مُضَافٌ اَوْ مَوْصُوفٌ اَوْ مَا وَصَفَا
514- أَوْ شَرْطٌ اوْ جَوَابُهُ خُصْرٌ عُنِيْ ..... أَوْ يَذْهَبُ السَّامِعُ كُلَّ مُمْكِنِ
515- قُلْتُ: وَمَوْصُولٌ وَوَصْلٌ وَكَذَا ..... جُزْآ إِضَافَةٍ وَثَانِيهَا خُذَا
516- وَذُو تَعَلُّقٍ مَعَ الْمَجْرُورِ ..... وَالْعَطْفِ وَالْمَعْطُوفِ وَالتَّفْسِيرِ
517- وَالْحَالِ وَالْمُبْدَلِ وَالْمُسْتَثْنَ  ى ..... وَجُزْءِ كِلْمَةٍ وَحَرْفٍ مَعْنَى
518- أَوْ جُمْلَةٍ مُسَبَّبًا أَوْ سَبَبَا ..... كَقَوْلِهِ: "فَانْفَجَرَت  " أَيْ "ضَرَبَا"
519- أَوْ فَوْقَهَا "فَأَرْسِلُون   يُوسُفُ" ..... وَمِنْهُ مَا لاَ نَوْبَ عَمَّا يُحْذَفُ
520- وَقَدْ يُنَابُ ثُمَّ عَقْلٌ قَدْ يَدُلْ ..... عَلَيْهِ وَالتَّعْيِينُ مَقْصُودٌ يَحُلْ
521- أَوْ عَادَةٌ أَوِ اقْتِرَانٌ أَوْ شُرُوعْ ..... فِي الْفِعْلِ "بِسْمِ اللهِ" مَثِّلْ بِالْفُرُوعْ

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

522- وَيَرِدُ الْإِطْنَابُ بِالْإِيضَاحِ ..... مِنْ بَعْدِ إِبْهَامٍ لِقَصْدٍ ضَاحِي
[ نور الأقاح: أطنب بالايضاح عقيب ما انبهم ...... لكي يكون راسخا قد ارتسم ]
523- مِثْلِ الْتِلذَاذِ كَامِلٍ بِالْعِلْمِ بِهْ ..... أَوْ مُكْنَةٍ فِي النَّفْسِ بَعْدَ طَلَبِهْ
524- وَمِنْهُ تَوْشِيعٌ: بِآخِرٍ تَرِدْ ..... تَثْنِيَةٌ مَضْمُونُهَا بَعْدُ فُرِدْ
[نور الأقاح: ومنه توشيع بذكر ما جمع ........ أو المثنى مع تفصيل تبع ]
525- وَذِكْرُ خَاصٍ بَعْدَ ذِي عُمُومِ ..... مُنَبِّهًا بِفَضْلِهِ الْمَعْلُومِ
526- كَعَطْفِ جِبْرِيلَ وَمِيكَالَ عَلَى ..... مَلاَئِكٍ، قُلْتُ: وَعَكْسُهُ جَلاَ
527- وَمِنْهُ تَكْرَارٌ لِأَجْلِ نُكْتَةِ ..... مِثْلِ تَأَكُّدٍ وَنَفْيِ التُّهْمَةِ
528- أَوْ طُوْلٍ اَوْ تَنْوِيهٍ اَوْ تَلَذُّذِ ..... أَوِ الْجَزَاءُ نَفْسُ شَرْطِهِ احْتُذِي
529- أَوْ قَصْدِ الاِسْتِيعَابِ، وَالتَّرْدِيدُ حَقْ ..... عُلِّقَ تَكْرِيرٌ بِغَيْرِ مَا سَبَقْ
530- وَمِثْلُهُ تَعَطُّفٌ لَكِنْ خُذَا ..... فِي فِقْرَتَيْنِ، ثُمَّ تَرْجِيعٌ شَذَا

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

531- وَمِنْهُ إِيغَالٌ كَلاَمٌ قَدْ خُتِمْ ..... بِمَا يُفِيدُ مَا بِدُونِهِ يَتِمْ
[ نور الأقاح: كذا بإيغال بختم بالمفيد .......... لنكتة على المراد قد تزيد ]
532- ثُمَّ الْأَصَحُّ أَنَّهُ لَيْسَ يُخَصْ ..... بِالشِّعْرِ فَالْقُرْآنُ فِيهِ جَاءَ نَصْ
533- وَمِنْهُ تَذْيِيلٌ بِجُمْلَةٍ حَوَتْ ..... مُؤَكِّدًا مَعْنَى الَّتِي قَبْلُ خَلَتْ
534- فَمِنْهُ مَا كَمَثَلٍ وَمِنْهُ لاَ ..... وَأَكَّدَ الْمَنْطُوقَ وَالضِّدَّ جَلاَ
[ نور الأقاح: كذاك أطنبن بما يدعى احتراسْ ....... وقد دعي التكميلَ من دون التباسْ ]
535- وَمِنْهُ تَكْمِيلٌ وَرُبَّمَا سُمِي ..... بِالاِحْتِرَاسِ أَنْ يَجِي فِي مُوهِمِ
536- خِلاَفَ مَقْصُودٍ بِمَا يَدْفَعُهُ ..... فَإِنْ لِغَيْرِ مُوهِمٍ أَتْبَعَهُ
537- بِفَضْلَةٍ لِنُكْتَةٍ فِيهَا تَرَاضْ ..... فَذَاكَ تَتْمِيمٌ وَمِنْهُ الاِعْتِرَاضْ
538- بِجُمْلَةٍ أَوْ فَوْقَ مَا لَهَا مَحَلْ ..... بَيْنَ كَلاَمٍ أَوْ كَلاَمَيْنِ اتَّصَلْ
[الزواوي: والاعتراض جائز بأكثرا .......... من جملة والفارسيُّ حظرا]
[المرادي ابن أم قاسم في رسالة مفردة:
- جمل أتت ولها محل معرب ....... سبع لأن حلت محل المفرد
- خبرية حالية محكية ......... وكذا المضاف لها بغير تردد
- ومعلَّق عنها وتابعة لما ......... هو مفرد أو ذو محل فاعدد
- وجواب شرط جازم بالفاء أو ...... بإذا وبعض قال غيرَ مقيد
------------------------------
- وأتتك تسع ما لها من موضع ........ صلةٌ ومعترضٌ وجملةُ مبتدي
- وجوابُ أقسام وما قد فَسَّرت ........ في أشهَر والخلفُ غير مبعَّد
- وبُعَيد تحضيض وبعد معلِّق ......... لا جازمٍ وجوابَ ذلك أورد
- وكذاك تابعة لشيء ما له .......... من موضع فاحفظه غير مفند]
539- لِنُكْتَةٍ تُقْصَدُ كَالتَّنْزِيهِ ..... لاَ دَفْعِ الاِيهَامِ وَكَالتَّنْبِيه  ِ
540- وَكَالدُّعَا فِي قَوْلِهِ: "بُلِّـغْـتَـهَ  " ..... بَعْدَ "الثَّمَانِين  " وَمَا أَشْبَهَهَا
541- وَبَعْضُهُمْ جَوَّزَهُ فِي الطَّرَفِ ..... وَقَالَ قَوْمٌ: غَيْرَ جُمْلَةٍ يَفِي
542- وَقَدْ يَكُونُ مُطْنَـبًا بِغَيْرِ ذَا ..... مِنْ جُمَلٍ وَأَحْرُفٍ لَهَا شَذَا
543- وَبِهِمَا كَلاَمُهُمْ مَوْصُوفُ ..... إِنْ كَثُرَتْ أَوْ قَلَّتِ الْحُرُوفُ
544- بِنِسْبَةٍ إِلَى كَلاَمٍ آخَرَا ..... سَاوَاهُ فِي الْمَعْنَى إِذَا مَا نُـظِرَا
[ نور الأقاح : وموجِز يكون مطنِبا إذا .......... نمي لما سواه والعكس خذا ]

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

الْفَنُّ الثَّانِي : عِلْمُ الْبَيَانِ

545- عِلْمُ الْبَيَانِ هُوَ مَا بِهِ عُرِفْ ..... إِيرَادُ مَعْنًى وَاحِدٍ بِالْمُخْتَلِفْ
546- مِنْ طُرُقٍ فِي الاِتِّضَاحِ مُكْمَلَهْ ..... فَاللَّفْظُ إِنْ دَلَّ عَلَى الْمَوْضُوعِ لَهْ
547- فَسَمِّهَا دَلاَلَةً وَضْعِيَّةْ ..... أَوْ جُزْئِهِ أَوْ خَارِجٍ عَقْلِيَّةْ
548- وَإِنَّمَا يَخْتَلِفُ الْإِيرَادُ فِي ..... عَقْلِيَّةٍ وَلَيْسَ فِي تِلْكَ يَفِي
549- وَمَا بِهِ أُرِيدَ لاَزِمٌ وَقَدْ ..... قَامَتْ قَرِينَةٌ عَلَى أَنْ لَمْ يُرَدْ
550- مجازٌ اوْ لاَ فَكِنَايَةٌ وَقَدْ ..... يُبْنَى عَلَى التَّشْبِيهِ أَوَّلٌ وَرَدْ

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

التَّشْبِيهُ

551- هُوَ الدَّلاَلَةُ عَلَى اشْتِرَاكِ ..... أَمْرٍ لِآخَرَ بِمَعْنًى زَاكِ
552- لاَ كَاسْتِعَارَةٍ بِتَحْقِيقٍ وَلاَ ..... كِنَايَةٍ وَلاَ كَتَجْرِيدٍ خَلاَ
553- فَدَخَلَ الَّذِي أَدَاتَهُ فَقَدْ ..... كَقَوْلِهِ "صُمٌّ" وَنَحْوِ "ذَا أَسَدْ"
554- أَرْكَانُهُ أَرْبَعَةٌ: أَدَاتُهُ ..... وَوَجْهُهُ وَالطَّرَفَانِ ذَاتُهُ
555- وَهَهُنَا يُنْظَرُ فِي هَذِي وَفِي ..... أَقْسَامِهِ وَغَرَضٍ مِنْهُ وَفِيْ
556- فَالطَّرَفَانِ مِنْهُ حِسِّيَّانِ ..... مُخْتَلِفَانِ أَوْ فَعَقْلِيَّانِ
557- كَالْخَدِّ وَالْوَرْدِ، وَنُورٍ وَهُدَى، ..... وَالسَّبْعِ وَالْمَوْتِ، وَجَهْلٍ وَرَدَى
558- فَكُلُّ مَا تُدْرِكُ إِحْدَى الْخَمْسِ ..... إِيَّاهُ أَوْ مَادَتَهُ فَالْحِسِّيْ
[ نور الأقاح : ذو الحس ما تدركه الخمس وما .......... عداه ذو العقل كما قد رسما ]
559- مِنْهُ الْخَيَالِيُّ كَتَشْبِيهِ الشَّقِيقْ ..... بِعَلَمِ الْيَاقُوتِ، وَالْعُودِ الرَّقِيقْ
560- بِالرُّمْحِ مِنْ زَبْرَجَدٍ فِي النَّظْمِ ..... وَغَيْرُهُ الْعَقْلِيْ وَمِنْهُ الْوَهْمِيْ
561- مَا لَيْسَ مُدْرَكًا وَلَوْ قَدْ أُدْرِكَا ..... كَانَ بِحِسٍّ لاَ سِوَاهُ مُدْرَكَا
562- وَمِنْهُ ذُو الْوِجْدَانِ نَحْوُ الْأَلَمِ ..... وَوَجْهُهُ ذُو الاِشْتِرَاكِ فَاعْلَمِ
563- وَلَوْ تَخَيُّلاً كَتَشْبِيهِ النُّجُمْ ..... بِسُنَنٍ بَيْنَ ابْتِدَاعٍ فِي الظُّلَمْ

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

564- وَوَجْهُهُ حُصُولُ شَيْءٍ أََزْهَرَا ..... أَبْيَضَ فِي جَنْبِ ظَلاَمٍ أَغْبَرَا
565- وَذَاكَ فِي السُّنَّةِ لَيْسَ يُوجَدُ ..... إِلاَّ عَلَى التَّخْيِيلِ فِيمَا يَرِدُ
566- لِأَنَّ الاِبْتِدَاعَ يَجْعَلُ الرَّدِي ..... كَالْمَاشِ فِي الظُّلْمَةِ لَيْسَ يَهْتَدِي
567- وَعَكْسُهُ السُّنَّةُ فَهْيَ وَالْهُدَى ..... كَالنُّورِ ثُمَّ شَاعَ هَذَا وَغَدَا
568- يَطْرُقُ فِي الْخَيَالِ أَنَّ الثَّانِي ..... مِمَّا لَهُ الْبَيَاضُ كَاللَّمْعَانِ
569- وَأَوَّلٌ خِلاَفُهُ فَهْوَ كَمَنْ ..... تَشْبِيهُهُ بِالشَّيْبِ فِي الشَّبَابِ عَنْ
570- مِنْ ثَمَّ وَجْهُ "النَّحْوُ فِي الْكَلاَمِ ..... كَالْمِلْحِ" إِذْ يَكُونُ فِي الطَّعَامِ
571- هُوَ الصَّلاَحُ بِالْوُجُودِ وَالْفَسَادْ ..... بِالْفَقْدِ لاَ مَا قَالَهُ بَعْضُ الْعِبَادْ:
572- "كَوْنُ الْقَلِيلِ مُصْلِحًا وَتُـفْسِدُ ..... كَثْرَتُهُ" فَالنَّحْوُ حَقًّا يَفْقِدُ
573- تَفَاوُتًا، وَالْوَجْهَ قِسْمَيْنِ اقْسِمَنْ ..... فَغَيْرُ خَارِجٍ عَنِ الطَّرْفَيْنِ مَنْ
574- شَبَّهَ فِي نَوْعٍ وَجِنْسٍ مِلْحَفَهْ ..... بِمِثْلِهَا وَخَارِجٌ وَهْوَ صِفَةْ
575- مِنْهَا الْحَقِيقِيَّةُ كَالْحِسِّيَّةْ ..... كَيْفِيَّةٌ تَخْتَصُّ بِالْجِسْمِيَّة  ْ
576- كَمُدْرَكِ الطَّرْفِ مِنَ اللَّوْنِ وَمِنْ ..... شَكْلٍ وَقَدْرٍ وَتَحَرُّكٍ زُكِنْ
577- وَالسَّمْعِ مِنْ صَوْتٍ ضَعِيفٍ أَوْ قَوِيْ ..... وَالذَّوْقِ مِنْ طَعْمٍ كَرِيهٍ أَوْ شَهِيْ
578- وَالشَّمِّ مِنْ رِيحٍ كَذَاكَ اللَّمْسِ مِنْ ..... حَرٍّ وَمِنْ بَرْدٍ وَيُبْسٍ وَخَشِنْ

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

579- وَنَحْوِِ  ذَلِكَ وَكَالْعَقْلِيّ  َةْ ..... كَيْفِيَّةٌ مِثْلُ الذَّكَا نَفْسِيَّةْ
580- ثُمَّ الْإِضَافِيَّةُ كَالْإِزَالَةِ ..... لِلْحُجْبِ فِي الشَّمْسِ شَبِيهِ الْحُجَّةِ
581- وَاقْسِمْهُ وَاحِدًا مُرَكَّبًا عَدَدْ ..... وَكُلُّهَا حِسِّيٌّ اَوْ عَقْلِيْ وَرَدْ
582- فِي ثَالِثٍ مُخْتَلِفًا وَالْحِسِّيْ ثَمْ ..... طَرْفَاهُ حِسِّيَّانِ وَالْغَيْرُ أَعَمْ
583- فَكُلُّ مَا شُبِّهَ بِالْحِسِّيِّ صَحْ ..... بِغَيْرِهِ مِنْ غَيْرِ عَكْسٍ وَوَضَحْ
584- مُرَادُهُمْ بِالْحِسِّيْ مَا أَفْرَادُهُ ..... تُدْرَكُ بِالْحِسِّ وَذَا تَعْدَادُهُ
585- اَلْوَاحِدُ الْحِسِّيُّ حُمْرَةٌ خَفَا ..... وَالطِّيبُ وَاللَّذَّةُ وّاللِّينُ وَفَا
586- فِي الْخَدِّ بِالْوَرْدِ، وَصَوْتٍ قَدْ ضَعُفْ ..... بِالْهَمْسِ، وَالْعَنْبَرِ نَكْهَةٍ رُشِفْ
587- وَالْجِلْدِ بِالْحَرِيرِ وَالشَّيْءِ بِمَنْ ..... وَالْوَاحِدُ الْعَقْلِيُّ كَالْخُلُوِّ عَنْ
588- فَائِدَةٍ وَجُرْأَةٍ وَالاِهْتِدَا ..... مَعَ اسْتِطَابِ النَّفْسِ فِيمَا فَقَدَا
589- نَفْعًا بِمَعْدُومٍ، وَعِلْمٍ بِفَلَقْ ..... وَالشَّخْصِ بِالسَّبُعْ، وَعِطْرٍ بِخُلُقْ

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

590- وَذُو تَرَكُّبٍ غَدَا حِسِّيَّا ..... فِي مُفْرَدٍ طَرْفَاهُ كَالثُّرَيَّا
591- شُبِّهَ بِالْعُنْقُودِ مِنْ كَرْمٍ لِمَا ..... حَوَتْهُ مِنْ صُورَتِهِ إِذْ نُظِمَا
592- وَحَبُّهُ أًبْيَضُ وَاسْتَدَارَا ..... وَقَارَبَ الرُّؤْيَةَ وَالْمِقْدَارَا
593- وَمَا تَرَكَّبَا كَقَوْلِيْ آخُذَا ..... مِنْ قَوْلِ بَشَّارٍ مُمَثِّلاً لِذَا:
594- "وَالنَّقْعُ فَوْقَ رَأْسِنَا وَالْأَسْيُفُ ..... لَيْلٌ تَهَاوَى شُهْبُهُ وَتَخْطَفُ"
[ كأن مُثار النقع فوق رءوسنا ........... وأسيافنا ليل تهاوى كواكبه ]
595- بِجَامِعِ السُّقُوطِ فِي أَجْرَامِ ..... مُشْرِقَةٍ طَوِيلَةِ الْأَجْسَامِ
596- تَنَاسَبَتْ أَقْدَارُهَا مُفَرَّقَةْ ..... فِي جَنْبِ شَيْءٍ مُظْلِمٍ مُتَّسِقَةْ
597- وَمَا تَخَالَفَا كَمَا الشَّقِيقُ مَرْ ..... وَالزُّهْرُ فِي الرُّبَى بِلَيْلٍ ذِي قَمَرْ
598- وَحُسْنُهُ فِي هَيْئَةٍ بِهَا تَقَعْ ..... حَرَكَةٌ مَعْ وَصْفٍ اَوْ جُرِّدَ مَعْ
599- تَحَرُّكٍ إِلَى جِهَاتٍ فَالْأُوَلْ ..... كَـ"الشَّمْسُ كَالْمِرآةِ فِي كَفِّ الْأَشَلْ"
600- وَالثَّانِ كَالْبَرْقِ إِذَا بَدَا وَلاَحْ ..... كَمُصْحَفِ الْقَارِي انْطِبَاقًا وَانْفِتَاحْ
[ ابن المعتز : فكأن البرق مصحف قارٍ ........ فانطباقا مرة وانفتاحا ]
601- وَهَيْئَةُ السُّكُونِ رُبَّمَا تَلِي ..... "يُقْعَى جُلُوسُ الْبَدَوِيِّ الْمُصْطَلِي"

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

602- وَذُو تَرَكُّبٍ إِلَى الْعَقْلِ انْتَسَبْ ..... كَمِثْلِ حِرْمَانِ انْتِفَاعٍ مَعْ تَعَبْ
603- فِي مَثَلِ الْيَهُودِ بِالْحِمَارِ ..... وَالْحَمْلِ لِلتَّوْرَاةِ وَالْأَسْفَارِ
604- وَرَاعِ فِي تَعَدُّدٍ مَا يَحْصُلُ ..... بِهِ إِذَا أُسْقِطَ مِنْهُ خَلَلُ
605- وَذُو تَعَدُّدٍ مِنَ الْحِسِّيْ كَمَنْ ..... شَبَّهَ فَنًّا فِي صِفَاتِهِ بِفَنْ
606- وَضِدُّهُ مَنْ بِالْغُرَابِ فِي الْحَذَرْ ..... شَبَّهَ طَيْرًا وَالْسِّـفَادِ وَالنَّظَرْ
607- وَالثَّالِثُ التَّشْبِيهُ لِلْإِنْسَانِ ..... بِالشَّمْسِ فِي الْحُسْنِ وَرَفْعِ الشَّانِ
[الأول كقول الشاعر: قامت تظللني ومن عجب ........ شمس تظللني من الشمس] 
والثاني كقول الشاعر: فإنك شمس والملوك كواكب .......... إذا طلعت لم يبد منهن كوكب]
608- وَرُبَّمَا يُؤْخَذُ وَجْهٌ لِلشَّبِيهْ ..... مِنَ التَّضَادِ لاِشْتِرَاكِ الضِّدِّ فِيهْ
609- لِقَصْدِ تَمْلِيحٍ أَوِ التَّهَكُّمِ ..... كَوَصْفِهِ مُبَخَّلاً بِحَاتِمِ

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

فَصْلٌ [أداة التشبيه]

610- أَدَاتُهُ: (الْكَافُ) وَ(مِثْلُ) وَ(كَأَنْ) ..... وَالْأَصْلُ فِي (الْكَافِ) وَمَا أَشْبَهَ أَنْ
611- تُولَى مُشَبَّهًا بِهِ وَرُبَّمَا ..... تُولَى سِوَاهُ "مَثَلُ الدُّنْيَا كَمَا"
612- قُلْتُ: وَلاَ يَكُونُ (مِثْلُ) إِلاَّ ..... فِي ذِي غَرَابَةٍ وَشَأْنٍ جَلاَّ
613- وَرُبَّمَا يُذْكَرُ فِعْلٌ يُنْبِي ..... عَنْهُ فَإِنْ كَانَ مُرِيدَ الْقُرْبِ
614- "عَلِمْتُ زَيْدًا أَسَدًا" وَالْمُبْعِدُ ..... "حَسِبْتُهُ"، قُلْتُ: وَذَا مُنْتَقَدُ

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

فَصْلٌ

615- غَرَضُهُ يَعُودُ لِلْمُشَبَّهِ ..... فِي أَكْثَرِ الْأَمْرِ وَفِي أَغْلَبِهِ
616- بَيَانُ إِمْكَانٍ وَحَالٍ وَكَذَا ..... قَدْرٍ وَتَقْرِيرٍ لَهَا، وَكُلُّ ذَا
617- يَقْضِي بِأَنَّ الْوَجْهَ فِي الْمُشَبَّهِ ..... بِهِ أَتَمُّ وَهْوَ أَشْهَرُ بِهِ
618- وَفِيهِ نَقْدٌ ثُمَّ لِلتَّشْوِيهِ ..... وَزِينَةٍ وَالظَّرْفِ كَالتَّشْبِيهِ
619- لِلْفَحْمِ ذِي الْجَمْرِ بِبَحْرِ مِسْكِ ..... وَمَوْجُهُ مِنْ ذَهَبٍ ذِي سَبْكِ
620- وَوَجْهُ ظَرْفٍ كَوْنُهُ يُبْرَزُ فِي ..... مُمْتَنِعٍ أَوْ قَلَّ فِي الذِّهْنِ يَفِي
621- وَلِمُشَبَّهٍ بِهِ الْغَرَضُ عَمْ ..... إِمَّا لِإِيـهَامٍ بِأَنَّهُ أَتَمْ
622- وَذَاكَ فِي الْمَقْلُوبِ أَوْ لِلاِهْتِمَامْ ..... كَجَائِعٍ شَبَّهَ خُبْزًا بِالتَّمَامْ
623- إِظْهَارُ مَطْلُوبٍ وَكُلُّ ذَا إِذَا ..... إِلْحَاقُ نَاقِصٍ بِغَيْرٍ يُحْتَذَى
624- وَقَدْ يُرَادُ الْجَمْعُ لِلشَّيْئَيْنِ فِي ..... أَمْرٍ وَلَمْ يُنْظَرْ لِنَقْصٍ أَوْ وَفِي
625- فَالْأَحْسَنُ الْعُدُولُ لِلتَّشَابُهِ ..... وَذِكْرُهُ التَّشْبِيهَ مِنْ صَوَابِهِ

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

أَقْسَامُ التَّشْبِيهِ

626- فَبِاعْتِبَارِ الطَّرَفَيْنِ مُفْرَدُ ..... بِمُفْرَدٍ كِلاَهُمَا مُقَيَّدُ
627- أَمْ لاَ أَوِ الْخِلاَفُ فِيهِمَا حَصَلْ ..... كَـ"الشَّمْسُ كَالْمِرْآةِ فِي كَفِّ الْأَشَلْ"
628- وَذُو تَرَكُّبٍ بِهِ وَمُفْرَدِ ..... وَعَكْسُهُ وَالطَّرَفَيْنِ فَاعْدُدِ
629- بِالْمُشْبَهَات  ِ فَابْدَأَنْ أَوْ لاَ، تَحِقْ ..... وَالْأَوَّلُ الْمَلْفُوفُ وَالثَّانِي فُرِقْ
630- كَـ"النَّشْرُ مِسْكٌ وَالْوُجُوهُ أَنْجُمُ ..... والرِّيقُ خَمْرٌ وَالْبَنَانُ عَنَمُ"
631- وَإِنْ تُعَدِّدْ أَوَّلاً فَالتَّسْوِيَةْ ..... أَوْ ثَانِيًا تَشْبِيهَ جَمْعٍ سَمِّيَهْ
632- وَبِاعْتِبَارِ الْوَجْهِ تَمْثِيلٌ غَدَا ..... مُنْتَزَعًا مِنْ عَدَدٍ وَقَيَّدَا
633- بِكَوْنِهِ غَيْرَ الْحَقِيقِيْ يُوسُفُ ..... وَغَيْرُ تَمْثِيلٍ لَهُ مُخَالِفُ
634- وَمُجْمَلٌ مَا وَجْهُهُ لَمْ يُذْكَرِ ..... فَظَاهِرٌ وَذُو خَفًا بِالنَّظَرِ
635- فَمِنْهُ مَا مِنْ وَصْفِ طَرْفَيْهِ عَرَى ..... أَوْ مُشْبَهٍ أَوْ وَصْفُ كُلٍّ ذُكِرَا
636- وَغَيْرُهُ مُفَصَّلٌ، وَالْمُبْتَذَلْ ..... فِيهِ إِلَى مُشَـبَّهٍ بِهِ انْتَقَلْ
637- مِنْ غَيْرِ تَدْقِيقٍ وَغَيْرُهُ الْغَرِيبْ ..... إِذْ وَجْهُهُ فِي ظَاهِرٍ غَيْرُ قَرِيبْ
638- لِكَثْرَةِ التَّفْصِيلِ أَوْ حُضُورِ ..... مُشَبَّهٍ بِهِ عَلَى نُدُورِ
639- لِبُعْدِ مَا نَاسَبَ أَوْ وَهْمِيَّا ..... يَأْتِيكَ أَوْ مُرَكَّبًا عَقْلِيَّا
640- كَذَا خَيَالِيًّا كَذَاكَ الْحِسِّي ..... تَكْرَارُهُ قَلَّ كَبَيْتِ الشَّمْسِ
641- وَكَثْرَةُ التَّفْصِيلِ أَنْ يَنْظُرَ فِي ..... أَكْثَرَ مِنْ وَصْفٍ وَأَوْجُهًا يَفِي

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

642- أَعْرَفُهَا أَخْذُكَ بَعْضًا وَتَدَعْ ..... بَعْضًا وَأَنْ تَعْتَبِرَ الْكُلَّ وَمَعْ
643- كَثْرَتِهُ فَهْوَ الْبَلِيغُ وَالْغَرِيبْ ..... لِبُعْدِهِ وَقَدْ يُجَاءُ فِي الْقَرِيبْ
644- بِنُكْتَةٍ تُغْرِبُهُ كَذِكْرِ ..... شَرْطٍ وَمَا مُحَسِّنٌ ذُو حَصْرِ
645- وَبِاعْتِبَارٍ فِي الْأَدَاةِ تُخْزَلُ ..... مُؤَكَّدٌ وَمَا عَدَاهُ مُرْسَلُ
646- وَبِاعْتِبَارِ غَرَضٍ فَإِنْ وَفَى ..... إِفَادَةً كَأَنْ يَكُونَ أَعْرَفَا
647- بِوَجْهِهِ فِي حَالِهِ الْمُشْبَهُ بِهْ ..... أَوْ بَالِغَ التَّمَامِ فِي ذِي سَبَبِهْ
648- أَوْ حُكْمُهُ لَيْسَ مُخَاطَبٌ جَحَدْ ..... فَذَاكَ مَقْبُولٌ وَمَا عَدَاهُ رَدْ

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

خَاتِمَةٌ
649- أَعْلاَهُ فِي الْقُوَّةِ حَذْفُ وَجْهِهِ ..... وَآلَةٍ أَوْ فَمَعَ الْمُشَبَّهِ
650- فَحَذْفُ وَجْهٍ أَوْ أَدَاةٍ هَكَذَا ..... وَقَدْ خَلاَ عَنْ قُوَّةٍ خِلاَفُ ذَا

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

الْحَقِيقَةُ وَالْمَجَازُ

651- اَلْأَوَّلُ الْكَلِمَةُ الْمُسْتَعْمَلَ  ةْ ..... فِي الاِصْطِلاَحِ فِي الَّذِي تُوضَعُ لَهْ
652- وَغَيْرِهِ مَعَ قَرِينَةٍ عَلَى ..... وَجْهٍ يَصِحُّ وَإِرَادَةٍ جَلاَ
653- عَدَمَهَا فَهْوَ الْمَجَازُ الْمُفْرَدُ ..... فَالْزَمْ عَلاَقَةً وَكُلٌّ عَدَدُ
654- يُعْزَى لِعُرْفٍ وَلِشَرْعٍ وَلُغَةْ ..... وَالْعُرْفُ عَمَّ أَوْ فَخَصَّ مُبْلِغَهْ
655- كَدَابَةِ الْأَرْبَعِ وَالْإِنْسَانِ ..... وَالْفِعْلِ لِلَّفْظِ وَلِلْحِدْثَانِ
656- كَذَا الصَّلاَةِ لِلسُّجوُدِ وَالدُّعَا ..... وَأَسَدٍ لِسَبُعٍ وَالشُّجَعَا
657- وَمَنْ يَزِدْ "تَحْقِيقًا" اَوْ "تَأْوِيلاَ" ..... فِي الْحَدِّ زَادَ فِيهِمَا تَطْوِيلاَ

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

658- ثُمَّ الْمَجَازُ الْمُرْسَلُ الْعَلاَقَةُ ..... لاَ شَبَهٌ وَغَيْرُهُ اسْتِعَارَةُ
659- وَغَالِبًا تُطْلَقُ فِي اسْتِعْمَالِ سِمْ ..... مُشَبَّهٍ بِهِ لِمُشْبَهٍ رُسِمْ
660- فَالطَّرَفَانِ مُسْتَعَارٌ مِنْهُ لَهْ ..... وَالْمُسْتَعَار  ُ اللَّفْظُ ثُمَّ الْمُرْسَلَةْ
661- كَالْيَدِ فِي الْقُدْرَةِ وَالتَّسْمِيَةِ ..... بِالْجُزْءِ، أَوْ بِالْكُلِّ، أَوْ بِالْآلَةِ
662- أَوْ سَبَبٍ، مُسَبَّبٍ، حَالٍ، مَحَلْ ..... مُجَاوِرٍ، آلَ لَهُ، عَنْهُ انْتَقَلْ
[ ابن الصباغ المكناسي:
يا سائلا حصر العلاقات التي ........ وضع المجاز بها يسوغ ويجمل
خذها مرتبة وكل مقابل ........حكم المقابل فيه حقا يحمل
عن ذكر ملزوم يعوض لازم ........وكذا بعلته يعاض معلل
وعن المعمم يستعاض مخصص ........وكذاك عن جزء ينوب المكمل
وعن المحل ينوب ما قد حله ........والحذف للتخفيف مما يسهل
وعن المضاف إليه ناب مضافه ........ والضد عن أضداده مستعمل
والشبه في صفة تبين وصورة ........ ومن المقيد مطلق قد يبدل
والشيء يسمى بالذي قد كانه ........ وكذاك يسمى بالبديل المبدل
وضع المجاور في مكان جاره * ........ وبهذه حكم التعاكس يكمل
[لعلها : في مكان مجاور]
واجعل مكان الشيء آلته وجئ ........ بمنكر قصد العموم فيحصل
ومعرف عن مطلق وبه انتهت ........ ولجلها حكم التداخل يشمل ]

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

663- وَالاِسْتِعَارَ  ةُ فَتَحْقِيقِيَّة  ُ ..... وَهْيَ مَجَازٌ لُغَوِيٌّ أَثْبَتُوا
664- إِنْ حُقِّقَ الْمَعْنِيْ بِهَا فِي الْحِسِّ أَوْ ..... عَقْلٍ وَمَنْ جَعَلَهَا عَقْلاً أَبَوْا
665- مِنْ كَذِبٍ تُمَازُ بِالتَّأْوِيلِ ثُمْ ..... إِنْ لَمْ تُشَبْ وَصْفًا فَلاَ تَأْتِي عَلَمْ
666- وَاشْرُطْ لَهَا قَرِينَةً فَوَاحِدَا ..... كَـ"أَسَدٍ يَرْمِي تَرَى" فَصَاعِدَا
667- كَـ"إِنْ تَعَافُوا الْعَدْلَ وَالْإِيمَانَا ..... فَإِنَّ فِي أَيْمَانِنَا نِيرَانَا"
668- أَوْ يُسْتَدَلَّ بِمَعَانٍ تَلْتَئِمْ ..... وَبِاعْتِبَارِ الطَّرَفَيْنِ تَنْقَسِمْ
669- إِلَى الْوِفَاقِيَّةِ أَنْ يَجْتَمِعَا ..... فِي مُمْكِنٍ وَذِي الْعِنَادِ امْتَنَعَا
670- وَمَا بِضِدٍّ وَالنَّقِيضِ اسْتُعْمِلاَ ..... ذَاتُ تَهَكُّمٍ وَتَمْلِيحٍ جَلاَ
671- وَبِاعْتِبَارِ جَامِعٍ قِسْمَيْنِ ..... فَدَاخِلٌ أَوْ لَيْسَ فِي الطَّرْفَيْنِ
672- فَإِنْ خَفَى غَرِيبَةٌ وَإِنْ بَدَا ..... عَامِيَّةٌ إِلاَّ بِتَصْرِيفٍ شَدَا
673- وَبِاعْتِبَارِ ذِي الثَّلاَثِ سِتَّةُ ..... أَوَّلُ هَذِي كُلُّهَا حِسِّيَّةُ
674- أَوْ جَامِعٌ عَقْلِيٌّ اَوْ قَدِ اخْتَلَفْ ..... أَوْ غَيْرُ حِسِّيْ بِفُرُوعِهِ الطَّرَفْ
675- كَمِثْلِ "عِجْلاً" "نَسْلَخُ" "الْمُطَّلِعَ  ْ ..... شَمْسٌ" وَ"مِنْ مَرْقَدِنَا" لِلْأَرْبَعَةْ
676- "فَاصْدَعْ بِمَا تُؤْمَرُ" لِلْمُخْتَلِفِ ..... كَذَا "طَغَى الْمَاءُ" لِعَكْسِهِ يَفِي

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

677- وَبِاعْتِبَارِ اللَّفْظِ فَاسْمُ الْجِنْسِ ..... أَصْلِيَّةٌ كَأَسَدٍ وَحَبْسِ
678- وَتَبَعِيَّةٌ سِوَاهُ فَالَّذِي ..... فِي الْفِعْلِ وَالْمُشْتَقِّ لِلْأَصْلِ خُذِ
679- وَمَا يَكُونُ شَبَهًا فِي الْحَرْفِ ..... فَذُو تَعَلُّقٍ بِهِ فَقُلْ فِي
680- "نَطَقَتِ الْحَالَةُ" لِلدَّلاَلَةْ ..... بِالنُّطْقِ أَوْ "نَاطِقَةٌ ذِي الْحَالَةْ"
681- وَالدَّوْرُ فِي قَرِينَةِ الْمَذْكُورِ ..... لِلْفَاعِلِ الْمَفْعُولِ وَالْمَجْرُورِ
682- وَبِاعْتِبَارٍ آخَرٍ مُطْلَقَةُ ..... إِنْ لَمْ يُقَارِنْ فَرْعٌ اَوْ فَصِفَةُ
683- وَإِنْ بِمَا لاَءَمَ مَا لَهُ اسْتُعِيرْ ..... تَجْرِيدٌ اَوْ مِنْهُ فَتَرْشِيحًا يَصِيرْ
684- وَرُبَّمَا يَجْتَمِعَانِ وَالْأَجَلْ  ..... مُرَشَّحٌ ثُمَّتَ مَبْنَاهُ حَصَلْ
685- عَلَى تَنَاسِي شَبَهٍ فَيُدَّعَى ..... اَلْمَنْعُ وَاسْتِوَاءُ طَرْفَيْهِ مَعَا
686- أَمَّا الْمُرَكَّبُ فَمَا يُسْتَعْمَلُ ..... فِيمَا بِمَعْنَى الْأَصْلِ قَدْ يُمَثَّلُ
687- مُبَالَغًا وَسُمِّيَ التَّمْثِيلاَ ..... مُطْلَقًا اوْ سَالِكًا السَّبِيلاَ
688- فَإِنْ فَشَا كَذَاكَ الاِسْتِعْمَالُ ..... فَمَثَلٌ تَغْيِـيرُهُ مُحَالُ
689- وَالْمُسْتَعَار  ُ مِنْهُ فِي كِلَيْهِمَا ..... لِذِي تَحَقُّقٍ وَفَرْضٍ قُسِّمَا

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

فَصْلٌ

690- قَدْ يُضْمَرُ التَّشْبِيهُ فِي النَّفْسِ فَلاَ ..... يُذْكَرُ شَيْءٌ مِنْ ذَوَاتِهِ خَلاَ
691- مُشَبَّهًا ثُمَّ لِهَذَا يُثْبَتُ ..... مَا اخْتَصَّ بِالْآخَرِ ذَا الْقَرِينَةُ
692- فَسَمِّ ذَا التَّشْبِيهَ بِالْمَكْنِيَّة  ْ ..... عَنْهَا وَذَا الْإِثْبَاتَ تَخْيِيلِيَّةْ

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

فَصْلٌ

693- وَالاِسْتِعَارَ  ةُ لَدَى يُوسُفَ أَنْ ..... تَذْكُرَ مَا مِنْ طَرْفَيِ التَّشْبِيهِ عَنْ
694- مُرِيدًا الْآخَرَ بِادِّعَاءِ ..... دُخُولِ مَا شُبِّهَ بِاقْتِفَاءِ
695- فِي جِنْسِ مُشْبَهٍ بِهِ وَقَسَّمَا ..... إِلَى مُصَرَّحٍ وَمَكْنِيٍّ فَمَا
696- يُنْوَى مُشَبَّهٌ فَقَطْ مُصَرَّحَهْ ..... وَعَكْسُهَا الْمَكْنِيُّ قَوْلٌ رَجَّحَهْ
697- وَالتَّبَعِيَّة  َ إِلَيْهَا رَدَّا ..... وَشَيْخُنَا يَقُولُ: عَكْسٌ أَجْدَى
698- وَفِي الْحَقِيقِيَّةِ تَمْثِيلٌ دَخَلْ ..... لَدَيْهِ وَالتَّخْيِيلَ عَكْسَهُ جَعَلْ

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

فَصْلٌ

699- اَلْحُسْنُ فِي اسْتِعَارَةِ التَّخْيِيلِ ..... بِحَسَبِ الْمَكْنِيِّ، وَالتَّمْثِيلِ
700- وَذِي الْكِنَايَةِ وَذِي التَّحْقِيقِ أَنْ ..... يَرْعَى الَّذِي فِي وَجْهِ تَشْبِيهٍ زُكِنْ
701- وَلاَ يُشَمَّ رِيحُهُ لَفْظًا وَأَنْ ..... يَجْلُوْ وَلاَ يَكُونُ كَالْإِلْغَازِ عَنْ
702- فَلاَ يُقَالُ "أَسَدٌ" لِأَبْخَرَا ..... وَإِنْ قَوِيْ التَّشْبِيهُ حَتَّى صَيَّرَا
703- طَرْفَيْهِ كَالْوَاحِدِ مِثْلُ الْعِلْمِ ..... وَالنُّورِ فَاسْتِعَارَةٌ ذُو حَتْمِ

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

خَاتِمَةٌ

704- قَدْ يُطْلَقُ الْمَجَازُ فِيمَا غُيِّرَا ..... إِعْرَابُهُ بِزَيْدٍ اَوْ حَذْفٍٍ عَرَا
705- "لَيْسَ كَمِثْلِهِ" يُرِيدُ الْمِثْلاَ ..... وَكَـ"اسْأَلِ الْقَرْيَةَ" يَعْنِي الْأَهْلاَ

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

الْكِنَايَةُ

706- لَفْظٌ أُرِيدَ لاَزِمٌ مَعْنَاهُ مَعْ ..... جَوَازِ أَنْ يُقْصَدَ مَعْنَاهُ تَبَعْ
707- وَمِنْ هُنَا تُخَالِفُ الْمَجَازَا ..... أَقْسَامُهَا ثَلاَثَة ٌمَا انْحَازَا
708- بِهَا سِوَى نِسْبَةٍ اَوْ وَصْفٍ وَذَا ..... يَكُونُ مَعْنًى أَوْ مَعَانٍ تُـحْتَذَى
709- شَرْطُهُمَا التَّخْصِيصُ بِالَّذِي كُنِي ..... عَنْهُ وَمَا يُطْلَبْ بِهَا الْوَصْفُ إِنِ
710- تَنْقُلْ بِلاَ وَاسِطَةٍ قَرِيبَةُ ..... وَهَذِهِ وَاضِحَةٌ خَفِيَّةُ
711- "طُولُ النَّجَادِ" عَنْ طَوِيلِ الْقَامَةِ ..... وَ"ذُو الْقَفَا الْعَرِيضِ" عَنْ بَلاَدَةِ
712- وَشِيبَتِ التَّصْرِيحَ مَا مِنْهَا حَوَتْ ..... مُضْمَرَهُ سَاذِجَةٌ مَا قَدْ خَلَتْ
713- أَوْ بِوَسَاطَةٍ فَذُو الْإِبْعَادِ ..... كَلِلْكَرِيمِ "مُكْثِرُ الرَّمَادِ"
714- فَلِلْوَقُودِ فَالطَّبِيخِ يُنْتَقَلْ ..... فَكَثْرَةِ الْآكِلِ فَالضَّيْفِ وُصِلْ

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

715- وَمَا غَدَا النِّسْبَةُ مِنْ مَطْلُوبِهِ ..... كَـ"الْمَجْدُ فِي بُرْدَيْهِ" أَوْ  "فِي  ثَوْبِهِ"
716- إِذْ لَمْ يُصَرِّحْ بِثُبُوتِ ذَاكَ لَهْ ..... بَلْ فِي الَّذِي احْتَوَى عَلَيْهِ جَعَلَهْ
717- وَرُبَّمَا فِي ذَيْنِ يُحْذَفُ الَّذِي ..... يُـوصَفُ مِثْلُ مَا تَقُولُ لِلْبَذِي:
718- "مَنْ سَلِمَ الْأَنَامُ مِنْ لِسَانِهِ ..... وَيَدِهِ فَمُسْلِمٌ لِشَانِهِ"
719- قُلْتُ: وَقَدْ يُرَادُ هَذَانِ مَعَا ..... فَهْوَ كِنَايَتَانِ فِيهِ وَقَعَا
720- وَيُوسُفٌ قَسَّمَ ذَا الْبَابَ إِلَى ..... رَمْزٍ وَتَعْرِيضٍ وَتَلْوِيحٍ تَلاَ
721- إِشَارَةٌ إِيمَاءُ فَالَّذِي حُذِفْ ..... مَوْصُوفُهُ نَاسَبَ تَعْرِيضًا عُرِفْ
722- وَوَجْهُهُ التَّنْوِيهُ وَالتَّلَطُّفُ ..... أًوْ يَتْرُكُ الْإِغْلاَظَ أَوْ يَسْتَعْطِفُ
723- وَمِنْهُ مَا يُرَادُ مَعْنَاهُ مَعَهْ ..... وَمِنْهُ لاَ حَرَّرَهُ مَنْ جَمَعَهْ
724- إِنْ كَثُرَتْ وَسَائِطٌ فَرُصِفَا ..... مُلَوِّحًا وَإِنْ تَقِلَّ مَعْ خَفَا
725- رَمْزٌ وَإِلاَّ فَالْأَخِيرَانِ وَقَدْ ..... مَجَازًا التَّعْرِيضُ فِي بَعْضٍ وَرَدْ
726- كَقَوْلِهِ: "آذَيْتَنِي سَتَعْرِفُ" ..... يُرِيدُ مَنْ لاَ بِالْخِطَابِ يُوصَفُ
727- وَإِنْ يُرِدْ بِذَاكَ كُلاًّ مِنْهُمَا ..... كِنَايَةٌ وَاشْرُطْ دَلِيلاً لَهُمَا
728- وَكَوْنُ هَذِي وَالْمَجَازِ أَبْلَغَا ..... مِنْ ضِدِّ هَذَيْنِ اتِّفَاقُ الْبُلَغَا

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

729- وَالاِسْتِعَارَ  ةِ مِنَ التَّشْبِيهِ ..... إِذْ قُوَّةُ الْمَجَازِ لاَ تَلِيهِ
730- قُلْتُ: وَذُو التَّمْثِيلِ بِاسْتِعَارَةِ ..... أَبْلَغُ مِنْهُ لاَ بِالاِسْتِعَارَ  ةِ
731- وَأَبْلَغُ الْأَنْوَاعِ تَمْثِيلِيَّةْ ..... مَكْنِيَّةٌ بَعْدُ فَتَصْرِيحِيَّة  ْ
732- وَبَعْدَهَا كِنَايَةٌ وَقَدْ عَلاَ ..... ذُو نِسْبَةٍ فَصِفَةٍ فَمَا خَلاَ
733- وَهَذِهِ الثَّلاَثُ مِنْ قِسْمِ الْخَبَرْ ..... وَالْخُلْفُ فِي إِنْشَاءِ ذِي التَّشْبِيهِ قَرْ

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

عِلْمُ الْبَدِيعِ

734- عِلْمُ الْبَدِيعِ مَا بِهِ قَدْ عُرِفَا ..... وُجُوهُ تَحْسِينِ الْكَلاَمِ إِنْ وَفَى
735- مُطَابِقًا وَقَصْدُهُ جَلِيُّ ..... فَمِنْهُ لَفْظِيٌّ وَمَعْنَوِيُّ


الْمَعْنَوِيُّ

736- مِنْهُ الطِّبَاقُ بِالتَّضَادِ مَاثِلِ ..... اَلْجَمْعُ بَيْنَ اثْنَيْنِ ذِي تَقَابُلِ
737- فِي جُمْلَةٍ مِنْ نَوْعٍ اَوْ نَوْعَيْنِ ..... اِسْمَيْنِ أَوْ فِعْلَيْنِ أَوْ حَرْفَيْنِ
738- كَمِثْلِ "أَيْقَاظًا وَهُمْ رُقُودُ" ..... "يُحْيِي يُمِيتُ" وَلَهُ تَعْدِيدُ
739- طِبَاقُ مَنْفِيٍّ طِبَاقٌ مُوجَبِ ..... كَـ"اخْشَ" وَ"لاَ تَخْشَ" وَذِي تَسَبُّبِ
740- قُلْتُ: وَقِيلَ: الشَّرْطُ فِي الطِّبَاقِ ..... أَنْ يَأْتِيَ اللَّفْظَانِ بِالْوِفَاقِ
741- وَإِنَّمَا يَحْسُنُ مَعْ مَزِيدِ ..... وَلَهُمُو تَطَابُقُ التَّرْدِيدِ
742- وَمِنْهُ تَدْبِيجٌ بِأَلْوَانٍ تَرِدْ ..... مَكْنِيًّا اَوْ تَوْرِيَةً لِمَا قُصِدْ
743- وَمِنْهُ نَوْعٌ سُمِّيَ الْمُقَابَلَةْ ..... وَهْيَ مَجِيءُ أَحْرُفٍ مُقَابِلَهْ
744- تُرَتِّبُ الثَّانِي عَلَى الْأَوَائِلِ ..... كَمِثْلِ قَوْلِي فِي خِطَابِ الْعَاذِلِ:
745- "اُعْفُفْ وَذُمْ وَصِلْ وَعِزِّ وَافِقِ ..... أَوْ خُنْ وَزَكِّ اقْطَعْ وَهُنْ وَشَاقِقِ"
746- وَقَالَ فِي الْمِفْتَاحِ: مَهْمَا شُرِطَا ..... فِي أَوَّلٍ فَالضِّدَّ فِي الثَّانِي اشْرُطَا
747- قُلْتُ: وَذَا الْمِثَالُ بِالْمُفَوَّفِ ..... يُسْمَى وَمِنْ أَنْوَاعِهِ عَدَّ الصَّفِيْ

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

748- ثُمَّ مُرَاعَاةُ النَّظِيرِ جَمْعُ ..... أَمْرٍ وَمَا نَاسَبَهُ وَيَدْعُو
749- تَنَاسُبًا فَإِنْ مُنَاسِبٌ خَتَمْ ..... مُبْتَدَأً تَشَابُهَ الْأَطْرَافِ سَمْ
750- وَمِنْهُ الاِرْصَادُ وَذَا أَنْ تَجْعَلاَ ..... مِنْ قَبْلِ عَجْزِ الْبَيْتِ مَا دَلَّ عَلَى
751- تَمَامِهِ إِذَا الرَّوِيُّ عُرِفَا ..... وَبَعْضٌ التَّسْهِيمَ هَذَا وَصَفَا
752- قُلْتُ: بِشَرْطِ أَنْ يَكُونَ اللَّفْظُ دَلْ ..... فَإِنْ يَكُ الْمَعْنَى فَتَوْشِيحٌ أَجَلْ

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

753- وَمِنْهُ مَا يَدْعُونَهُ الْمُشَاكَلَةْ: ..... أَنْ يُذْكَرَ الشَّيْءُ بِلَفْظٍ لَيْسَ لَهْ
754- لِكَوْنِهِ صُحْبَتَهُ تَحْقِيقًا اَوْ ..... مُقَدَّرًا "وَمَكَرَ اللهُ" تَلَوْا
755- وَقَوْلُهُ: "قَالُوا اقْتَرِحْ شَيْئًا نُجِدْ ..... قُلْتُ اطْبُـخُوا لِيْ جُبَّةً" بَيْتٌ عُهِدْ
756- ثُمَّ الْمُزَاوَجَةُ أَنْ زَاوَجَ فِي ..... اَلشَّرْطِ وَالْجَزَا لِمَعْنًى قَدْ يَفِي
757- وَالْعَكْسُ تَأْخِيرُ الَّذِي قُدِّمَ فِي ..... أَحَدِ طَرْفَيْ جُمْلَةٍ إِنْ تُضِفِ
758- أَوْ جُمْلَتَيْنِ اسْمِيَّتَيْنِ أَوْ جَلاَ ..... فِعْلِيَّتَيْنِ وَالرُّجُوعُ أَنْ عَلَى
759- كَلاَمِهِ السَّابِقِ قَدْ يَعُودُ ..... بِـنَقْضِهِ لِنُكْتَةٍ يُرِيدُ

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

760- قُلْتُ: وَمِنْهُ السَّلْبُ وَالْإِيجَابُ إِنْ ..... مِنْ جِهَتَيْنِ اشْتَمَلاَهُ حَيْثُ عَنْ
761- وَمِنْهُ مَدْحُ الشَّيْءِ ثُمَّ ذَمُّهُ ..... أَوْ عَكْسُهُ تَغَايُرٌ يَعُمُّهُ
762- وَمِنْهُ الاِيهَاُم وَيُدْعَى التَّوْرِيَةْ ..... وَفَضَّلُوا ذَا النَّوْعَ ثُمَّ تَالِيَهْ [الاستخدام]
763- إِطْلاَقُ لَفْظِ شِرْكَةٍ وَيُقْصَدُ ..... بَعِيدُهُ فَتَارَةً يُجَرَّدُ
764- مِمَّا يُلاَئِمُ الْقَرِيبَ كَـ"اسْتَوَى" ..... ثُمَّ الْمُرَشَّحُ الَّذِي لَهُ حَوَى
765- قُلْتُ: لَقَدْ قَصَّرَ فِي بَيَانِهَا ..... فَلَيْسَ فِي الْبَدِيعِ مِثْلُ شَانِهَا
766- فَكُلُّ مَا بِلاَزِمٍ لَمْ يَقْتَرِنْ ..... لاَ لِقَرِيبٍ أَوْ بَعِيدٍ قَدْ زُكِنْ
767- فَهْيَ الَّتِي تَجَرَّدَتْ وَأُلْحِقَا ..... مَا اللاَّزِمَانِ اسْتَوَيَا وَاتَّفَقَا

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

768- وَسَمِّ مَا يُلاَزِمُ الَّذِي دَنَا ..... مُرَشَّحًا وَضِدَّهُ مُبَيَّنَا
769- كِلاَهُمَا مِنْ قَبْلُ أَوْ بَعْدُ ذُكِرْ ..... ثُمَّ الْمُهَيَّأَةُ مَا لاَ تَسْتَقِرْ
770- إِلاَّ بِلَفْظٍ قَبْلَهَا أَوْ بَعْدَهَا ..... أَوْ لَفْظَتَيْنِ فَقْدُ لَفْظٍ فَقْدُهَا
771- وَاعْدُدْ هُنَا التَّرْشِيحَ وَالتَّوْهِيمَا ..... وَافْرُقْ بِذِهْنٍ قَدْ صَفَا تَقْوِيمَا
772- وَمِنْهُ الاِسْتِخْدَامُ أَنْ يُرَادَا ..... بِكِلْمَةٍ بَعْضُ الَّذِي أَفَادَا
773- ثُمَّ بِمُضْمَرٍ لَهَا الْبَوَاقِي ..... أَوْ أَوَّلٌ بِمُضْمَرٍ وَالْبَاقِي
774- بِآخَرٍ كَـ"جَلَّ عَيْنًا أَحْمَدُ ..... أَخْجَلَهَا وَهَّابُهَا الْمُعْتَمِدُ"

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

775- وَمِنْهُ الاِرْدَافُ بِأَنْ يُذْكَرَ مَا ..... يُرَادِفُ الْمَقْصُودَ لاَ مَا لَزِمَا
776- فَإِنْ أَتَى بِمَا يَكُونُ أَبْعَدَا ..... فَذَلِكَ التَّمْثِيلُ إِذْ مَا قُصِدَا
777- وَاللَّفُ وَالنَّشْرُ بِأَنْ تُعَدِّدَا ..... لَفْظًا وَبَعْدُ مَا لِكُلٍّ عُدِّدَا
778- وَلَمْ يُعَيَّنْ مَا لَهُ تَوْكِيلاَ ..... لِسَامِعٍ مُجْمَلاً اَوْ تَفْصِيلاَ
779- مُرَتَّبًا أَوْ غَيْرَهُ مَعْكُوسًا اَوْ ..... مُشَوَّشًا وَفِيهِ رَابِعًا حَكَوْا
780- وَالْخُلْفُ فِي الْأَفْضَلِ مِنْ هَذَيْنِ قَرْ ..... وَقِيلَ: لاَ خُلْفَ بِتَحْرِيرِ النَّظَرْ

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

781- وَالْجَمْعُ أَنْ يُجْمَعَ فِي حُكْمِ عَدَدْ ..... كَقَوْلِ بَعْضِ الشُّعَرَاءِ إِذْ زَهَدْ:
782- "إِنَّ الشَّبَابَ وَالْفَرَاغَ وَالْجِدَةْ ..... مَفْسَدَةٌ لِلْمَرْءِ أَيُّ مَفْسَدَةْ"
783- وَعَكْسُهُ التَّفْرِيقُ أَنْ يُبَايَنَا ..... بَيْنَهُمَا فِي مَدْحٍ اَوْ أَمْرٍ عَنَى
784- فَإِنْ يُعَدِّدْ وَأَضَافَ مَا لِكُلْ ..... إِلَيْهِ تَعْيِينًا فَتَقْسِيمٌ يَحُلْ
785- وَإِنْ هُمَا أَدْخَلَ فِي مَعْنًى وَقَدْ ..... فَرَّقَ وَجْهَيْ ذَاكَ أَوْ يَجْمَعْ عَدَدْ
786- حُكْمٌ وَتَقْسِيمٌ تَلاَ أَوْ عَكْسُ ذَا ..... كِلاَهُمَا جَمْعٌ وَأَوَّلٌ خُذَا
787- إِلَيْهِ تَفْرِيقًا وَذَا تَقْسِيمَا ..... وَقَدْ تَجِي ثَلاَثَةٌ تَضْمِيمَا
788- كَـ"يَوْمَ يَأْتِ" بَعْدُ "لاَ تَكَلَّمُ" ..... لِآخِرِ الْقِصَّةِ فَهْيَ تُنْظَمُ
789- وَيُطْلَقُ التَّقْسِيمُ إِذْ مَا اسْتَوْفَى ..... أَقْسَامَهُ أَوْ حَالَهُ مُضِيفَا
790- كُلاًّ إِلَى مُلاَئِمٍ نَحْوُ "يَهَبْ" ..... آيَةَ شُورَى وَ"ثِقَالُ" الْبَيْتَ هَبْ
791- وَمِنْهُ تَجْرِيدٌ بِأَنْ يُنْزَعَ مِنْ ..... ذِي صِفَةٍ آخَرُ مِثْلُهُ زُكِنْ
792- مُبَالَغًا فِي أَنَّهُ فِيهَا كَمَلْ ..... كَـ"مِنْ فُلاَنٍ لِي صَدِيقٌ وَأَجَلْ"
793- وَ"إِنْ سَأَلْتَ أَحْمَدًا لَتَسْأَلَنْ ..... بَحْرًا بِهِ مُنْدَفِقًا" وَمِنْهُ أَنْ
794- يُخَاطِبَ الْإِنْسَانُ نَفْسَهُ وَقَدْ ..... نُصْحًا وَتَوْبِيخًا وَتَعْرِيضًا قَصَدْ

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

795- وَأَبْلَغُ الْأَقْسَامِ مَا قَدْ ثُنِّيَا ..... ثُمَّ الْمُبَالَغَةُ أَنْ يَدَّعِيَا
796- بُلُوغَهُ فِي الضَّعْفِ أَوْ فِي الشِّدَّةِ ..... حَدًّا مُحَالاً أَوْ بَعِيدَ الرُّتْبَةِ
797- فَإِنْ يَكُنْ عَقْلاً وَعَادَةً وَرَدْ ..... يُمْكِنُ فَالتَّبْلِيغُ أَوْ فِي الْعَقْلِ قَدْ
798- فَذَاكَ إِغْرَاقٌ كِلاَهُمَا قُبِلْ ..... أَوْ لاَ وَلاَ فَهْوَ غُلُوٌّ مَا احْتُمِلْ
799- مَا لَمْ يُقَرِّبْهُ لِذَاكَ شَيْءُ ..... نَحْوُ يَكَادُ زَيْتُهَا يُضِيءُ
800- أَوْ فِيهِ نَوْعٌ مِنْ تَخَيُّلٍ حَسَنْ ..... أَوْ مَخْرَجُ الْهَزْلِ مِنَ الشَّاعِرِ عَنْ
801- قُلْتُ: وَبَعْضٌ وَهَّنَ الْمُبَالَغَةْ ..... أَصْلاً وَبَعْضٌ فِي السُّمُوِّ نَابِغَةْ
802- وَضِدُّهَا التَّفْرِيطُ عَدَّ الْيَمَنِيْ ..... وَمَا رَأَيْتُ غَيْرَهُ بِمُعْتَنِي
803- وَجَعْلُهُ لِلنَّوْعِ جِنْسًا عَظُمَا ..... إِلْحَاقُ جُزْئِيٍّ بِكُلِّيٍّ نَمَى
804- ثُمَّتَ مِنْهُ الْمَذْهَبُ الْكَلاَمِي ..... إِيرَادُهُ الْحُجَّةَ لِلْمَرَامِ
805- عَلَى طَرِيقِهِمْ كَقَوْلِهِ عَلاَ: ..... "لَوْ كَانَ فِيهِمَا" وَمَا لَهُ تَلاَ
806- وَمِنْهُ تَفْرِيعٌ وَذَا أَنْ يُـثْبَتَا ..... لِمُتَعَلِّقٍ لَهُ مَا أُثْبِتَا
807- لِآخَرٍ لَهُ فَإِنْ بِـ(مَا) نَفَى ..... أَوْ (لاَ) عَنِ الَّذِي بِشَيْءٍ وُصِفَا
808- أَفْعَلَ لِلْوَصْفِ مُنَاسِبًا وَقَدْ ..... عُدِّيْ بِـ(مِنْ) إِلَى الَّذِي ذَاكَ قَصَدْ
809- فَذَاكَ بِالتَّفْضِيلِ حَقًّا دُعِيَا ..... وَالْحُسْنُ فِي التَّعْلِيلِ أَنْ يَدَّعِيَا
810- لِلْوَصْفِ عِلَّةً لَهُ تُنَاسِبُ ..... بِلُطْفِ مَعْنًى لاَ حَقِيقِيْ تَـصْحَبُ
811- فَتَارَةً يَكُونُ ثَابِتًا قُصِدْ ..... عِلَّتُهُ وَذَاكَ ضَرْبَيْنِ عُهِدْ
812- مَا لَمْ تَبِنْ عِلَّتُهُ فِي الْعَادَةِ ..... أَوْ عِلَّةٌ خِلاَفُ ذِي قَدْ بَانَتِ
813- وَمَا قُصِدْ ثُبُوتُهُ مِنْ مُمْكِنِ ..... أَوْ غَيْرِهِ وَمَا عَلَى الشَّكِّ بُنِي

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

814- وَمِنْهُ تَأْكِيدُكَ لِلْمَدْحِ بِمَا ..... يُشْبِهُ ذَمًّا وَثَلاَثًا قُسِّمَا
815- اَلْأَفْضَلُ اسْتِثْنَاءُ وَصْفِ فَضْلِ ..... مِنْ وَصْفِ ذَمٍّ قَدْ نُفِيْ مِنْ قَبْلِ
816- مُقَدَّرًا دُخُولُهُ فِيهِ كَـ"لاَ ..... عَيْبَ لَهُ إِلاَّ ارْتِقَاهُ لِلْعُلاَ"
817- وَمِنْهُ الاِسْتِثْنَاءُ قَبْلَ وَصْفِ ..... مَدْحٍ يَلِي وَصْفًا لَهُ لاَ يَنْفِي
818- وَمِنْهُ أَنْ يُؤْتَى بِهِ مُعَرِّفَا ..... عَامِلُهُ لِلذَّمِّ مَعْنًى قَدْ وَفَى
819- وَمَا بِهِ اسْتُثْنِيَ يَحْوِي الْفَضْلاَ ..... نَحْوُ "وَمَا تَنْقِمُ مِنَّا إِلاَّ"
820- ثُمَّتَ الاِسْتِدْرَاكُ فِي ذَا الْبَابِ ..... كَمِثْلِ الاِسْتِثْنَاءِ بِاقْتِرَابِ

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

821- وَعَكْسُهُ ضَرْبَانِ أَنْ يُسْتَثْنَى ..... مِنْ نَفْيِ وَصْفِ الْمَدْحِ ذَمٌّ يُعْنَى
822- أَنْ دَخَلَتْ كَمِثْلِ "مَا فِيهِ هُدَى ..... إِلاَّ عَمَى عَنِ الطَّرِيقِ الْمُقْتَدَى"
823- وَأَنْ يَجِيءَ تِلْوَ وَصْفِ ذَمِّ ..... كَـ"جَاهِلٌ لَكِنَّهُ ذُو ظُلْمِ"
824- وَزِيدَ بَعْدَ الذَّمِّ وَصْفٌ يُوهِمُ ..... زَوَالَهُ ثُمَّ لِذَمٍّ يُفْهِمُ
825- وَمِنْهُ الاِسْتِتْبَاعُ مَدْحٌ بِاللَّذَا ..... يَسْتَتْبِعُ الْمَدْحَ بِشَيْءٍ غَيْرِ ذَا
826- وَإِنْ يُـضَمَّنْ فِيهِ مَعْنًى وَهْوَ لَمْ ..... يُسَقْ لَهُ فَذَاكَ إِدْمَاجٌ أَعَمْ
827- قُلْتُ: الْأَصَحُّ الْأَوَّلُ الْوَصْفُ بِنَصْ ..... يُفْهِمُ وَصْفًا لِلَّذِي الْأَوَّلَ خَصْ

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

828- وَمِنْهُ تِوْجِيهٌ بِأَنْ يُوَافِيْ ..... مُحْتَمِلاً وَجْهَيْنِ بِاخْتِلاَفِ
829- كَقَوْلِ مَنْ قَالَ لِأَعْوَرَ: "أَلاَ ..... يَا لَيْتَ عَيْنَيْهِ سَوَاءٌ جُعِلاَ"
830- قُلْتُ: الصَّفِيُّ فَسَّرَ التَّوْجِيهَ أَنْ ..... يَأْتِيْ بِأَلْفَاظٍ شَهِيرَةٍ بِفَنْ
831- يُورِدُهَا لِـغَيْرِ مَا لَهُ اشْتَهَرْ ..... كَالرَّفْعِ وَالنَّصْبِ وَكَالْجَزْمِ وَجَرْ
832- نَحْوُ "ارْتِفَاعٌ فِي مَحَلِّهِ"، "وَجَبْ ..... مِنْ أَمْرِهِ جَزْمٌ" ، وَ"لِلْحُكْمِ انْتَصَبْ"
833- وَجَعَلَ السَّابِقَ مِنْ تَفْسِيرِهِ ..... تَفْسِيرَ الِابْهَامِ كَذَا لِغَيْرِهِ
834- وَقَالَ: نَحْوُ ذَلِكَ الْمُوَارَبَةْ ..... لَكِنَّهُ يَأْتِي لِمَنْ قَدْ عَاتَبهْ
835- بِمَخْلَصٍ وَلاَ يَجِي فِي الاِبْتِدَا ..... بِهِ كَذَاكَ غَيْرُهُ قَدْ أَوْرَدَا
836- كَقَوْلِهِ: "قَدْ ضَاعَ شِعْرِيْ"،لَمَّ   ..... أُوخِذَ "بَلْ: (قَدْ ضَاءَ) صُغْتُ النَّظْمَا"

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

837- وَالْهَزْلُ ذُو الْجِدِّ فَقُلْ لِمَنْ أَتَى ..... مُبَاحِثًا:"كَيْ  فَ تَهَجَّى (بَا) وَ(تَا)؟"
838- قُلْتُ: وَمِنْهُ يَقْرُبُ التَّهَكُّمُ ..... وَالْهَجْوُ فِي مَعْرِضِ مَدْحٍ نَظَمُوا
839- وَإِنْ خَلاَ الْهَجْوُ عَنِ الْفَحَاشَةِ ..... وَنَحْوِهَا فَسَمِّ بِالنَّزَاهَةِ
840- تَجَاهُلُ الْعَارِفِ: سَوْقُ مَا عُلِمْ ..... مَسَاقَ غَيْرِهِ لِنُكْتَةٍ تَتِمْ
841- مِثْلِ الْمُبَالَغَةِ فِي الْمَدْحِ الْبَهِيْ ..... وَالذَّمِّ وَالتَّوْبِيخِ وَالتَّدَلُّهِ
842- كَـ"مَعْشَرَ الظِّبَاءِ يَا حُورَ النَّظَرْ ..... أَمِنْكُمُو سُعَادُ أَمْ مِنَ الْبَشَرْ"

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

843- اَلْقَوْلُ بِالْمُوجَبِ أَنْ يَأْتِيْ إِلَى ..... وَصْفٍ بِقَوْلِ غَيْرِهِ أُطْلِقْ عَلَى
844- شَيْءٍ لَهُ أُثْْبِتَ حُكْمٌ يُثْبِتُ ..... هَذَا لِغَيْرِهِ وَلَكِنْ يَسْكُتُ
845- عَنْ نَفْيِهِ عَنْهُ أَوِ الثُّبُوتِ لَهْ ..... وَمِنْهُ لَفْظٌ فِي كَلاَمٍ حَمَلَهْ
846- عَلَى خِلاَفِ قَصْدِهِ مِمَّا احْتَمَلْ ..... بِذِكْرِ ذِي تَعَلُّقٍ لَهُ حَصَلْ
847- كَقَوْلِهِ: "سَلَوْتَ يَا هَذَا عَنِي" ..... فَقُلْ لَهُ: "عَنْ صُحْبَتِيْ وَوَطَنِيْ"
848- قُلْتُ:وَمِنْهُ يَقْرُبُ التَّسْلِيمُ أَنْ ..... يُسَلِّمَ الْفَرْضَ الْمُحَالَ ثُمَّ عَنْ
849- لاَزِمِهِ يَصُدُّ إِذْ قَدْ وُجِدَا ..... مَا مَنَعَ اتِّبَاعَهُ وَيُورِدَا
850- وَإِنْ عَلَى الْمُمْكِنِ مَعْ مَا نَاقَضَهْ ..... مُرِيدَهُ عَلَّقَ فَالْمُنَاقَضَة  ْ

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

851- كَذَاكَ الاِسْتِدْرَاكُ وَالْإِسْتِثْنَ  ا ..... حَيْثُ أَفَادَا بَهْجَةً وَحُسْنَا
852- اَلاِطِّرَادُ ذِكْرُكَ اسْمَ مَنْ عَلاَ ..... وَأَبِهِ وَجَدِّهِ عَلَى الْوِلاَ
853- بِلاَ تَكَلُّفٍ عَلَى وَجْهٍ جَلِيْ ..... مِثْلُ الْحُسَيْنِ بْنِ الْحُسَيْنِ بْنِ عَلِيْ
854- قُلْتُ: وَمِنْهُ الاِحْتِبَاكُ يُخْتَصَرْ ..... مِنْ شِقَّيِ الْجُمْلَةِ ضِدُّ مَا ذُكِرْ
855- وَهْوَ لَطِيفٌ رَاقَ لِلْمُقْتَبِسِ ..... بَيَّنَهُ ابْنُ يُوسُفَ الْأَنْدَلُسِيْ
856- وَالطَّرْدُ وَالْعَكْسُ قَرِيبٌ مِنْهُ ..... حَرَّرَهُ الطِّيبِيُّ فَابْحَثْ عَنْهُ
857- يُقَرِّرُ الْأَوَّلُ بِالْمَنْطُوقِ ذَا ..... مَفْهُومَ تَالِيهِ وَبِالْعَكْسِ خُذَا

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

858- وَمِنْهُ نَفْيُ الشَّيْءِ بِالْإِيجَابِ ..... نَفْيُ الثُّبُوتِ بِانْتِفَا الْأَسْبَابِ
859- وَإِنْ أَتَى فِي الْبَيْتِ وَعْظٌ لاَمِعُ ..... أَوْ حِكْمَةٌ فَهْوَ الْكَلاَمُ الْجَامِعُ
860- حِكَايَةُ التَّحَاوُرِ الْمُرَاجَعَةْ ..... تَرْتِيبُهُ أَوْصَافَهُ الْمُتَابَعَةْ
861- ثُمَّ التَّرَقِّي وَهْوَ ذِكْرُ الْمَعْنَى ..... فَفَوْقَهُ ثُمَّ التَّدَلِّي يُعْنَى
862- وَمِنْهُ الاِسْتِطْرَادُ أَنْ يَنْتَقِلاَ ..... مِنْ غَرَضٍ لِآخَرٍ قَدْ شَاكَلاَ
863- وَالاِفْتِنَانُ الْجَمْعُ لِلْفَنَّيْنِ ..... كَالْمَدْحِ وَالْهَجْوِ وَنَحْوِ ذَيْنِ

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

864- وَالاِشْتِقَاقُ أَخْذُ مَعْنًى مِنْ عَلَمْ ..... فَإِنْ يُطَابِقْ فَبِالاِتِّفَاق  ِ سَمْ
865- وَمِنْهُ الاِلْغَازُ وَنَوْعُ الْقَسَمِ ..... وَالاِكْتِفَاءُ حَذْفُ بَعْضِ الْكَلِمِ
866- وَخَيْرُهُ عِنْدِيَ مَا فِيهِ وَفَتْ ..... تَوْرِيَةٌ عَنِ اكْتِفَاءٍ صَرَفَتْ
867- وَجَمْعُهُ مُؤْتَلِفًا وَمُخْتَلِفْ ..... وَالاِتِّسَاعُ شَامِلٌ لِمَا عُرِفْ
868- وَإِنْ يِكُنْ فِي اللَّفْظِ لَبْسٌ فَيَفِي ..... تَفْسِيرُهُ فَذَاكَ تَفْسِيرُ الْخَفِيْ
869- وَإِنْ يُزِلْ لَبْسًا عَنِ الإِبْهَامِ ..... فَذَاكَ إِيضَاحٌ بِلاَ إِبْـهَامِ
870- وَإِنْ أَتَى مُشْتَرَكٌ يُبَادِرُ ..... غَيْرُ الْمُرَادِ فَاشْتِرَاكٌ صَادِرُ
871- حُسْنَ الْبَيَانِ زَادَ فِي الْمِصْبَاحِ ..... وَرَدَّهُ الْجَلاَلُ فِي الْإِيضَاحِ
872- وَقَدْ وَجَدْتُ مَقْصِدًا بَدِيعَا ..... سَمَّيْتُهُ التَّأْسِيسَ وَالتَّفْرِيعَا
873- قَاعِدَةٌ كُلِّيَّةٌ يُمْهِدُهَا ..... يَبْنِي عَلَيْهَا شُعْبَةً يَقْصِدُهَا
874- مِثَالُهُ: لكلِّ دِينٍ خُلُقُ ..... وَخُلْقُ ذَا الدِّينِ الْحَيَاءُ الْمُونِقُ
875- وَالنَّفْيُ لِلْمَوْضُوعِ قَصْدًا صَنَعَهْ ..... مثِاَلُهُ: لَيْسَ الشَّدِيدُ الصُّرَعَةْ
876- وَإِنْ أَتَى بِجُمَلٍ لِلْمَقْصِدِ ..... تَوَصُّلاً لِحُكْمِ مَا بِهِ ابْتُدِيْ
877- وَصَحَّ حَذْفُ الْوَسَطِ الْمَوْصُولِ ..... فَذَلِكَ التَّمْهِيدُ لِلدَّلِيلِ
878- وَمِنْهُ تَصْحِيفٌ بِأَنْ يُعْتَمَدَا ..... بِهِ وَبِالتَّصْحِيف  ِ أَمْرٌ قُصِدَا

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

الْقِسْمُ الثَّانِي: اللَّفْظِيُّ

879- مِنْهُ الْجِنَاسُ بَيْنَ لَفْظَيْنِ بِأَنْ ..... تَشَابَهَا فَإِنْ يَكُ الْوِفَاقُ عَنْ
880- فِي عَدَدِ الْحُرُوفِ وَالْأَنْوَاعِ ثُمْ ..... تَرْتِيبِهَا وَهَيْئَةٍ فَالتَّامَ سَمْ
881- فَإِنْ يَكُنْ نَوْعًا فَذَا مُمَاثِلْ ..... أَوْ لاَ فَمُسْتَوْفًى كَـ"قَابِلْ قَابِلْ"
882- فَإِنْ يَكُنْ مُرَكَّبًا إِحْدَاهُمَا ..... جِنَاسُ تَرْكِيبٍ وَإِنْ تَسَاهَمَا
883- خَطًّا فَذُو تَشَابُهٍ وَإِلاَّ ..... فَذَاكَ مَفْرُوقٌ وَإِنْ تَجَلَّى
884- مِنْ كِلْمَةٍ وَجُزْئِهَا فَالْمَرْفُو ..... أَوْ رُكِّبَا مُلَفَّقٌ وَالْخُلْفُ
885- فِي النَّقْطِ إِذْ يُوجَدُ فَالْمُصَحَّفُ ..... أَوْ حَرَكَاتٍ فَهُوَ الْمُحَرَّفُ
886- أَوْ عَدَدٍ فَنَاقِصٌ بِحَرْفِ ..... فِي أَوَّلٍ أَوْ وَسَطٍ أَوْ طَرْفِ
887- مُطَرَّفٌ مُكْتَنَفٌ مَرْدُوفُ ..... مُذَيَّلٌ إِنْ زِيدَتِ الْحُرُوفُ
888- أَوْ نَوْعِ حَرْفٍ لَمْ يَكُنْ بِأَكْثَرِ ..... مِنْ وَاحِدٍ فِي أَوَّلٍ أََوْ آخِرِ
889- أَوْ وَسَطٍ ثُمَّ إِذَا تَقَارَبَا ..... مُـضَـارِعٌ وَلاَحِـقٌ إِنْ جَـانَـبَـا
890- قُلْتُ: فَإِنْ تَنَاسَبَا فِي اللَّفْظِ ..... كَالضَّادِ وَالظَّاءِ فَذَاكَ اللَّفْظِيْ

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

891- وَإِنْ يُخَالِفْ فِي تَرَتُّبٍ دُعِيْ ..... بِالْقَلْبِ فِي الْكُلِّ وَفِي الْبَعْضِ رُعِيْ
892- فَإِنْ يَقَعْ فِي أَوَّلِ الْبَيْتِ وَفِي ..... آخِرِهِ فَهْوَ مُجَنَّحٌ قُفِيْ
893- وَفَوْقَ حَرْفٍ أَوَّلاً مُتَوَّجُ ..... وَإِنْ تَوَالَيَا فَذَا مُزْدَوِجُ
894- وَإِنْ يَكُنْ تَجَاذَبَ الطَّّرْفَانِ ..... مُشَوَّشٌ قَدْ زَادَ فِي التِّبْيَانِ
895- وَبِالْجِنَاسِ أَلْحَقُوا شَيْئَيْنِ ..... إِحْدَاهُمَا تَشَابُهُ اللَّفْظَيْنِ
896- قُلْتُ: وَذَا تَجَانُسُ الْإِطْلاَقِ ..... وَالآخَرُ الْجَمْعُ فِي الاِشْتِقَاقِ
897- قُلْتُ: الْجِنَاسُ الْمَعْنَوِيْ أَنْ تُضْمِرَا ..... رُكْنَيْهِ وَالْمُرَادِفَي  ْنِ تَذْكُرَا
898- وَذِكْرُهُ لِوَاحِدٍ وَمَا رَدِفْ ..... أَوْ مَا يَدُلُّ بِإِشَارَةٍ عُرِفْ

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

899- ثُمَّ تَوَسُّطُ الْجِنَاسِ قُرِّرَا ..... وَشَرْطُ حُسْنٍ فِيهِ أَنْ لاَ يَكْثُرَا
900- فَإِنْ يَصِرْ تَوْرِيَةً وَانْحَصَرَا ..... فِي وَاحِدٍ فَقَدْ عَلاَ وَافْتَخَرَا
901- وَمِنْهُ رَدُّ عَجُزٍ لِصَدْرِ ..... أَنْ تَقَعَ اللَّفْظَةُ صَدْرَ النَّثْرِ
902- وَشِبْهُهَا فِي خَتْمِهِ وَالشِّعْرِ ..... فِي آخِرٍ وَشِبْهُهَا فِي الصَّدْرِ
903- لِذَلِكَ الْمِصْرَاعِ أَوْ صَدْرِ اللَّذَا ..... قَبْلُ كَذَا فِي حَشْوِهِ أَوْ خَتْمِ ذَا
904- قُلْتُ: فَإِنْ قَافِيَةٌ تُعَادُ فِي ..... أَوَّلِ ثَانٍ فَهُوَ تَسْبِيغٌ وَفِيْ
905- وَمِنْهُ تَطْرِيزٌ وَذَا أَنْ تَذْكُرَا ..... عِدَّةَ أَسْمَاءٍ وَبَعْدُ تُخْبِرَا
906- بِصِفَةٍ كَرَّرْتَهَا وَمِنْهُ ..... تَعْدِيدُكَ الْأَوْصَافَ فَرْدًا عَنْهُ
907- تَنْسِيقُهُمْ تَلَتْ صِفَاتُ الْعَظَمَةْ ..... تَلاَحَمَتْ مُسْتَحْسَنًا مُلْتَئِمَةْ
908- وَإِنْ يَجِئْ لَفْظٌ فَصِيحٌ وَارِدُ ..... مَا غَيْرُهُ يَسُدُّ فَالْفَرَائِدُ
909- وَإِنْ يَجِئْ وَغَيرُهُ سَدَّ وَلَهْ ..... تَخَصُّصٌ تَنْكِيتُهُمْ فَاسْتَعْمِلَهْ

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

910- اَلسَّجْعُ أَنْ تَوَاطَأَ الْفَوَاصِلُ ..... فِي خَتْمِهَا بِوَاحِدٍ، وَالْفَاضِلُ
911- مَا اسْتَوَتِ الْقَرِينَتَانِ ثُمَّ أَنْ ..... يَطُولَ ثَانٍ ثُمَّ ثَالِثٌ وَمَنْ
912- طَوَّلَ الاُولَى زَائِدًا لَمْ يَحْسُنِ ..... وَكُلَّ الاَعْجَازِ ابْنِهَا وَسَكِّنِ
913- وَفِي الْقُرَانِ قُلْ فَوَاصِلُ وَلاَ ..... يُقَالُ أَسْجَاعٌ فَعَنْهَا قَدْ عَلاَ
914- قُلْتُ: وَخَيْرُ السَّجْعِ مَا قَلَّ إِلَى ..... عَشَرَةٍ وَضَعْفُهَا مَا طُوِّلاَ
915- ثُمَّ اللَّتَانِ وَزْنُهَا ذُو خُلْفِ ..... مُطَرَّفٌ وَإِنْ وِفَاقًا تُلْفِي
916- وَلَيْسَ مَا فِي أَوَّلٍ مُقَابِلاَ ..... وَزْنًا وَلاَ تَقْفِيَةً لِمَا تَلاَ
917- فَالْمُتَوَازِي ضِدُّهُ مُرَصَّعُ ..... أَوْ خُصَّ بِالْعَجْزَيْنِ فَالْمُصَرَّعُ

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

918- وَإِنْ تَكُنْ قَدْ سَاوَتِ الْمُقَارَنَةْ ..... فِي الْوَزْنِ لاَ تَقْفِيَةٍ مُوَازَنَةْ
919- فَإِنْ تَكُنْ أَفْرَادُهَا مُقَابِلَةْ ..... لِلتَّالِ فِي أَوْزَانِهَا مُمَاثِلَةْ
920- وَقِيلَ: لاَ يَخْتَصُّ بِالتَّنْثِيرِ ..... وَمِنْهُ مَا يَدْعُونَ بِالتَّشْطِيرِ
921- فِي كُلِّ شَطْرٍ سَجْعَتَانِ اتَّفَقَا ..... وَخَالَفَ الآخِرُ مَا قَدْ سَبَقَا
922- وَسَمِّ بِالتَّسْمِيطِ إِنْ تَوَالَتِ ..... ثَلاَثَةٌ وَبِالْوِفَاقِ وَافَتِ
923- وَإِنْ يُسَجِّعْ كُلَّهُ وَجَزَّأَهْ ..... مُخَالِفًا جُزْءًا بِجُزْءٍ تَجْزِئَةْ
924- وَالاِنْسِجَامُ مَا عَلاَ تَسَهُّلاَ ..... عُذُوبَةً وَمِنْ عَقَادَةٍ خَلاَ
925- وَغَالِبًا فِي النَّثْرِ إِذْ مَا انْسَجَمَا ..... مِنْ غَيْرِ قَصْدٍ قَدْ يُرَى مُنْتَظِمَا

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

926- وَمِنْهُ قَلْبٌ عَكْسُهُ إِذَا سَلَكْ ..... كَطَرْدِهِ كَمِثْلِ "كُلٌّ فِي فَلَكْ"
927- وَالْحَرْفُ مِنْ قَبْلِ الرَّوِيْ مُلْتَزَمُ ..... فَسَمِّهِ لُزُومَ مَا لاَ يَلْزَمُ
928- كَقَوْلِهِ: "تَقْهَرْ" و"تَنْهَرْ" "صَدْرَكَا" ..... "وِزْرَكَ" "ظَهْرَكَ" وَبَعْدُ "ذِكْرَكَا"
929- قُلْتُ: فَإِنْ كَانَ الْتِزَامٌ فِي الرَّوِيْ ..... أَوْ كَلِمَاتٍ فَهْوَ تَضْيِيقٌ قَوِيْ
930- وَمِنْهُ تَشْرِيعٌ بِأَنْ يُبْنَى عَلَى ..... قَافِيَتَيْنِ الْبَيْتُ كُلٌّ قَدْ حَلاَ
931- وَهْوَ الَّذِي أَبْدَعَهُ الْحَرِيرِيْ ..... وَوَسْمُهُ التَّوْأَمُ ذُو تَحْرِيرِ
932- قُلْتُ: الرَّوِيُّ إِذْ لِأَشْيَا يَصْلَحُ ..... فَذَلِكَ التَّخْيِيرُ خُذْ مَا يَرْجَحُ
933- وَإِنْ تَجِئْ قَافِيَةٌ مَحَلَّهَا ..... فَذَلِكَ التَّمْكِينُ مَهِّدْ قَبْلَهَا

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

934- وَمِنْهُ أَنْ تَأْتَلِفَ الْمَعَانِي ..... صَحِيحَةً مُوَافِقَ الْأَوْزَانِ
935- أَوْ وَافَقَ الْأَلْفَاظُ وَالْأَوْزَانُ ..... وَضِدُّهُ الطَّاعَةُ وَالْعِصْيَانُ
936- وَالْوَصْلُ وَالْقَطْعُ وَنَقْطُ الْأَحْرُفِ ..... وَتَرْكُهُ حَذْفٌ وَبِالْخُلْفِ يَفِي
937- وَاللَّفْظُ إِذْ يَقْرَؤُهُ الْأَلْثَغُ لاَ ..... يُعَابُ قَدْ سَمَّيْتُهُ الْمُنْتَخَلاَ
938- وَأَصْلُ حُسْنِ مَا مَضَى أَنْ يَتْبَعَا ..... اَللَّفْظُ مَعْنًى دُونَ عَكْسٍ وَقَعَا

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

خَاتِمَةٌ فِي السَّرِقَاتِ الشِّعْرِيَّةِ وَمَا يَتَّصِلُ بِهَا

939- إِنْ قَائِلاَنِ اتَّفَقَا فِي الْغَرَضِ ..... عَلَى الْعُمُومِ فَكِلاَهُمَا ارْتُضِيْ
940- كَالْوَصْفِ بِالسَّخَاءِ وَالشَّجَاعَةِ ..... وَلاَ يُعَدُّ سِرْقَةً لِلْعَادَةِ
941- أَوْ فِي الدَّلاَلَةِ عَلَيْهِ كَاْلَمَجَازْ ..... وَهَيْئَةٍ تَخُصُّ مَنْ لِلْوَصْفِ حَازْ
942- كَوَصْفِهِ الْجَوَادَ بِالتَّهَلُّلِ ..... لِطَالِبٍ وَالْقَبْضِ لِلْمُبَخَّلِ
943- فَإِنْ يَكُنْ مُقَرَّرًا كَالْبَطَلِ ..... بِأَسَدٍ فَحُكْمُهُ كَالْأَوَّلِ
944- أَوْ لاَ فَفِيهِ السَّبْقُ كَالزِّيَادَةِ ..... قَدْ يُدَّعَى فَمِنْهُ ذُو غَرَابَةِ
945- فِي أَصْلِهِ وَمِنْهُ ذَو ابْتِذَالِ ..... أَغْرَبَهُ الْحُسْنُ فِي الاِسْتِعْمَالِ
946- فَسَمِّ بِالْإِبْدَاعِ مَا قَدِ اخْتُرِعْ ..... مِنَ الْمَعَانِي لَيْسَ قَبْلَهُ صُنِعْ
947- أَوْ سَمِّهِ سَلاَمَةَ اخْتِرَاعِ ..... وَذَلِكَ الشَّامِلُ لِلْأَنْوَاعِ
948- وَسَمِّ ذَا الشُّهْرَةِ مَعْ إِغْرَابِ ..... بِالطُّرْفَةِ النَّوَادِرِ الْإِغْرَابِ

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

949- وَالْأَخْذُ وَالسِّرْقَةُ ظَاهِرٌ وَلاَ ..... فَالظَّاهِرُ الْأَخْذُ لِمَعْنًى كَمَلاَ
950- مَعْ لَفْظِهِ أَوْ بَعْضِهِ أَوْ دُونَهُ ..... فَذَاكَ مَحْضُ سِرْقَةٍ يَدْعُونَهُ
951- بِالاِنْتِحَالِ النَّسْخِ لَيْسَ يُقْبَلُ ..... كَذَا إِذَا بِرِدْفِهِ قَدْ يُبْدَلُ
952- وَأَخْذُ بَعْضِ اللَّفْظِ بِالتَّغْيِيرِ سَمْ ..... إِغَارَةً وَالْمَسْخَ ثُمَّ ذَا قِسَمْ
953- فَإِنْ يَكُنْ أَبْلَغَ لاِخْتِصَاصِهِ ..... بِنُكْتَةٍ فَامْدَحْهُ فِي اقْتِصَاصِهِ
954- أَوْ دُونَهُ ذُمَّ وَإِنْ تَسَاوَيَا ..... أَبْعَدُ مِنْ ذَمٍّ وَفَضِّلْ بَادِيَا
955- أَوْ أَخَذَ الْمَعْنَى فَقَطْ فَإِلْمَامْ ..... وَالسَّلْخُ وَهْوَ ذُو الثَّلاَثِ الْأَقْسَامْ
956- وَغَيْرُ ذِي الظُّهُورِ كَالتَّشَابُهِ ..... فِي الْمَعْنَيَيْنِ حِينَ قَدْ أَتَى بِهِ
957- أَوْ لِمَحَلٍّ آخَرٍ قَدْ نَقَلاَ ..... أَوْ لِنَقِيضٍ أَوْ يَكُونُ أَشْمَلاَ
958- أَوْ أَخَذَ الْبَعْضَ وَزَادَ حُسْنَا ..... وَكُلُّ ذَا يُقْبَلُ حَيْثُ عَنَّا
959- بَلْ رُبَّمَا أَحْسَنَ فِي التَّصَرُّفِ ..... فَصَارَ كَالْمُبْدِعِ لاَ كَالْمُقْتَفِي
960- وَكُلَّمَا كَانَ أَشَدَّ فِي الْخَفَا ..... فَهْوَ إِلَى الْقَبُولِ أَقْرَبُ اقْتِفَا
961- هَذَا إِذَا يُعْلَمُ أَنَّ الثَّانِيْ ..... قَدِ اقْتَفَى الْأَوَّلَ فِي الْمَعَانِي
962- إِذْ جَازَ أَنْ يَكُونَ مِنْ تَوَارُدِ ..... اَلْخَاطِرَيْنِ لاَ بِقَصْدٍ وَارِدِ
963- وَعِنْدَ فَقْدِ الْعِلْمِ قُلْ: "قَالَ كَذَا ..... وَغَيْرُهُ سَبَقَهُ"، أَوْ نَحْوَ ذَا

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

فَصْلٌ فِيمَا يَتَّصِلُ باِلسَّرِقَاتِ

964- مِنْ ذَاكَ الاِقْتِبَاسُ أَنْ يُضَمِّنَا ..... مِنَ الْقُرَانِ وَالْحَدِيثِ مَا عَنَى
965- عَلَى طَرِيقٍ لَيْسَ مِنْهُ مِثْلُ مَا ..... قَالَ الْحَرِيرِيُّ: (وَلَمَّا دَهَمَا
966- قُلْنَا جَمِيعًا شَاهَتِ الْوُجُوهُ ..... وَقَبُحَ اللُّكْعُ وَمَنْ يَرْجُوهُ)
967- فَمِنْهُ مَا لَمْ يُنْقَلِ الْمُقْتَبَسُ ..... عَنْ أَصْلِهِ وَمِنْهُ مَا قَدْ يُعْكَسُ
968- وَرُبَّمَا غُيِّرَ لِلْوَزْنِ فَلاَ ..... يَضُرُّهُ كَقَوْلِ بَعْضِ مَنْ خَلاَ:
969- "قَدْ كَانَ مَا قَدْ خِفْتُ أَنْ يَكُونَا ..... إِنَّا إِلَى الْإِلَهِ رَاجِعُونَا"

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

970- قُلْتُ: وَأَمَّا حُكْمُهُ فِي الشَّرْعِ ..... فَمَالِكٌ مُشَدِّدٌ فِي الْمَنْعِ
971- وَلَيْسَ فِيهِ عِنْدَنَا صَرَاحَةْ ..... لَكِنَّ يَحْيَى النَّوَوِيْ أَبَاحَهْ
972- فِي النَّثْرِ وَعْظًا دُونَ نَظْمٍ مُطْلَقَا ..... وَالشَّرَفُ الْمُقْرِئُ فِيهِ حَقَّقَا
973- جَوَازَهُ فِي الزُّهْدِ وَالْوَعْظِ وَفِي ..... مَدْحِ النَّبِيْ وَلَوْ بِنَظْمٍ فَاقْتُفِيْ
974- وَتَاجُنَا السُّبْكِيْ جَوَازَهُ نَصَرْ ..... إِذِ التَّمِيمِيُّ الْجَلِيلُ قَدْ شَعَرْ
975- وَقَدْ رَأَيْتُ الرَّافِعِيَّ اسْتَعْمَلَهْ ..... وَغَيْرَهُ مِنْ صُلَحَاءَ كَمَلَةْ

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

976- وَمِنْهُ تَضْمِينٌ بِأَنْ يُضَمِّنَا ..... مِنْ شِعْرِ غَيْرِهِ وَأَنْ يُبَيِّنَا
977- ذَلِكَ إِنْ لَمْ يَشْتَهِرْ عِنْدَ أُولِي ..... بَلاَغَةٍ وَالْحُسْنُ فِيهِ أَنْ يَلِيْ
978- لِنُكْتَةٍ لَيْسَتْ هُنَاكَ ثُمَّ لاَ ..... يَضُرُّ تَغْيِيٌر فَبَيْتٌ كَمَلاَ
979- سَمْ بِاسْتِعَانَةٍ وَلِلْمِصْرَاعِ ..... فَدُونَهُ بِالرَّفْوِ وَالْإِيدَاعِ
980- قُلْتَ: فَإِنْ مِنْ نَظْمِهِ قَدْ جَعَلَهْ ..... فَذَاكَ تَفْصِيلٌ بِصَادٍ مُهْمَلَةْ
981- وَمِنْهُ عَقْدٌ نَظْمُ نَثْرٍ لاَ عَلَى ..... طَرِيقِ الاِقْتِبَاسِ مِمَّا قَدْ خَلاَ
982- وَضِدُّهُ الْحَلُّ وَتَمْلِيحٌ بِأَنْ ..... لِقِصَّةٍ يُشِيرُ أَوْ شِعْرٍ يَعِنْ
983- قُلْتُ: كَذَا قَدَّمَ مِيمًا وَانْتُقِدْ ..... وَشِبْهُهُ الْعُنْوَانُ فَافْهَمْ مَا قُصِدْ

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

فَصْلٌ

984- وَيَنْبَغِي التَّأْنِيقُ فِي ابْتِدَاءِ ..... وَفِي تَخَلُّصٍ وَفِي انْتِهَاءِ
985- بِأَعْذَبِ اللَّفْظِ وَحُسْنِ النَّظْمِ ..... وَصِحَّةِ الْمَعْنَى وَطِبْقِ الْفَهْمِ
986- فَلْيَجْتَنِبْ فِي الْمَدْحِ مَا يُطَّيَّرُ ..... بِهِ وَمَا مِنْهُ الْمَقَامُ يَنْفِرُ
987- وَخَيْرُهُ مُنَاسِبٌ لِلْحَالِ ..... وَسَمِّهِ بَرَاعَةَ اسْتِهْلاَلِ
988- وَاعْنَ بِتَشْبِيبٍ يَجِيءُ فِي الْكَلاَمْ ..... قَبْلَ الشُّرُوعِ مَا يُمَهِّدُ الْمَرَامْ
989- وَرَاعِ فِي تَخَلُّصٍ لِلْمَقْصِدِ ..... مُلاَئِمًا لِمَا بِهِ قَدِ ابْتُدِيْ
990- وَرُبَّمَا إِلَى سِوَاهُ يُنْتَقَلْ ..... كَمَا رَأَى الْمُخَضْرَمُون  َ وَالْأُوَلْ
991- وَالْحُسْنُ فَصْلُهُ بِـ"أَمَّا بَعْدُ" أَوْ ..... "هَذَا" كَمَا فِي ذِكْرِ صَادٍ قَدْ تَلَوْا

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

992- وَزَادَ فِي التِّبْيَانِ حُسْنَ الْمَطْلَبِ ..... بَعْدَ وَسِيلَةٍ أَتَى بِالطَّلَبِ
993- وَإِنْ يَجِئْ فِي الاِنْتِهَاءِ مُوذِنُ ..... بِخَتْمِهِ فَهْوَ الْبَلِيغُ الْأَحْسَنُ
994- وَسُوَرُ الْقُرْآنِ فِي ابْتِدَائِهَا ..... وَفِي خُلُوصِهَا وَفِي انْتِهَائِهَا
995- وَارِدَةٌ أَبْلَغَ وَجْهٍ وَأَجَلْ ..... وَكَيْفَ لاَ وَهْوَ كَلاَمُ اللهِ جَلْ
996- وَمَنْ لَهَا أَمْعَنَ فِي التَّأَمُّلِ ..... بَانَ لَهُ كُلُّ خَفِيٍّ وَجَلِيْ

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

997- وَتَمَّ ذَا النَّظْمُ بِتَيْسِيرِ الْأَحَدْ ..... سَلْخَ جُمَادَى الثَّانِ فِي يَوْمِ الْأَحَدْ
998- مِنْ عَامِ ثِنْتَيْنِ وَسَبْعِينَ الَّتِي ..... بَعْدَ ثَمَانِمِائَةٍ لِلْهِجْرَةِ
999- فِي أَلْفِ بَيْتٍ كَالنُّجُومِ تُزْهِرُ ..... وَكَالرِّيَاضِ فَاحَ مِنْهَا الزَّهَرُ
1000- أُرْجُوزَةٌ فَرِيدَةٌ فِي أَهْلِهَا ..... إِذْ لَمْ يَكُنْ فِي فَنِّهَا كَمِثْلِهَا
1001- بِكْرٌ مَنِيعٌ سِتْرُهَا لِمَنْ دَنَا ..... وَمَنْ أَتَاهَا خَاضِعًا نَالَ الْمُنَى
1002- زَفَفْتُهَا لِمَنْ نُهَاهُ رَاجِحُ ..... وَمَهْرُهَا مِنْهُ الدُّعَاءُ الصَّالِحُ
1003- عَلِّيْ إِذَا صِرْتُ قَرِينَ الرَّمْسِ ..... تَنْفَعُنِي دَعْوَتُهُ فِي بُؤْسِيْ
1004- وَأَحْمَدُ اللهَ عَلَى الْإِتْـمَامِ ..... حَمْدًا يَفُوقُ الْبَدْرَ فِي التَّمَامِ
1005- مُصَلِّيًا عَلَى نَبِيٍّ قَدْ عَلَتْ ..... أَوْصَافُهُ بَيْنَ الْوَرَى وَكَمَلَتْ

----------


## زكريا أحمد

بارك الله فيكم

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

وفيك بارك الله يا أخي الكريم.

انتهيت من مراجعتها مرة ثانية بحمد الله.

----------


## أحمد سالم الشنقيطي

جزاك الله خيرا، وبارك فيك يا أبا مالك.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

وفيك بارك الله، وجزيت خيرا.

وأرجو أن يعلق على الضبط من له عناية بهذه الألفية من أهل شنقيط وغيرهم.
ولعلك تدعو الحفاظ للنظر والتعليق.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

أصلحت ما وقع من سهو في بعض الأبيات.
وأضفت فوائد أخرى معلمة بالأحمر.
يرجى الإفادة من المشايخ والحفاظ.

----------


## أبو أحمد عبد الله

أين الباقية جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## أبو أحمد عبد الله

غفر الله لك وتاب عليك وجزاك االله خير الجزاء 
غفر الله لك وتاب عليك وجزاك االله خير الجزاء 
غفر الله لك وتاب عليك وجزاك االله خير الجزاء 
غفر الله لك وتاب عليك وجزاك االله خير الجزاء 
غفر الله لك وتاب عليك وجزاك االله خير الجزاء 
غفر الله لك وتاب عليك وجزاك االله خير الجزاء 
غفر الله لك وتاب عليك وجزاك االله خير الجزاء

----------


## أمسمي

جزاك الله خيرا علي هذا العمل الجليل إن هذه الألفية لا يوجد لها حسب علمي نص منقح مضبوط بهذا الشكل
الله يتقبل مني ومنكم صالح العمل

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> أين الباقية جزاكم الله خيرا


اكتملت المنظومة الألفية يا أخي الكريم
والحمد لله.

----------


## عبدالرحمن على عبدالفتاح

هل يمكن لكم أتضعوا هذه المنظومة على الووردأوالبى دى اف..
      وجزاكم الله خيرا.. وجعل هذا العمل فى موازين حسناتكم.

----------


## محمد يحيى البهجاتي

جزاكم الله خيرًا، أيها الشيخ المفضال
هل المنظومة كاملة عندك على ملف Word أخي الحبيب أبا مالك ؟
إن كان كذلك فضعها لنا كاملة بارك الله فيكم

----------


## محمد يحيى البهجاتي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
إخواني نسق بعض الأخوة المنظومة ، وقد رفعتها لكم ولي فبارك الله فيهم
نسألكم الدعاء

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> أصلحت ما وقع من سهو في بعض الأبيات.
> وأضفت فوائد أخرى معلمة بالأحمر.
> يرجى الإفادة من المشايخ والحفاظ.


للرفع

----------


## أبوحسناء خطاب

> 14- قِيْلَ وَفَقْدُ كُرْهِهِ فِي السَّمْعِ ..... نَحْوُ جِرِشَّــاهُ وَذَا ذُو مَنْعِ
> 15- وَفِي الْكَلَامِ فَقْدُهُ فِي الظَّاهِرِ ..... لِضَعْفِ تَأْلِيفٍ وَ لِلتَّنَافُرِ
> 16- فِي الْكَلِمَاتِ وَكَذَا التَّعْقِيدِ مَعْ ..... فَصَاحَةٍ فِي الْكَلِمَاتِ تُتَّــبَعْ
> 17- فَالضَّعـفُ نَحْوُ "قَدْ جَفَـوْنِيْ وَلَمِ ..... أَجْفُ الْأَخِـلاَّءَ وَمَا كُنْتُ عَمِي"
> 18- وَذُو تَنَافُرٍ -أَتَاكَ النَّصْرُ-  ..... كَـ"لَيْسَ قُرْبَ قَبْرِ حَرْبٍ قَبْرُ"


الصحيح في (وَكَذَا التَّعْقِيدِ): (وكذا العقيدُ) برفع التعقيد على أنه مبتدأ مؤخر و كذا جار ومجرور متعلق بمحذوف وجوبا في محل رفع على أنه خبر مقدم

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> الصحيح في (وَكَذَا التَّعْقِيدِ): (وكذا العقيدُ) برفع التعقيد على أنه مبتدأ مؤخر و كذا جار ومجرور متعلق بمحذوف وجوبا في محل رفع على أنه خبر مقدم


وفقك الله وسدد خطاك
ما تقوله ممكن يا أخي الكريم من جهة النحو، ولكنه غير متعين؛ وما ذكرتُه أرجح وأقرب للمراد.
وذلك لأن ما اخترتَه يوهم خلاف المراد؛ لأن المراد (وفقدُ التعقيد)، ولو جعلناه (والتعقيدُ) لأوهم أن التعقيد من الفصاحة، وهو فاسد.

----------


## الفارسي

هل يوجد شرح لهذا النظم؟؟

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

له شرحان: شرح السيوطي نفسه، وهو موجود على الشبكة.
وشرح المرشدي ويوجد نصفه على الشبكة

----------


## أبو أيُوب

جزاك الله خيرا

جمعته هنا: https://takw.in/reader.php?matn=عقود-الجمان

والظاهر أن أثناء بعض التحديثات للمنتدى حصل خطأ في بعض النصوص. مثال: http://majles.alukah.net/t59715-7/#post388104

----------

